# Software Update HR20: 0xFA



## Earl Bonovich

New Software 11/22/2006
Manufacture 700 - 0xFA

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70789

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*

*National Release* All HR20's should be receiving this release

*Tracking Threads* We will continue with the tracking threads for problems and HDMI problems with this release (posts #2 and #3).

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History:*
Version 0xF6 (11/21/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEB (11/07/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Issue Tracking Post as of 11/27/2006 07:30pm(CST), Post 150


Unable to add padding to an Keyword AutoRecord
Pink FF and Pink in Channel Logo also here for TWC
No audio when unit is comming out of standby
Please wait endless loop
771 Searching for Signal error
Remote in IR mode not working when more then 3 feet away
Caller-Id not working for all cases
Pixelizing; Takes multiple reboots to eliminate
DD5.1 issues via Optical connection to Amp 
Parental Controls issues for "Display Lists"


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HDMI Tracking Post:

See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70805


----------



## Earl Bonovich

0xF6 to 0xFA

At this point, all I know is that the development team on monday identified some additional stability points in the software, that they wanted to correct for the national release.


----------



## PoitNarf

Earl Bonovich said:


> 0xF6 to 0xFA
> 
> At this point, all I know is that the development team on monday identified some additional stability points in the software, that they wanted to correct for the national release.


Perhaps there is also a timer in the software that will switch OTA on on Thanksgiving morning?  (wishful thinking, I know) December 1st is coming awfully close you know.


----------



## ram4784

Earl Bonovich said:


> Issue Tracking Post:


Good morning, Earl!

Is there any timeline on when recurring manual recordings will be fixed? I am attempting to record x channel M-F. It takes the information, but upon looking at Prioritizer it says none scheduled. Nothing shows up in the "to do" list. The program(s) appear in the guide.

What about caller ID? This has not worked for several upgrades.


----------



## giden

Earl, any idea if/when dual buffer feature will be made available. Seems like that is a very popular feature. If this is the wrong board for this, I apologize. By the way, thank you so much for this valuable service for *D users. I for one appreciate your efforts, as I'm sure all of us do. Have a great Turkey day. Hope you don't spend it all monitoring this board


----------



## Capmeister

Got this new one. Seems good. CC obviously wasn't worked on in this release...and I have more info on my blackout issue--which STILL happens. But I noticed it happens only when the screen is VERY VERY white. This was not happening on the H20 or in early HR20 revisions. Is it possible replacing my cables could help this, or is it just my TV being kinda cheap (Hisense 17 inch)?

I tend to think it has nothing to do with the HR20 itself, really.

Man, if they can fix the CC timing and placement issues and give me OTA, this is da box for me.

My HR10 recorded the HD of Heroes the other night, but the station didn't broadcast CC with it, so my brother couldn't watch it. We went to the SD recording of Heroes from the HR20 and watched that. We used the TV's CC via RCA cables and turned off the HR20's captioning. Was great. My brother agreed the 30 sec. slip is fast enough to go thru the ads, but shows you enough to know if you want to see the ad, and we like it.

A little more work and I can make this unit my main DVR!


----------



## qubit

The main page says 0xF6 is the update but this says 0xFA. It's 0xFA right?


----------



## SockMonkey

qubit said:


> The main page says 0xF6 is the update but this says 0xFA. It's 0xFA right?


Yes, 0xFA came down last night. Earl just hasn't had time to update the front page of the site yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ram4784 said:


> Good morning, Earl!
> 
> Is there any timeline on when recurring manual recordings will be fixed? I am attempting to record x channel M-F. It takes the information, but upon looking at Prioritizer it says none scheduled. Nothing shows up in the "to do" list. The program(s) appear in the guide.
> 
> What about caller ID? This has not worked for several upgrades.


Good morning... Sorry though, I don't have any answers for you.

The prioritizer can take up to 4-5 hours to reflect "scheduled" values.
If when you check later tonight, it is still not working. Please post.. .and I'll add it to the list.

As for caller-id.... That is a troublesome little bugger... as it cold be something physical (wire, port), or something with the service, or something in the code.... I know they are aware of people having issues with Caller-id... but I don't know of any specific path they have with regards to trying to correct it.

I had a problem for a little while, until I replaced my two port splitter, and one of the phone lines.... Since then, no problems.


----------



## RMSko

I've never reported this bug, but it has existed with every software version so I thought it would make sense to post it. I am using DD and every time I turn on the HR20 there is no sound. However, once I change the channel or play something from the playlist, the sound works fine. It is really only a significant issue when I want to use the buffer for a show that is on when I turn on the unit b/c I'll lose it if I change the channel. The only recourse is to watch something from the playlist for a second and then return to live TV, which is a bit of a pain. Earl or anyone else - any thoughts?


----------



## PoitNarf

RMSko said:


> I've never reported this bug, but it has existed with every software version so I thought it would make sense to post it. I am using DD and every time I turn on the HR20 there is no sound. However, once I change the channel or play something from the playlist, the sound works fine. It is really only a significant issue when I want to use the buffer for a show that is on when I turn on the unit b/c I'll lose it if I change the channel. The only recourse is to watch something from the playlist for a second and then return to live TV, which is a bit of a pain. Earl or anyone else - any thoughts?


How is your audio set up? Does the HR20 output to the TV speakers via L+R RCA cables or HDMI? Or do you have the HR20 connected to an audio receiver with the optical output?


----------



## SockMonkey

Earl Bonovich said:


> The prioritizer can take up to 4-5 hours to reflect "scheduled" values.


Just confirming this. I have seen this on many occasions with the updates and other restarts. It can take quite a while. Luckily I have not missed any recordings because of this (yet).



Earl Bonovich said:


> As for caller-id.... That is a troublesome little bugger... as it cold be something physical (wire, port), or something with the service, or something in the code.... I know they are aware of people having issues with Caller-id... but I don't know of any specific path they have with regards to trying to correct it.


This is something I've always expected to have problems with, but never have. I have Vonage VOIP and figured that it would give me problems. However, since day one with the HR20, my caller ID has worked flawlessly. I do have a line run from the back of my HR20 straight to the VOIP router (which is about 150 feet away).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

> The only recourse is to watch something from the playlist for a second and then return to live TV, which is a bit of a pain. Earl or anyone else - any thoughts?


Even if you are not actually getting the audio through the HDMI cable, this could be an HDMI issue. I go optical out to the receiver but HDMI to the TV, and I sometimes get audio dropouts in the first seconds of starting up while the HDMI negotiation is taking place.

If you are using HDMI especially, please describe the issue as accurately as you can including model numbers so Earl can pass it on to the developers.


----------



## houskamp

RMSko said:


> I've never reported this bug, but it has existed with every software version so I thought it would make sense to post it. I am using DD and every time I turn on the HR20 there is no sound. However, once I change the channel or play something from the playlist, the sound works fine. It is really only a significant issue when I want to use the buffer for a show that is on when I turn on the unit b/c I'll lose it if I change the channel. The only recourse is to watch something from the playlist for a second and then return to live TV, which is a bit of a pain. Earl or anyone else - any thoughts?


Same problem... I just set a button on my remote to switch input and back...


----------



## giden

Here's one for the group: I have "The Daily Show w/ Jon Stewart" and "The Cobert Report" set to record FIRST run only. In my TODO list, ALL shows are set to record. Both shows repeat several times during the day. I'm certain I've set the Scheduler correctly. These two shows are the only ones that record BOTH first runs and repeats. Annoying, but not a show stopper for me.


----------



## glennb

PoitNarf said:


> Perhaps there is also a timer in the software that will switch OTA on on Thanksgiving morning?  (wishful thinking, I know) December 1st is coming awfully close you know.


It only took 5 minutes from when the thread was started for someone to mention OTA.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

giden said:


> Here's one for the group: I have "The Daily Show w/ Jon Stewart" and "The Cobert Report" set to record FIRST run only. In my TODO list, ALL shows are set to record. Both shows repeat several times during the day. I'm certain I've set the Scheduler correctly. These two shows are the only ones that record BOTH first runs and repeats. Annoying, but not a show stopper for me.


It is partially due to how the the shows are entered in the guide data.
If there is enough information in the guide data (especifically an episodeid), the HR20 should not record the "same" episode as one that is already on the hard drive.

However... it all depends if it can identify the show as a duplicate.


----------



## giden

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is partially due to how the the shows are entered in the guide data.
> If there is enough information in the guide data (especifically an episodeid), the HR20 should not record the "same" episode as one that is already on the hard drive.
> 
> However... it all depends if it can identify the show as a duplicate.


Sooooooo, there's nothing I can do?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

giden said:


> Sooooooo, there's nothing I can do?


Not really... 
Other then send a letter to the networks and ask them to properly flag their guide data.


----------



## SockMonkey

giden said:


> Sooooooo, there's nothing I can do?


Set your SL to keep all episodes so you don't miss any and delete them frequently.


----------



## giden

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not really...
> Other then send a letter to the networks and ask them to properly flag their guide data.


Thanks all. I'll just delete.


----------



## larcar

Still no working caller id for me through 6 updates. H20 always worked using the same line.


----------



## Legend1222

giden said:


> Here's one for the group: I have "The Daily Show w/ Jon Stewart" and "The Cobert Report" set to record FIRST run only. In my TODO list, ALL shows are set to record. Both shows repeat several times during the day. I'm certain I've set the Scheduler correctly. These two shows are the only ones that record BOTH first runs and repeats. Annoying, but not a show stopper for me.


This actually isn't an HR20 issue. I had this issue with my SD Tivo as well. D* (or whoever populates the guide) just isn't marking the shows as repeats. It gets worse when they are on vacation (like this week). Sometimes it stops when they come back, sometimes it doesn't. Definitely not an HR20 issue; a D* issue. I've just learned to accept it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Legend1222 said:


> Definitely not an HR20 issue; a D* issue. I've just learned to accept it.


D* get's the guide data from the Tribune company... who get's it from the network. So ultimately... it is the network's responsibility to make sure their shows are "flagged" and the rest of the data is correct for that airing of the show.


----------



## Gmaxx

My Hr20 picked up oxfa this morning and I'm sad to say that for the first time with this box, the guide is now painfully slow. I mean, hit page down, 1 mississippi, 2 mississippi, 3, page goes down. That's 2.5 seconds to make the guide page down! It is the same way when you use the arrow up or down. With all of the other software updates it was instantanious. The fact that this guide was so much faster than any of my three Dtivo units was the second biggest plus for me. (First plus being that it is HD.  ) Anyone else notice this?


----------



## ram4784

giden said:


> Here's one for the group: I have "The Daily Show w/ Jon Stewart" and "The Cobert Report" set to record FIRST run only. In my TODO list, ALL shows are set to record. Both shows repeat several times during the day. I'm certain I've set the Scheduler correctly. These two shows are the only ones that record BOTH first runs and repeats. Annoying, but not a show stopper for me.


These two shows are exactly why I want to do a recurring manual record. This has never worked for me consistently. It used to record a day or two but over the past several upgrades it won't work at all. I have left it in the prioritizer for days on end, but the "to do" list never populates.

One time manual recordings work, recurrings seem to be the problem.


----------



## Doug Brott

larcar said:


> Still no working caller id for me through 6 updates. H20 always worked using the same line.


Can't yet comment on 0xFA (too early to call with the wife and kid still asleep  ), but it definitely still did not work for me either on 0xF6. I'd like to see this show up on the issue post if possible.


----------



## islesfan

Gmaxx said:


> My Hr20 picked up oxfa this morning and I'm sad to say that for the first time with this box, the guide is now painfully slow. I mean, hit page down, 1 mississippi, 2 mississippi, 3, page goes down. That's 2.5 seconds to make the guide page down! It is the same way when you use the arrow up or down. With all of the other software updates in was instantanious. The fact that this guide was so much faster than any of my three Dtivo units was the second biggest plus for me. (First plus being that it is HD.  ) Anyone else notice this?


Did you have F6 as well? I noticed that the guide got even slower with F6, and hasn't gotten any faster now. I have also noticed that the guide pages faster the more you do it, almost like a laser printer. That pirst page takes a few seconds, but the rest of the pages print like lightning. If I hit page down, it takes a couple of seconds to respond, but when I hit it for a second or third time, it gets much faster.


----------



## Gmaxx

I did not have f6. This is the first release that has had this slow guide problem for me. I guess its a fair trade off for stability but if it was fast before then why not now?


----------



## avatar230

Not sure if this was the "additional stability fix" or not, but last night in my final hours on 0xF6, I ended up with bad recordings of:

THE TONIGHT SHOW // KNBC MPEG-4 @ 11:35pm
THE LATE SHOW w/ DAVID LETTERMAN // KCBS MPEG-4 @ 11:35pm

Both shows come up with the "Do you want to delete?" dialogue box as soon as I play them. Interestingly, they were not deleted out of the box during the 0xFA reboot, and if I use "MARK & DELETE" it shows they are taking up some space on the HR20, so in that respect they seem different from the "Do you want to delete?" bug as I've experienced it before. Also interestingly, I never experienced the "Do you want to delete?" bug until the last day of use on 0xEF, and that was on an MPEG-2 DOG WHISPERER. Now I've seen it three times in two days.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Gmaxx said:


> I did not have f6. This is the first release that has had this slow guide problem for me. I guess its a fair trade off for stability but if it was fast before then why not now?


Slow guide can be a side effect of the reboot.
It is still rebuilding the 14 days worth of guide data.
If it continues past tomorrow... let us know.


----------



## deecee98

I really wish this would improve, like my non-high def D* TiVo, where you can channel surf. I tried to change channels last night (i have received the new download) and its still a good three to four seconds

Earl do you see D* getting this to a point where we can channel surf ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

deecee98 said:


> Earl do you see D* getting this to a point where we can channel surf ?


Not any time soon... One recommendation would be to use the 1 line guide (blue button when watching a program). I know it is not the same, but...


----------



## 911medic

giden said:


> Here's one for the group: I have "The Daily Show w/ Jon Stewart" and "The Cobert Report" set to record FIRST run only. In my TODO list, ALL shows are set to record. Both shows repeat several times during the day. I'm certain I've set the Scheduler correctly. These two shows are the only ones that record BOTH first runs and repeats. Annoying, but not a show stopper for me.


The only workaround is to set the box to manually record Monday-Friday during that timeframe, Fridays I just delete the show it records, and if it's a repeat, I just delete it as soon as I know I've seen it before.


----------



## Capmeister

My guide is very fast. I don't seem to be having this problem. Hm.


----------



## 911medic

Ooops...I see the other HDMI tracking thread now. Will re-post over there.


----------



## Gmaxx

Earl Bonovich said:


> Slow guide can be a side effect of the reboot.
> It is still rebuilding the 14 days worth of guide data.
> If it continues past tomorrow... let us know.


Will do, thanks Earl. On the same note are they planning to incorporate some sort of caching of guide data at some point?


----------



## jheda

My guide this morning does not reflect tommorows parade or dog show.......nor anything on NBC local tommorow......anyone else? luckily i have recorded it and it is on my to do list....


----------



## avatar230

I have a theory about the "time to tune channel" improvement listed on the release notes. I know a lot of people are still complaining it's markedly slow (and I don't see much of a speed increase if any -- most of the time I count between 3 and 5 seconds to change). That said, _ I have noticed something different about channel surfing that I consider significant and indicates to me they did rewrite some code._

Previously on my HR20, when I'd "channel surf" the long delay would often be accompanied by an all black screen, then a period of time with an all grey screen (often with the audio feed under it) and then finally the video feed would lock in. _As of this morning, I could not cause any channel changes to induce the all grey screen._

Why do I think this is significant? Because outside of the "Do you want to delete?" bug, I've only had two unwatchable recordings, both from MPEG-4 channels. On both of my unwatchables, I did not experience negative numbers in the time line or any of those features; my unwatchables both manifested themselves as, you guessed it, _a recording of an all grey screen_. So:

1. I've privately theorized that the partial/unwatchable bugs could be caused by some aspect of the feed not locking in correctly as the HR20 starts recording. Perhaps the lack of an all grey screen in this process is a positive step forward?

2. Can others confirm the all grey screen is gone during channel surfing?

If it makes any difference, I'm connect via HDMI to a Pioneer 1140 plasma.


----------



## net17

I am having this problem. When ever I am watching an HD program, and my receiver get the DD signal (does not matter if 2.0 or 5.1), and I change to an SD program, my receiver goes mute. If I turn my receiver off then on, it comes back on. Or if I change the audio settings from DD On to Off, then it works. I don't think it is my receiver, because everything works just fine with my H20. I have it connected to my receiver via optical. Anyone else have this?


----------



## RMSko

PoitNarf said:


> How is your audio set up? Does the HR20 output to the TV speakers via L+R RCA cables or HDMI? Or do you have the HR20 connected to an audio receiver with the optical output?


Sorry - I should've noted that I am getting audio via an optical cable from my HR20 to a Yamaha 2400 receiver. Based on reading some other posts though, it does seem like the "no sound" bug is a glitch that is not related to my setup since the same bug has been experienced by others.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Gmaxx said:


> Will do, thanks Earl. On the same note are they planning to incorporate some sort of caching of guide data at some point?


I doubt it.... if they can eliminate the needs to reboot the system as often... it won't be as big as an issue.


----------



## deebeeeff

Legend1222 said:


> This actually isn't an HR20 issue. I had this issue with my SD Tivo as well. D* (or whoever populates the guide) just isn't marking the shows as repeats. It gets worse when they are on vacation (like this week). Sometimes it stops when they come back, sometimes it doesn't. Definitely not an HR20 issue; a D* issue. I've just learned to accept it.


Ditto. Not an HR20 issue. In fact I finally quit recording them on my SD TIVO box for this reason:nono2: :nono: .


----------



## gcisko

Earl Bonovich said:


> D* get's the guide data from the Tribune company... who get's it from the network. So ultimately... it is the network's responsibility to make sure their shows are "flagged" and the rest of the data is correct for that airing of the show.


Does ulitmate TV get their guide data from someone else? This was never an issue with that service.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

gcisko said:


> Does ulitmate TV get their guide data from someone else? This was never an issue with that service.


I am not sure where Ultimate TV got it's data (not sure if used the DirecTV feed like the TiVos did)... but Ultimate could have some additional logic in it, to avoid multiple recordings in a single day, or use some additional technqiues to identify if the episode is a duplicate or not.


----------



## Herdfan

ram4784 said:


> Is there any timeline on when recurring manual recordings will be fixed? I am attempting to record x channel M-F. It takes the information, but upon looking at Prioritizer it says none scheduled. Nothing shows up in the "to do" list. The program(s) appear in the guide.





Earl Bonovich said:


> The prioritizer can take up to 4-5 hours to reflect "scheduled" values.
> 
> If when you check later tonight, it is still not working. Please post.. .and I'll add it to the list.


Same issue here. This morning at around 6:30 I noticed I had the update so I put back in my manual recording on channel X, M-F, 1 hour. It did not show up in the To Do list, but showed up twice in the Prioritizer.

Now at 11:30am I just got home and checked it and it is still not in the To Do list. This was working before EF although 2 versions were showing up in both the To Do list and Prioritizer.

On a side note, and this may have been requested, but can the Scheduler be put in the Main Menu. It seems kind of stupid to go to the Scheduler through the Help menu.

Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Herdfan said:


> On a side note, and this may have been requested, but can the Scheduler be put in the Main Menu. It seems kind of stupid to go to the Scheduler through the Help menu.


I just normally go through MyPlaylist -> Yellow button -> Prioritizer


----------



## avatar230

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just normally go through MyPlaylist -> Yellow button -> Prioritizer


Also, if you have a universal remote that can accept macros, you can program a command that sends "LIST" then "YELLOW" which takes you to the "TO DO LIST" instantly. I find this quite useful.

I have a Harmony, and the workaround I did (since the Harmony can't use macros in a traditional sense) was to learn the "yellow" command as though it were an IR signal from my television, and then program a function to send "LIST" from the DVR column and "LEARNED YELLOW" from the TV column on the same button push. Works great, and I never go through the "HELP" menu anymore.


----------



## I.M. Nobody

I think the Networks don't like the DVR much and do all they can to screw them up.
Why would they run some shows one or two mins over? Also the program info hardly ever states if it is a repeat or not. Seems to be a bigger problem with HD channels than SD. Sometimes when I look at the guide ,HD channel will not say if a repeat but go down to regular channel and it will show repeat.


----------



## 911medic

I seem to notice more HD noise after this update, with the unit in standby. Nothing obnoxious, but while near my entertainment center it's clearly audible. Maybe just working to repopulate things since the reboot w/the new sw d/l this morning?


----------



## UTVLamented

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am not sure where Ultimate TV got it's data (not sure if used the DirecTV feed like the TiVos did)... but Ultimate could have some additional logic in it, to avoid multiple recordings in a single day, or use some additional technqiues to identify if the episode is a duplicate or not.


For series links, I believe UTV only looked plus or minus two hours from the start time of the show in which you created the link. That is how it avoided multiple recordings. You could also make an Autorecord and limit the time slots it would look.


----------



## Malibu13

jheda said:


> My guide this morning does not reflect tommorows parade or dog show.......nor anything on NBC local tommorow......anyone else? luckily i have recorded it and it is on my to do list....


If your box received the update overnight, then it will take from 12-24 hrs. for the guide to repopulate.


----------



## snewo

Not that this is important or anything, but just as there is pink color in the FF square on occasion, there is also pink in the logo for Cartoon Network. It's been there since I got the HR20, but I just got around to posting it now. When they get around to doing the visual fixes they might as well add this one.



Snewo


----------



## bobsloop

I activated my HR20 last night and everything was great. I came home from work today and saw that it had been upgraded to 0xfa and the colors are all messed up. Yellows are off and skin tones are greenish. I hae tried to reboot the machine and my TV. My TV is fine with the DVD player and the HR20 was fine before the software update. Any ideas?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bobsloop said:


> I activated my HR20 last night and everything was great. I came home from work today and saw that it had been upgraded to 0xfa and the colors are all messed up. Yellows are off and skin tones are greenish. I hae tried to reboot the machine and my TV. My TV is fine with the DVD player and the HR20 was fine before the software update. Any ideas?


How do you have it connected? via HDMI or component.

What channels and what programs? How about a program that you recorded and was fine before.


----------



## Doug Brott

bobsloop said:


> I activated my HR20 last night and everything was great. I came home from work today and saw that it had been upgraded to 0xfa and the colors are all messed up. Yellows are off and skin tones are greenish. I hae tried to reboot the machine and my TV. My TV is fine with the DVD player and the HR20 was fine before the software update. Any ideas?


Are you connected via the composite cables? I am and I had this problem about 10 days back. The tell-tell sign was green DirecTV banners instead of the normal blue. Since I'm not a video expert, I know I'm going to use the wrong terms, but my ultimate solution that seems to be holding was to remove the blue connector of the Red-Green-Blue composite video cable from the TV and then putting it back. YMMV.


----------



## bobsloop

Thanks for the quick reply. I really enjoy this web site.

You are going to think I am crazy but it seems to have fixed itself while I was out of the room. Maybe it's trying to tell me I watch too much TV.  Anyway, I am using a component connection. Every channel was messed up, specificall ESPN, ESPN News and Fox News Channel.

It seems to have fixed itself since my last reboot because when it last came back up the color was still messed up.

Have you heard of this kind of color problem before?

Now, I have another concern. When I was checking my software version I saw that the internal temperature of the box is 127 degrees. That seems a little on the warm side to me. Is that temperature normal?


----------



## PoitNarf

bobsloop said:


> Now, I have another concern. When I was checking my software version I saw that the internal temperature of the box is 127 degrees. That seems a little on the warm side to me. Is that temperature normal?


127 degrees Fahrenheit is within the acceptable temperature range for the HR20. Most people here have reported temperatures in the 120 range (myself included).


----------



## bowersjl

I am a forum newb but I need some help. I just bought a HR20 and it was installed last night. I have it connected via the component cables. I started to have an issue where a recorded program would not play. It would sit with a black screen and I could pause and forward but nothing would happen. Also I tried to pause and rewind live tv, basic DVR stuff, and no response. I called D* support and they had me do the Reset Everything. It started to work after that. Later that night I was looking through my HBO's and when I switched from HBO HD to HBO 2, it looked on the blue menu screen with no pictures, just a blue background template. I reset it in the morning, then it came back and wanted to download 0xFA. Got that and then I got a call from the wife that she went to view a recording, Backyardigans on 299, and pressed play and it froze. I had her reset it, and she called back later saying she was watching the view *gag*, and she couldnt rewind it or pause it. So the DVR functionality seemed to have quit, and coincides with not being to play recorded material. Any thoughts or suggestions? Let me know if this is the wrong thread for this.


----------



## 430970

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am not sure where Ultimate TV got it's data (not sure if used the DirecTV feed like the TiVos did)... but Ultimate could have some additional logic in it, to avoid multiple recordings in a single day, or use some additional technqiues to identify if the episode is a duplicate or not.


Why don't the networks just start using unique identifiers for all shows? Just assign every show a number, and increment from there. Problem solved.


----------



## rsblaski

Capmeister said:


> Got this new one. Seems good. CC obviously wasn't worked on in this release...and I have more info on my blackout issue--which STILL happens. But I noticed it happens only when the screen is VERY VERY white. This was not happening on the H20 or in early HR20 revisions. Is it possible replacing my cables could help this, or is it just my TV being kinda cheap (Hisense 17 inch)?
> 
> I tend to think it has nothing to do with the HR20 itself, really.


I didn't see your intial posts re: the blackout problem but I did find the one in which you posted photos.
If you are experiencing dropouts after a bright screen, especially if immediately followed by a dark scene, it is the same problem I had with component feeds.
When I got my first hr20, I was running component cables into my Denon 4306 receiver and from there HDMI to my Mits 73727. I was losing video whenever a bright scene, such as an explosion would be broadcast.
I then switched the component cable to an HDMI cable from the hr20 to the 4306 and since then I have not had the problem.
I wonder if the component cables are more sensitive to a sudden overload of information.
If you have HDMI inputs on your tv, you might try running an HDMI cable and see if that helps.
Good luck,
Rick


----------



## bbroach

RMSko said:


> I've never reported this bug, but it has existed with every software version so I thought it would make sense to post it. I am using DD and every time I turn on the HR20 there is no sound. However, once I change the channel or play something from the playlist, the sound works fine. It is really only a significant issue when I want to use the buffer for a show that is on when I turn on the unit b/c I'll lose it if I change the channel. The only recourse is to watch something from the playlist for a second and then return to live TV, which is a bit of a pain. Earl or anyone else - any thoughts?


This happens with one of my HR20s occasionally; pausing & then hitting pause again to restart always brings the audio back (I use a Toslink connection to my surround sound).

regards, billb....


----------



## gobucks100

Hi Earl 

Can you confirm that the following problems are fixed in F6/FA?

1) Had SL on both Medium and Boston Legal. Neither of this eposides showed up in my Playlist. Checking the history, it states that Meduim was recorded and Boston Legal was cancelled. I am the only one that sets this box and I did not cancel it.

2) When adding a 1.5 hour buffer to the Ohio State- Michigan game, the recording stopped at 3:40. This has happened several times on other football games as well I have done this on. What is so big about 3:40 any how?

2a) Minor issue I have not seen mentioned however when the HR20 does happen to decide that it is going to record the requested buffer, there are no tick marks inserted in the 1.5 hour buffer. 

3) While on the record screen adding the 1.5 hour buffer to a football game, the confirm 'Record it' button name changes to 'Update'. Upon clicking 'update' the box completely locks up requiring the one finger salute. After pushing the update button, screen goes to please wait message. I let it sit once for 5 hours with nothing happening before restarting. 

Until 1 and 2 are fixed, D* can not call this box a DVR. I feel sorry for anybody that does not have a Tivo as back up. I have my tivo backing up everything this box is suppose to be doing.

Jeff


----------



## jovac

Got 0xFA early this morning.

While watching time shifted HBOHD on channel 70 today, I suddenly got the Searching for signal on sat In 2 ...(771) error. I tried changing to a local SD channel and back, still had 771 but now black screen. Waited about 2 minuted and 771 went away and picture returned. If it weren't a bright, sunny day, I would believe we actually had a signal interuption but it is clear as a bell. 

Seems like either a bug or maybe a temporary problem with the HBO signal.

Ta


----------



## iacas

brott said:


> Are you connected via the composite cables? I am and I had this problem about 10 days back. The tell-tell sign was green DirecTV banners instead of the normal blue. Since I'm not a video expert, I know I'm going to use the wrong terms, but my ultimate solution that seems to be holding was to remove the blue connector of the Red-Green-Blue composite video cable from the TV and then putting it back. YMMV.


One small correction: I think you meant component, not composite. Composite is just that single yellow cable.


----------



## hi-rez

Gmaxx said:


> My Hr20 picked up oxfa this morning and I'm sad to say that for the first time with this box, the guide is now painfully slow. I mean, hit page down, 1 mississippi, 2 mississippi, 3, page goes down. That's 2.5 seconds to make the guide page down! It is the same way when you use the arrow up or down. With all of the other software updates in was instantanious. The fact that this guide was so much faster than any of my three Dtivo units was the second biggest plus for me. (First plus being that it is HD.  ) Anyone else notice this?


Really?

The guide is much much slower than my directivo's(grid guide). It has been 2.5-3seconds since I got it(0xe3)

Do I need to perform a reset to get faster guide scrolling? That would suck but in the end it would be worth it


----------



## RAD

On prior releases, when changing to/from MPEG4 channels the screen went to a bright gray vs. black, with this release that's nolong happening. Thanks D*!


----------



## gobucks100

rsblaski said:


> I didn't see your intial posts re: the blackout problem but I did find the one in which you posted photos.
> If you are experiencing dropouts after a bright screen, especially if immediately followed by a dark scene, it is the same problem I had with component feeds.
> When I got my first hr20, I was running component cables into my Denon 4306 receiver and from there HDMI to my Mits 73727. I was losing video whenever a bright scene, such as an explosion would be broadcast.
> I then switched the component cable to an HDMI cable from the hr20 to the 4306 and since then I have not had the problem.
> I wonder if the component cables are more sensitive to a sudden overload of information.
> If you have HDMI inputs on your tv, you might try running an HDMI cable and see if that helps.
> Good luck,
> Rick





bbroach said:


> This happens with one of my HR20s occasionally; pausing & then hitting pause again to restart always brings the audio back (I use a Toslink connection to my surround sound).
> 
> regards, billb....


I believe this problem is caused by a brief interruption in the signal stream. I had a movie once have a few blocks appear and the sound dropped out at same time. I hit pause and play again and sound came back. I am using an optical connection to my receiver. I was dubbing the movie to a dvd and the sound did not drop out on the dvd as I was not going through the optical link for sound.

Jeff


----------



## btmoore

I was looking through my To Do list and saw for some reason my Virginia @ Purdue B Ball game on the 11/29 was canceled. I have a AutoRecord keyword setup for Purdue so it should record all things Purdue. I selected it in my history and told the HR20 to record.

This sent the HR20 in to an endless please wait loop. After a while the screen saver kicked on with a PIL in the upper corner. I waited 30 min and rebooted.

I had a please wait lock up loop happen maybe 2 months ago.

Hey, here are pictures and a Movie!!!

*Please Wait* the Movie Click Me

Please Wait









Screen Saver with a PIL box









*UPDATE:*
I just went back and tried to record it again and the HR20 locked up exactly the same way.


----------



## Canis Lupus

It may not even be D* in this case. If the episode name is always "The Colbert Report", and not "Colbert interviews Jesse Jackson", etc. , you're gonna get them all. It can sometimes be the info being provided by the network itself.



Legend1222 said:


> This actually isn't an HR20 issue. I had this issue with my SD Tivo as well. D* (or whoever populates the guide) just isn't marking the shows as repeats. It gets worse when they are on vacation (like this week). Sometimes it stops when they come back, sometimes it doesn't. Definitely not an HR20 issue; a D* issue. I've just learned to accept it.


----------



## Deevan

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For the first time EVER I am able to watch my previously recorded MP4 episodes of "LOST" without any screen tearing or instability. It looks fantastic. Absolutely no decode problems. (WFTV Orlando  )

Note that this particular episode was recorded with the 0xEB update in place, but didn't playback well off the HDD back then.


----------



## RAD

Well, as long as we're posting pictures, what does the logon on The Weather Channel banner look like on your HR20's? On both of mine there's a pink ghosting around a bunch of the letters and the box. This happens on both my LCD panel and LCD RP sets. Not a biggie but something D* should clean up one of these updates.


----------



## gobucks100

btmoore said:


> I was looking through my To Do list and saw for some reason my Virginia @ Purdue B Ball game on the 11/29 was canceled. I have a AutoRecord keyword setup for Purdue so it should record all things Purdue. I selected it in my history and told the HR20 to record.


When you went to record it did the confrimation button say 'Record it' or 'Update'? This looks a lot like the number 3 problem I listed above. If the Record it button says 'update'. DONT select it as it locks my machine up like your pictures.

As a side note I did once go into the recording in progress to add more time. The button did say update at that time and it worked. If you get the 'update' button while initially setting up the recording, you will be hosed if you click it.

Jeff


----------



## hi-rez

gobucks100 said:


> When you went to record it did the confrimation button say 'Record it' or 'Update'? This looks a lot like the number 3 problem I listed above. If the Record it button says 'update'. DONT select it as it locks my machine up like your pictures.
> 
> As a side note I did once go into the recording in progress to add more time. The button did say update at that time and it worked. If you get the 'update' button while initially setting up the recording, you will be hosed if you click it.
> 
> Jeff


They should be paying you guys to beta test


----------



## btmoore

gobucks100 said:


> When you went to record it did the confrimation button say 'Record it' or 'Update'? This looks a lot like the number 3 problem I listed above. If the Record it button says 'update'. DONT select it as it locks my machine up like your pictures.
> 
> As a side note I did once go into the recording in progress to add more time. The button did say update at that time and it worked. If you get the 'update' button while initially setting up the recording, you will be hosed if you click it.
> 
> Jeff


Yep, thats what I did.

Earl, this one is a repeatable one for the D* guys to chew on and it is locking up boxes. Let gobucks and I know if we can provide any additional data. I would really like to record my upcoming game it is on 72 HD ESPN


----------



## btmoore

hi-rez said:


> They should be paying you guys to beta test


It is hard to believe that quality, comprehensive, solid testing and QA is going on.

It is not like I was sitting here trying to break it.

I didn't even know the new code was release until after I locked up and came online. It took me a whole 15 min of use to break it today. I was just trying to figure out why one of my games was marked canceled in the To Do list and it locks it up.

Outside of the Lock Up, there is still the question of why it is being canceled in the first place.

Oh and you are right, we should be getting paid for this kind of testing.

Regards

D* West Coast Involuntary Beta Team ---- Respect!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bowersjl said:


> I am a forum newb but I need some help. I just bought a HR20 and it was installed last night. I have it connected via the component cables. I started to have an issue where a recorded program would not play. It would sit with a black screen and I could pause and forward but nothing would happen. Also I tried to pause and rewind live tv, basic DVR stuff, and no response. I called D* support and they had me do the Reset Everything. It started to work after that. Later that night I was looking through my HBO's and when I switched from HBO HD to HBO 2, it looked on the blue menu screen with no pictures, just a blue background template. I reset it in the morning, then it came back and wanted to download 0xFA. Got that and then I got a call from the wife that she went to view a recording, Backyardigans on 299, and pressed play and it froze. I had her reset it, and she called back later saying she was watching the view *gag*, and she couldnt rewind it or pause it. So the DVR functionality seemed to have quit, and coincides with not being to play recorded material. Any thoughts or suggestions? Let me know if this is the wrong thread for this.


You are fine where you posted it... but I think you got a unit that is probably having some sort of hardware error.... Do you have the B-Band converters connected? (Extra little boxes that connect to the SAT line into the HR20)... If so... disconnect those, and reboot the system.

If a RESET EVERYTHING and the 0xFA update hasn't fixed it, and removing the B-Band doesn't help... then I think you have a bad box.

Any chance you have this unit in a closed cabinet and it could be over heating?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

gobucks100 said:


> Hi Earl
> 
> Can you confirm that the following problems are fixed in F6/FA?
> 
> 1) Had SL on both Medium and Boston Legal. Neither of this eposides showed up in my Playlist. Checking the history, it states that Meduim was recorded and Boston Legal was cancelled. I am the only one that sets this box and I did not cancel it.
> 
> 2) When adding a 1.5 hour buffer to the Ohio State- Michigan game, the recording stopped at 3:40. This has happened several times on other football games as well I have done this on. What is so big about 3:40 any how?
> 
> 2a) Minor issue I have not seen mentioned however when the HR20 does happen to decide that it is going to record the requested buffer, there are no tick marks inserted in the 1.5 hour buffer.
> 
> 3) While on the record screen adding the 1.5 hour buffer to a football game, the confirm 'Record it' button name changes to 'Update'. Upon clicking 'update' the box completely locks up requiring the one finger salute. After pushing the update button, screen goes to please wait message. I let it sit once for 5 hours with nothing happening before restarting.
> 
> Until 1 and 2 are fixed, D* can not call this box a DVR. I feel sorry for anybody that does not have a Tivo as back up. I have my tivo backing up everything this box is suppose to be doing.
> 
> Jeff


#1 - Nothing specific, but they have improved some of the scheduler logic... and recording reliability.

#2 - Nothing specific stated, but please post again if it occurs again in FA, so we can specificly list it as an existing issue

#2a - Most likely related to #2, but again... not specificaly listed

#3 - No, a user has already reported that it is still happening.


----------



## bowersjl

Earl Bonovich said:


> You are fine where you posted it... but I think you got a unit that is probably having some sort of hardware error.... Do you have the B-Band converters connected? (Extra little boxes that connect to the SAT line into the HR20)... If so... disconnect those, and reboot the system.
> 
> If a RESET EVERYTHING and the 0xFA update hasn't fixed it, and removing the B-Band doesn't help... then I think you have a bad box.
> 
> Any chance you have this unit in a closed cabinet and it could be over heating?


Yes I do have those little boxes connected, it looked like the box said they were up converters. I will try removing them and reconnect.

The box is in a closed cabinet, but with the b band converters, i cannot close the cabinet cause it pushes the unit past the point of closing.

Why should I remove them, what will that do? If I shouldnt use them why did they put them on?

I reposted my original thread since I put it under someone elses sub thread, thought it might have been glossed over. Thanks Earl!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bowersjl said:


> Yes I do have those little boxes connected, it looked like the box said they were up converters. I will try removing them and reconnect.
> 
> The box is in a closed cabinet, but with the b band converters, i cannot close the cabinet cause it pushes the unit past the point of closing.
> 
> Why should I remove them, what will that do? If I shouldnt use them why did they put them on?
> 
> I reposted my original thread since I put it under someone elses sub thread, thought it might have been glossed over. Thanks Earl!


The B-Band converters are for future use... when some of the future sats are lauched... they shouldn't be causing an issue, but people have reported success with them off. So don't lose them.

Make sure you have some sort of air flow in the cabinet (be it from the back or front). The unit runs an average of 127 degrees, so you want to keep some sort of air flow going.


----------



## Capmeister

rsblaski said:


> I didn't see your intial posts re: the blackout problem but I did find the one in which you posted photos.
> If you are experiencing dropouts after a bright screen, especially if immediately followed by a dark scene, it is the same problem I had with component feeds.
> When I got my first hr20, I was running component cables into my Denon 4306 receiver and from there HDMI to my Mits 73727. I was losing video whenever a bright scene, such as an explosion would be broadcast.
> I then switched the component cable to an HDMI cable from the hr20 to the 4306 and since then I have not had the problem.
> I wonder if the component cables are more sensitive to a sudden overload of information.
> If you have HDMI inputs on your tv, you might try running an HDMI cable and see if that helps.
> Good luck,
> Rick


Thanks, Rick. I only have Svid, RCA, Componant, or VGA on this TV.

This is the TV:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1898431

Basically, a cheapy.  I was wonder if better (i.e. not the cables that came with the box) would help. I have some heavier duty componant cables, but I've been too lazy to swap them out.


----------



## bowersjl

OK I have a 2 inch hole in the back of the cabinet for the cables, would you recommend a fan or should I remove more of the cabinet backing... Thanks again Earl.


----------



## Capmeister

bowersjl said:


> OK I have a 2 inch hole in the back of the cabinet for the cables, would you recommend a fan or should I remove more of the cabinet backing... Thanks again Earl.


Personally, I remove all backing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bowersjl said:


> OK I have a 2 inch hole in the back of the cabinet for the cables, would you recommend a fan or should I remove more of the cabinet backing... Thanks again Earl.


If it is a "cardboard" packing...aka something you can replace later on down the road if necessary..

Then I would cut a larger opening. What I have done, is made the opening, just a bit smaller then the unit.... so you really can't see the opening when looking at it, but it large enough to do the job.

A fan probably isn't necessary...


----------



## islesfan

gobucks100 said:


> Until 1 and 2 are fixed, D* can not call this box a DVR. I feel sorry for anybody that does not have a Tivo as back up. I have my tivo backing up everything this box is suppose to be doing.
> 
> Jeff


You got it! Forutnately, D* agreet to reconnect my TiVo at no monthly charge because they know the HR20 is completely unreliable as a DVR.


----------



## btmoore

Looks like 0xFA did not include the fix that was in 0xF6 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just ran my 771 script on 0xFA and I can create a 771 error again, this was fixed under 0xF6. When they backed out 0xF6 it looks like they backed this fix out too.

Earl perhaps it is a thread regression based on the quick retract of 0xF6? Is 0xFA a revived 0xEF?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

btmoore said:


> Looks like 0xFA did not include the fix that was in 0xF6
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I just ran my 771 script on 0xFA and I can create a 771 error again, this was fixed under 0xF6. When they backed out 0xF6 it looks like they backed this fix out too.
> 
> Earl perhaps it is a thread regression based on the quick retract of 0xF6? Is 0xFA a revived 0xEF?


0xFA is built on top of 0xF6... so it is possible for what ever reason... it just wasn't tripping for you when you where testing it on 0xF6


----------



## btmoore

Earl Bonovich said:


> 0xFA is built on top of 0xF6... so it is possible for what ever reason... it just wasn't tripping for you when you where testing it on 0xF6


could be but, I ran it a dozzen times under 0xF6 and it would never trip. 771 every time under 0xFA.


----------



## jkc120

avatar230 said:


> Previously on my HR20, when I'd "channel surf" the long delay would often be accompanied by an all black screen, then a period of time with an all grey screen (often with the audio feed under it) and then finally the video feed would lock in. _As of this morning, I could not cause any channel changes to induce the all grey screen._


_

I still have the gray screen. It seems to only show up when surfing to or from an MPEG4 channel. SD to SD is faster and only a brief black screen shows up, no gray._


----------



## jheda

bumpy start to FA:

turned on recorded tony bennett; just a grey screen; ff 25 minutes till got a picture; went out to live tv and got the BSOD; red reset and all ok for now./

sonykds60a2000
hr200xfa
yamaha 750


----------



## btmoore

I can't figure out what the HR20 is doing it looks to be just canceling manual and autorecord stuff for no reason. This looks just like the issues I had with NCIS last night where it just didn't record and there was a valid series link, no conflicts but in the the To Do list it was just marked canceled.

Here are 2 examples of programs I have scheduled, both #1 and #2 on my prioritizer. These are the top 2 they should over ride anything else. Note they are marked None Scheduled.










Lets look at #1 A manual recording of channel 296 for every Sunday Starting @ 7 for 4 hours.









Here it is marked as Cancled for this Sunday. (it also faild to record last sunday, and it is scheduled to be cancled the Sunday after next)









How about the Purdue Auto Record #2 on the Prioritizer

Here is what you get when you select it from the Prioritizer









Just the Joe Tiller show, I can't recieve that station anyways, so it is good that it is not recording that, but hey where is the Virginia @ Purdue Game?

Surprise, here it is in my history file where it is marked as canceled! What the hell?!?









That can't be right, lets look at the To Do list for the 29th just to see what is going on. 









Just one thing is being recorded for the 29th according to the to do list, Jericho? Hey where the hell are my Daily Show and Colbert Report, Doh! they are canceled too (sorry no picture)

So the HR20 decided I didn't need to watch that Purdue game, and I really don't need to record the Adult Swim block and perhaps I don't need to watch the Daily Show and Colbert even though they are both first runs.

It just doesn't make any sense.

I am at a loss of words :icon_cry: :down: :grrr: :hair:


----------



## fpd917

Is it me, or is it like Christmas every time we get a software update. I can't wait to open the release notes to see what was fixed and what was added, like a kid in a candy store!!! Thanks Earl for your help!


----------



## btmoore

fpd917 said:


> Is it me, or is it like Christmas every time we get a software update. I can't wait to open the release notes to see what was fixed and what was added, like a kid in a candy store!!! Thanks Earl for your help!


A Christmas where Santa delivers broken toys to all the boys and girls and a Candy store where all the candy is broccoli flavored.


----------



## hasan

fpd917 said:


> Is it me, or is it like Christmas every time we get a software update. I can't wait to open the release notes to see what was fixed and what was added, like a kid in a candy store!!! Thanks Earl for your help!


Yeah....it's like Xmas alright...the kind of gathering where when the presents are opened you have this fear and loathing that you're going to see a pair of socks instead of the toy you had been hinting at for months.:hurah:

Basically it's approach/avoidance for a quite a broad spectrum of users.

I'll be "excited" when we see OTA (and it works). Otherwise, I'm getting along fine with the box. (hence the approach/avoidance conundrum)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

btmoore said:


> I can't figure out what the HR20 is doing it looks to be just canceling manual and autorecord stuff for no reason. This looks just like the issues I had with NCIS last night where it just didn't record and there was a valid series link, no conflicts but in the the To Do list it was just marked canceled.
> 
> ............


Btmoore.... let your system sit and do it's work.

All the "canceled" entries in your history are from the reboots... 
When the unit restarts, it cancels any show in your todo list, that it can not match up to guide data. And since the guide data is empty right when it restarts, just about everything goes into history as canceled.
(Including episodes that are scheduled for the future)

IIRC, you rebooted earlier today with your LOOP issue.
So...the prioritizers counts are not correct yet:
1) The guide data isnt' fully populated
2) The background processes that populate those counts, has not run yet.

The background scheduler hasn't not caught up to your latest guide data, hence why you are not seeing your Purdue (yuck BTW... go Illinois).

Let the unit complete all of it's normal processing, and check it in the morning while the Turkey is cooking... if after 24 hours, everything doesn't see to be in order.... we can go from there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Another successful update. All "old" recorded programs play fine (just checked).

By the way Earl - you make sure and get some rest and fill you inerds with Turkey tomorrow yourself. You are one of the things we are thankful for....


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> By the way Earl - you make sure and get some rest and fill you inerds with Turkey tomorrow yourself.


Trust me... I will get plenty to eat... it is going to be a long day, so need something to help me make it through.


----------



## Doug Brott

I've confirmed that Caller ID is still broken for me. This is still low priority with all of the other bigger bugs running around, but it would be nice for it to be fixed one day.


----------



## Doug Brott

Good news, though. :fingers-crossed: I think the minor HDMI issue I was having has gone away. 

Previously, the TV needed to be powered up last. Since HR20 is always on, I had to remove and then re-insert HDMI cable. With 0xEB (I think), it was still a problem, but I could power-down the HR20 (standby) and then power it back on to fix the problem. So far, it appears to be working regardless of which device comes up first.


----------



## islesfan

btmoore said:


> Here it is marked as Cancled for this Sunday. (it also faild to record last sunday, and it is scheduled to be cancled the Sunday after next)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the Purdue Auto Record #2 on the Prioritizer
> 
> Here is what you get when you select it from the Prioritizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the Joe Tiller show, I can't recieve that station anyways, so it is good that it is not recording that, but hey where is the Virginia @ Purdue Game?
> 
> Surprise, here it is in my history file where it is marked as canceled! What the hell?!?
> 
> I am at a loss of words :icon_cry: :down: :grrr: :hair:


How are you getting a Purdue game? Is that with a sports subscription? If so, that could explain the cancellations. I have been fighting this battle since that fateful day I received my HR20 (10/7/06). I have NHL center Ice in order to watch Islanders games. I didn't notice the problem the first night, since the Isles were in San Jose, and that's my local FSN. The following Monday, however, I was shocked to find that all my Isles games were either "Canceled" or "deleted" in the history folder. Fortunately, I demanded that D* reconnect my TiVo until this bug is fixed. They assured me that they were working on it, but all the updates since have not addressed it, (although I am pretty sure that the problem is presenting differently lately).


----------



## btmoore

Earl Bonovich said:


> Btmoore.... let your system sit and do it's work.
> 
> All the "canceled" entries in your history are from the reboots...
> When the unit restarts, it cancels any show in your todo list, that it can not match up to guide data. And since the guide data is empty right when it restarts, just about everything goes into history as canceled.
> (Including episodes that are scheduled for the future)
> 
> IIRC, you rebooted earlier today with your LOOP issue.
> So...the prioritizers counts are not correct yet:
> 1) The guide data isnt' fully populated
> 2) The background processes that populate those counts, has not run yet.
> 
> The background scheduler hasn't not caught up to your latest guide data, hence why you are not seeing your Purdue (yuck BTW... go Illinois).
> 
> Let the unit complete all of it's normal processing, and check it in the morning while the Turkey is cooking... if after 24 hours, everything doesn't see to be in order.... we can go from there.


I'll give it the time to rebuild the guide, but just an FYI, The manual recording failed with a cancel last Sunday and I noticed the canceled Purdue game a few days ago, I just never got around to documenting them. Since I was in debug mode after the crash, I decided to document it. We will see how it looks tomorrow. I will put 5 bucks down that in the morning they both will still be canceled, want to take that bet? :lol:

2 things to also think about, the DVR must have some guide data about the Purdue Game because it is showing in the canceled list with the game name and the time and date. Second, a manual recording is independent of any schedule no guide data should be necessary for that to work.

Most importantly:


----------



## btmoore

islesfan said:


> How are you getting a Purdue game? Is that with a sports subscription? If so, that could explain the cancellations. I have been fighting this battle since that fateful day I received my HR20 (10/7/06). I have NHL center Ice in order to watch Islanders games. I didn't notice the problem the first night, since the Isles were in San Jose, and that's my local FSN. The following Monday, however, I was shocked to find that all my Isles games were either "Canceled" or "deleted" in the history folder. Fortunately, I demanded that D* reconnect my TiVo until this bug is fixed. They assured me that they were working on it, but all the updates since have not addressed it, (although I am pretty sure that the problem is presenting differently lately).


The Purdue game is on 72 ESPNHD so no sports package required. It has been my experience that the HR20 will record games that I do not have the subscription rights to watch. When I get these kind of recording if I play them I will get a "searching for authorized content" message. I have had others that did not record at all as canceled, it is hard to know why, the HR20 does not give the details necessary to determine why programs are canceled.


----------



## jjaromin

net17 said:


> I am having this problem. When ever I am watching an HD program, and my receiver get the DD signal (does not matter if 2.0 or 5.1), and I change to an SD program, my receiver goes mute. If I turn my receiver off then on, it comes back on. Or if I change the audio settings from DD On to Off, then it works. I don't think it is my receiver, because everything works just fine with my H20. I have it connected to my receiver via optical. Anyone else have this?


I had this same problem on previous versions... Just tested with FA and all is well...


----------



## Ed Campbell

Capmeister said:


> I was wonder if better (i.e. not the cables that came with the box) would help. I have some heavier duty componant cables, but I've been too lazy to swap them out.


Swap 'em out. Although I've been an advocate of doing a "component" reboot [when rebooting, of course] and switching back to HDMI afterwards -- I discovered the PQ was mediocre using the component cables that came with the HR20. Having always used HDMI from the HR10 to date, I'd never used component and wondered why so many folks felt they had equivalent HD PQ.

Then, just for the heck of it, I swapped out to the much heavier component cables that came with my HR10. The difference was night and day!

If it affects PQ that much, it seems reasonable to be affecting other uses as well.


----------



## jjaromin

RAD said:


> Well, as long as we're posting pictures, what does the logon on The Weather Channel banner look like on your HR20's? On both of mine there's a pink ghosting around a bunch of the letters and the box. This happens on both my LCD panel and LCD RP sets. Not a biggie but something D* should clean up one of these updates.


This is actually a minor thing, but non the less very annoying to me.. There are several channels where this occurs. I wonder if this has something to do with the occasional pink FF problem also...


----------



## gobucks100

gobucks100 said:


> When you went to record it did the confrimation button say 'Record it' or 'Update'? This looks a lot like the number 3 problem I listed above. If the Record it button says 'update'. DONT select it as it locks my machine up like your pictures.
> 
> As a side note I did once go into the recording in progress to add more time. The button did say update at that time and it worked. If you get the 'update' button while initially setting up the recording, you will be hosed if you click it.
> 
> Jeff


Couple more thoughts on this lock up problem. I documented in this link the steps I went through prior to lock up. I have not tried it again since as I dont like forcing reboots and would let D* can try to reproduce it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70282

I believe this problem may occur when the program is in the history file as canceled. I had originally hit the record button while the game was hilighted in the guide. I wanted to hit the yellow select button so I could add a buffer to the end of the game. Instead of going into the todo list and editing the existing record request from there, I hit the record button again to cancel recording and then hit the yellow button to get the record screen back. Since I just cancelled, it probably was in the to do list as cancelled and locked up when I tried to record it again.

In the case of btmoore, he had not canelled his program but it was in the todo list as canceled and locked up when he tried to add it again. Maybe a correlation???

Jeff


----------



## HDNut

This Wednesday morning, ofter reading the posts about the new software update, I turned on my Westinghouse W37W1 monitor to check out my HR20. I got no video at all from the HDMI output. The component output was OK, and I checked out the version of the software to confirm that I had been updated. Then I proceeded to the red-button resent, but that was of no help at all. I then tried a power-off power-on procedure without any difference. I then connected the HDMI output of the HR20 to the HDMI input on another Westinghouse W42W2 monitor, and the result was the same: No HDMI from the HR20. Up until now, the HDMI has been working very well for me. Could this new version of the software have caused the problem?


----------



## Capmeister

Ed Campbell said:


> Swap 'em out. Although I've been an advocate of doing a "component" reboot [when rebooting, of course] and switching back to HDMI afterwards -- I discovered the PQ was mediocre using the component cables that came with the HR20. Having always used HDMI from the HR10 to date, I'd never used component and wondered why so many folks felt they had equivalent HD PQ.
> 
> Then, just for the heck of it, I swapped out to the much heavier component cables that came with my HR10. The difference was night and day!
> 
> If it affects PQ that much, it seems reasonable to be affecting other uses as well.


Sadly, no. I switched to heavy, good component cables, and same issue. I even turned down the brightness of screen until I could barely see the picture, and same issue.

The odd thing is, this was not happening on the first couple software revisions.

Is it possible this is a software thing? It never happened at ALL with my H20.

HDMI isn't an option for me on this TV. It's svideo, componant, or composite (or VGA).


----------



## Tom Robertson

In my units, I have "Daily Show" and "Colbert" set to record M-F as manual recordings. I have a manual recording set for 10:59pm MST for 1:02 and one set for 5:59am for 1:02.

Immediately after reboot this morning there were a few entries for each. After letting the units populate their guides while turned off, ALL the manual recordings are canceled! Sigh. Talk about failing in the most basic of tasks...

Perusing the history shows the 10:59pm items all canceled, perhaps by the reboot. By selecting an item, I get a complete listing for Comedy Central for that day, not the normal item information. Also, on the item canceled for today, the only menu entry is "Done". For any future items canceled I also get a grayed out "Record".

All the 5:59am except for today's are not listed at all! Nothing in history, nothing in todo, just the entry in the prioritizer. This morning's item seemed to record ok. (Haven't watched the episodes yet.)

Everyone, please have a Happy Thanksgiving.
Tom


----------



## tonyoci

Something that's happened after every release is that I get a terrible pixelated picture on all new recordings, live TV and old recordings. Two reboots (always two not one) and it starts working again. 

Not a big deal but perhaps worth mentioning.


----------



## DocTauri

My caller ID has been working fine since I got my HR20 (0xEB). I saw tonight that it took another update, now about 80% of my calls show up on the screen telling me that I need to contact my phone company to activate caller ID.

Is this the caller ID issue that I've seen others mention?

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## Gmaxx

Gmaxx said:


> My Hr20 picked up oxfa this morning and I'm sad to say that for the first time with this box, the guide is now painfully slow. I mean, hit page down, 1 mississippi, 2 mississippi, 3, page goes down. That's 2.5 seconds to make the guide page down! It is the same way when you use the arrow up or down. With all of the other software updates it was instantanious. The fact that this guide was so much faster than any of my three Dtivo units was the second biggest plus for me. (First plus being that it is HD.  ) Anyone else notice this?


Yes I am quoting myself. I just wanted to post an update on this issue. I was advised by the one and only Earl to reboot my HR20 and the guide went back to its speedy self again. Thanks again Earl.


----------



## bethg727

brott said:


> I've confirmed that Caller ID is still broken for me. This is still low priority with all of the other bigger bugs running around, but it would be nice for it to be fixed one day.


This new release broke Caller ID for me. It worked fine with all the other releases.


----------



## uscboy

Here's the hardware:

HR20 @ 0xFA
Samsung TS-160 non-DVR HD box
Panasonic SC-HT900 home theater DD 5.1 system

Here's the problem:

Panasonic SC-HT900 only has one optical input. I used to use it for the Samsung TS-160 when it was my only HD box. Ever since getting the HR20, I've had a problem with DD 5.1 via an optical cable.

When I turn everything on and the source is DD5.1, all speakers are active. Then I switch to a 2-ch stereo source (either an SD channel or an SD recording) and the SC-HT900 switches to show stereo with the L and R speakers.

Switch back to a DD5.1 source and after a slight 'pop', the receiver has the L, R, and "LFE" (subwoofer I believe), but does not have the Center channel or either of the rear channels lit up. I only get what sounds like the background music or crowd on DD5.1 at that point.

Turn off the SC-HT900 and turn it back on and it's in full DD5.1.

The problem can be reproduced at any time, so it's not intermittent. 

Also, connecting the Samsung TS-160 back into the receiver’s optical-in works fine... switching between stereo and DD5.1 sources has no problem from that box, only from the HR20.

I've red-button rebooted numerous times and have gotten all the software updates listed and it's had the DD5.1 problem each time.


----------



## jbart1965

I generally have not had problems with caler ID, but I do have to reset after most software upgrades. Otherwise the box tells me to contact my phone company. Once I reset, voila!

One minor nitpick: Caller ID does not identity on the TV on the first ring like my phone. Have to wait until the second ring.


----------



## houskamp

all caller id info is sent between the first and second ring...


----------



## kram

I've had my HR20 for a little over two months now and I am happy to report that I have not experienced any problems so far, other than a glitch during that Wednesday night "Lost" a few weeks ago. I got the 0xFA update this morning and all is well. Knock on wood....


----------



## bandree

Time to tune in a channel was supposed to be an improvement it is slower on this release of the software than the previous release. I find a markedly increase in the time to tune in a channel sometimes up to 10 seconds.


----------



## mlyle

There must be a tear in the space time continuum between me and the HR20.

For all 3 of the last versions, I have tried to manually record ch 360 M-F 5pm to 6pm, and 204 M-F 6pm to 7pm.

But for some reason, in the prioritizer, the only place I can ever see this item, it always says "None scheduled". Now here on Earth Prime, in the Central Time Zone -- I know, with every fibre of my being, that tomorrow there will be a 5pm, and also a 6pm, and even a 7pm. -- Every version change I delete the request, and redo it-- and I never get it recorded.

Look, you can convince me the schedule data is bad, so it skips Star Trek, or Heroes, or Monk... but what does schedule data have to do with a "Manual" "Recurring" "M-F" with a time listed, and a channel. This feature was on my very first VCR, some 25 years ago, and worked without flaw (as long as the power was on). 

Maybe there is a clock blinking "12:00" in all those blue lights on the front of the box.


----------



## SockMonkey

On the last few updates I have not had audio synch problems on the MPEG2 channels. However, tonight with 0xFA, I noticed major problems with audio synch on ESPNHD, HBOHD, and DiscoveryHD.

I have not rebooted my box this evening to try and correct it because frankly I am tired of not having guide data for a few days out (because of all the reboots for the updates).

I just finished watching "In the name of the father" on Universal HD and had no audio synch problems. However, I switched over to ESPNHD and there they were. I can sometimes correct it by pause/play/pause/play/etc...

Also, I have not experienced any audio synch problems on the MPEG4 locals. Also, no problems on any SD channels.

Bob


----------



## SockMonkey

I've noticed that with the 0xFA release, I have much less of the white/black annoying lines at the top of the SD broadcasts. Some channels is completely gone. On other's it's only a fraction of the size it used to be.

My monitor has no adjustments for this, so I know I didn't do anything to cause the change. Last night before 0xF6, the line was still very visible.

What is this line actually called? Does it have a technical name so I can refer to it using that name in the future?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Calebrot

btmoore said:


> I'll give it the time to rebuild the guide, but just an FYI, The manual recording failed with a cancel last Sunday and I noticed the canceled Purdue game a few days ago, I just never got around to documenting them. Since I was in debug mode after the crash, I decided to document it. We will see how it looks tomorrow. I will put 5 bucks down that in the morning they both will still be canceled, want to take that bet? :lol:


If they are future recordings they will remain in the guide as being canceled until they are actually recorded.

But they should be in the To-Do list within the 24 hours.


----------



## sigma1914

SockMonkey said:


> On the last few updates I have not had audio synch problems on the MPEG2 channels. However, tonight with 0xFA, I noticed major problems with audio synch on ESPNHD, HBOHD, and DiscoveryHD.
> 
> I have not rebooted my box this evening to try and correct it because frankly I am tired of not having guide data for a few days out (because of all the reboots for the updates).
> 
> I just finished watching "In the name of the father" on Universal HD and had no audio synch problems. However, I switched over to ESPNHD and there they were. I can sometimes correct it by pause/play/pause/play/etc...
> 
> Also, I have not experienced any audio synch problems on the MPEG4 locals. Also, no problems on any SD channels.
> 
> Bob


FWIW, I see audio lag almost daily on ESPNHD. No tricks help it. I think its just the station.


----------



## Herdfan

mlyle said:


> Look, you can convince me the schedule data is bad, so it skips Star Trek, or Heroes, or Monk... but what does schedule data have to do with a "Manual" "Recurring" "M-F" with a time listed, and a channel. This feature was on my very first VCR, some 25 years ago, and worked without flaw (as long as the power was on).


Same issue here. Only now my To Do list has 2 recordings listed for Tuesday and Wednesday of next week. It is like Friday and Monday don't exist in its world. But this is an improvement from earlier when none were in the To Do list.

What is kind of funny is that back when E* DVR's were getting blasted for not having NBR, the manual recordings did work.


----------



## Capmeister

SockMonkey said:


> I've noticed that with the 0xFA release, I have much less of the white/black annoying lines at the top of the SD broadcasts. Some channels is completely gone. On other's it's only a fraction of the size it used to be.
> 
> My monitor has no adjustments for this, so I know I didn't do anything to cause the change. Last night before 0xF6, the line was still very visible.
> 
> What is this line actually called? Does it have a technical name so I can refer to it using that name in the future?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


You're right! It is better. Still there on some channels, but it's better.


----------



## pappys

I guess I wonder why caller ID on your tv is so important. I read over and over again that the caller ID isn't working. OK, we know. I am not trying to be mean here. Most of you also have a cordless phone of some sort with a screen on it and it shows the caller ID. Most of you will have this sitting right next to you while you are watching whatever it is you watch. I don't understand why a person cannot just look down at the phone next to their hip or on the coffee table.

I agree with Brott that this is a low, Low, LOW priority and this should be the last thing anyone should be concerned about as so many people are having daily issues with this box in regards to doing basic functions of a DVR.

I could see why it would be important on your tv if you only have a corded telephone in your home.



brott said:


> I've confirmed that Caller ID is still broken for me. This is still low priority with all of the other bigger bugs running around, but it would be nice for it to be fixed one day.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Herdfan said:


> Same issue here. Only now my To Do list has 2 recordings listed for Tuesday and Wednesday of next week. It is like Friday and Monday don't exist in its world. But this is an improvement from earlier when none were in the To Do list.
> 
> What is kind of funny is that back when E* DVR's were getting blasted for not having NBR, the manual recordings did work.


While I would think that manual recordings would be the very simplest to write software for, the easiest to test, and the most rock solid feature on a DVR, somehow D* managed to make this very, very complex. When I started writing programs in HS (before dirt was discovered) I know I wrote programs more complex than this should be.

In earlier releases, I would see multiple entries in the todo list for a manual recording event (a particular day/timeslot for recurring manual recordings). On a daily recording, I'd see 5 entries for each event more than a few days out. And when the time came to record an event, it would record--and leave a few entries in the todo list until the next reboot.

Now, I see entries in the todo list for a short time after reboot, but then the cleanup routine removes them. And, as new guide data is sent for the period two weeks out, I see entries again in the todo list. My guess is that the cleanup routine will also remove them.

Yes, I do understand that the todo list will fluctuate as the guide populates. I also understand the need for a routine that reviews the guide data, compares it against the current prioritizer list and perhaps removes manuals that are lower priority.

But the simple act of matching a prioritizer manual recording against a todo list seems to be beyond the programmer assigned to the task. And apparently "too hard to reproduce and test". Component testing, code reviews, white box testing, black box testing, and alpha testing should have caught this set of issues in the first round of coding a year ago before this was shown as CES.

Not only do I vacillate on my feelings toward the HR20, but I also waver as to how I, as an IT director who has had QA and coding teams report to me, would handle the programmers and testers involved. At some level there is huge incompetence to let these kinds of defects pass. Management has failed to create an environment of quality. (Either too few programmers for the overall task and/or too little concern for QA testing.) And either the poor programmer is too green to write "hello, world" successfully, or given way too much to write in too short a time he/she don't have time to properly component test before releasing the code. (Both point back to management for not spotting the issue...)

Ok, I'll let everyone get back to their regularly scheduled progamming--if the HR20 can remember to record such...

I do wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving,
Tom


----------



## hasan

sigma1914 said:


> FWIW, I see audio lag almost daily on ESPNHD. No tricks help it. I think its just the station.


My previous HD receivers also showed frequent audio lag on ESPN-HD and neither of them were in house D* receivers. There are gigantic threads in avsforum about this issue, and it is not remotely unique to any particular receiver.

This is such a significant problem not only with sat receivers, but DVD players that amps are now beginning to have their own digital delay circuitry in them, and there are two major digital delay external boxes that are selling very well from 3rd parties.

It's a messy problem that has multiple sources:

D*
HR20
ESPN-HD
etc

Don't put all your eggs in one basket...it's not going away and varies day to day and channel to channel. Some almost never have it...others, like ESPN-HD have it a LOT. The fact that Universal HD does not have it much and ESPN-HD has it a lot, pretty well takes that particular case out of the realm of the HR20.


----------



## mtnagel

pappys said:


> I guess I wonder why caller ID on your tv is so important. I read over and over again that the caller ID isn't working. OK, we know. I am not trying to be mean here. Most of you also have a cordless phone of some sort with a screen on it and it shows the caller ID. Most of you will have this sitting right next to you while you are watching whatever it is you watch. I don't understand why a person cannot just look down at the phone next to their hip or on the coffee table.
> 
> I agree with Brott that this is a low, Low, LOW priority and this should be the last thing anyone should be concerned about as so many people are having daily issues with this box in regards to doing basic functions of a DVR.
> 
> I could see why it would be important on your tv if you only have a corded telephone in your home.


Do you have kids? Well, we have an 11.5 year old daughter and we have 2 cordless phones and neither ever seems to be around when the phone rings. So it's convenient when it's on the tv and I can decide if the person calling is important enough to get up to try to locate either handset.

And FWIW, my called ID on the HR20 has worked probably 98% of the time since I got the box 5+ weeks ago including this release.


----------



## amapp

Everyone probably has seen this but it's new to me....

Watching live TV, press the menu button....usual list displays.
BUT....press list button to see recorded programs. Now press the MENU button and you'll see a different option list. I love the MARK & DELETE function to apply same action to all or many programs at the same time!


----------



## mtnagel

Earl, can you add this to the issues post in this thread.

Man the parental controls are screwy.

Gilmore Girls and Veronica Mars are set to record. GG would not be blocked based on my settings, but VM would. We're watching GG and at the very end, with about a minute left, the message to unblock comes up. It makes no sense as GG wasn't blocked. It would have made zero sense if I didn't know that VM was next and blocked, but it still makes no sense to pop it up at the end of GG just to watch the previews.

Some other issues with parental controls (I've posted these before, but I have no idea if anyone is listening).

- "blocked title" only shows up in My Playlist for stuff that is TV-MA, even though other stuff is blocked. This I actually don't mind since most stuff less than TV-MA is probably fine for a kid to see the title, but if they can't see the title, there would be no temptation either.

- Even for MA stuff that shows blocked title, if you have a group, when you hightlight the group, it shows the title in the heading at the top, but when you expand the group, and highlight one of the shows, then the heading changes to blocked title. 

At least it blocks everything it's supposed to when you play it, so that's the main thing.


----------



## uteotw

"Improvements
"Searching for Satellite" On-Screen-Display (OSD) is surpressed when it is occuring in the background."

I wish.

Got the update but still getting this message--at least now it goes away as soon as I change channels (no reboot) but STILL...

Also bad lip-sync issues. Not sure if it matters these were recorded (local HDs) pre-update or not, but it's driving me NUTS...

???


----------



## Tim Sly

Question: Does the HR20 reboot itself after each update? And if not, is it a good idea to red button reboot it?


----------



## hasan

Tim Sly said:


> Question: Does the HR20 reboot itself after each update? And if not, is it a good idea to red button reboot it?


Yes, and for some it helps to do an additional reboot...I have not found it necessary.


----------



## qubit

Sony 55XS955
HDMI connection
watching macy's parade and hit rewind, it was rewinding but the picture remained static. Once I hit play the picture changed and everything was fine.
oh and this was the mpg4 channel of nbc.


----------



## jheda

mtnagel said:


> Do you have kids? Well, we have an 11.5 year old daughter and we have 2 cordless phones and neither ever seems to be around when the phone rings. So it's convenient when it's on the tv and I can decide if the person calling is important enough to get up to try to locate either handset.
> 
> And FWIW, my called ID on the HR20 has worked probably 98% of the time since I got the box 5+ weeks ago including this release.


I would also enjoy caller id on my tv for this exact reason...my cordless is never on the base!!!!! I use this tense because it has never worked for me....im guessing because my hookup is wireless, or just bellsouth issue.

Specs:

15yo girl
12yo boy
10yo girl

15 yo


----------



## jheda

qubit said:


> Sony 55XS955
> HDMI connection
> watching macy's parade and hit rewind, it was rewinding but the picture remained static. Once I hit play the picture changed and everything was fine.
> oh and this was the mpg4 channel of nbc.


the absolute same thing happened to me here in weston, florida, im an hour behind parade and rewind malfunctioning...is it becuase we are "live" behind? shouldnt happen either way...


----------



## Milominderbinder2

amapp said:


> Everyone probably has seen this but it's new to me....
> 
> Watching live TV, press the menu button....usual list displays.
> BUT....press list button to see recorded programs. Now press the MENU button and you'll see a different option list. I love the MARK & DELETE function to apply same action to all or many programs at the same time!


This and dozens of others are in the Tips and Tricks link below.
- Craig


----------



## Tom Robertson

New data on the manual recurring recordings. After removing all the expected recordings from the todo list for the 6am daily manual, the HR20s added one back in very early this morning. 3 hours later, they were still recording! The scheduler (or tasker, doer, or recorder) module took the recurring, daily, M-F, 5:59am for 1hour 2mins. and converted it into a one-time, 5:59am for 25hour 2 min. 

Since it could have been my bad, I double checked the prioritizer entries, still show 1 hour 2 min, recurring... that I wanted. 

My guess--one module is setting a flag as a byte and one module is reading it as an int. (Or word/long mismatch.) 

That would also explain why some things don't get recorded, there are some days when both tuners are taken at sometime during the day and this happens to be the low man on the priority pole.

Oh, and getting rid of a messed up recording is not fun. On each machine setup for this recording, I deleted the recording from the todo list and it created a new one! I had to delete and quickly red-button reboot before it could reset. One unit managed to reboot and restart the recording again, so timing must be everything.

Hope this helps and Happy Thanksgiving,
Tom


----------



## Leftcoastdave

tibber said:


> While I would think that manual recordings would be the very simplest to write software for, the easiest to test, and the most rock solid feature on a DVR, somehow D* managed to make this very, very complex. When I started writing programs in HS (before dirt was discovered) I know I wrote programs more complex than this should be.
> 
> In earlier releases, I would see multiple entries in the todo list for a manual recording event (a particular day/timeslot for recurring manual recordings). On a daily recording, I'd see 5 entries for each event more than a few days out. And when the time came to record an event, it would record--and leave a few entries in the todo list until the next reboot.
> 
> Now, I see entries in the todo list for a short time after reboot, but then the cleanup routine removes them. And, as new guide data is sent for the period two weeks out, I see entries again in the todo list. My guess is that the cleanup routine will also remove them.
> 
> Yes, I do understand that the todo list will fluctuate as the guide populates. I also understand the need for a routine that reviews the guide data, compares it against the current prioritizer list and perhaps removes manuals that are lower priority.
> 
> But the simple act of matching a prioritizer manual recording against a todo list seems to be beyond the programmer assigned to the task. And apparently "too hard to reproduce and test". Component testing, code reviews, white box testing, black box testing, and alpha testing should have caught this set of issues in the first round of coding a year ago before this was shown as CES.
> 
> Not only do I vacillate on my feelings toward the HR20, but I also waver as to how I, as an IT director who has had QA and coding teams report to me, would handle the programmers and testers involved. At some level there is huge incompetence to let these kinds of defects pass. Management has failed to create an environment of quality. (Either too few programmers for the overall task and/or too little concern for QA testing.) And either the poor programmer is too green to write "hello, world" successfully, or given way too much to write in too short a time he/she don't have time to properly component test before releasing the code. (Both point back to management for not spotting the issue...)
> 
> Ok, I'll let everyone get back to their regularly scheduled progamming--if the HR20 can remember to record such...
> 
> I do wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving,
> Tom


Tom,

Not to take your post too far off topic, but there are two things I would like to add to your earlier remarks.

While I agree with many of your points regarding the implementation of basic functions like manual recording, I am not sure I agree with your assertions that these escapes are solely a result of incompetence among the programming and QA staffs.

I spent 32 years in the computer industry and much of it was in management of developers, programmers, testers, QA folks, and customer support for everything from PC's to mainframes.

You might well be correct about the competence level of the implementors, but in my experience, many times the defects that reach the customer are as much the fault of the engineer or programmer who wrote the system specification as the poor guy who had to implement and test the result.

The management folks who established and measured the criteria for this product to ship to end users are ultimately at fault here. This box is being beta tested by the user community and while I admire the zeal of the support staff in trying to get it right post ship, this product is just not ready for prime time.

Most industry outsiders don't care if the programmer, tester, or designer is at fault, they just want a reliable product at a reasonable price. DirecTV wil get there sooner or later, I just wish they hadn't taken us along on their journey.

And before we skewer the programmers and testers, we might want to understand the quality of the spec they are trying to implement.

And a Happy Thanksgiving to you too.


----------



## Tom Robertson

LeftCoastDave,

I apologize, as I must not have been clear. I meant to lay the entire blame on the product and software management above all else. As you state more clearly than I, they are responsible for the spec, ensuring sufficient coding resources, and obtaining QA resources. And most of all, the release criteria.

I also want to say that most of the progammers on the HR20 project must be competent. There are some modules of programming in the HR20 that are difficult, non-trivial, and I could not have done them in HS.

Thanks for reminding me,
Tom


----------



## bethg727

pappys said:


> I guess I wonder why caller ID on your tv is so important. I read over and over again that the caller ID isn't working. OK, we know. I am not trying to be mean here. Most of you also have a cordless phone of some sort with a screen on it and it shows the caller ID. Most of you will have this sitting right next to you while you are watching whatever it is you watch. I don't understand why a person cannot just look down at the phone next to their hip or on the coffee table.


Actually it is not important to me but... I thought the reason for this thread was to report issues. I know it has not worked for some in the past but it always worked for me until this last release. Thus something has changed and I wanted to report it.


----------



## ODiN91

Gmaxx said:


> My Hr20 picked up oxfa this morning and I'm sad to say that for the first time with this box, the guide is now painfully slow. I mean, hit page down, 1 mississippi, 2 mississippi, 3, page goes down. That's 2.5 seconds to make the guide page down! It is the same way when you use the arrow up or down. With all of the other software updates it was instantanious. The fact that this guide was so much faster than any of my three Dtivo units was the second biggest plus for me. (First plus being that it is HD.  ) Anyone else notice this?


I noticed the slowness too. Not just when scrolling in the guide, but seemingly in all the menus. The box seems to register the remote commands, but kind of "sticks" when arrowing down through items. I've had the update for a few days and it is still present.


----------



## hasan

bethg727 said:


> Actually it is not important to me but... I thought the reason for this thread was to report issues. I know it has not worked for some in the past but it always worked for me until this last release. Thus something has changed and I wanted to report it.


That's correct and it is important with each new release that you continue to report. I , personally, don't care about CID, as I view both CID and cell phones as inventions of the devil.

Nevertheless, it is a feature, it should work, and until it does, people should be encouraged to report it. I feel the same way about closed captioning (CC). I have no use for it currently, thank God, but it is critically important to some people. Since I can test it, I do so, with each new release and report what I find. If I could do so for CID, I would, but am not willing to bear the cost of turning it on from the phone company, when I have zero interest in having it in the first place.

Don't let anyone discourage you from reporting the CID issue, or any other issue. That is PRECISELY what these forums are for. The only question is the manner in which we report, not the actual content of the reports. As long as we are civil and cooperative, things are going well and we will get the maximum benefit out of the whole process.


----------



## ram4784

Earl Bonovich said:


> Good morning... Sorry though, I don't have any answers for you.
> 
> The prioritizer can take up to 4-5 hours to reflect "scheduled" values.
> If when you check later tonight, it is still not working. Please post.. .and I'll add it to the list.
> 
> As for caller-id.... That is a troublesome little bugger... as it cold be something physical (wire, port), or something with the service, or something in the code.... I know they are aware of people having issues with Caller-id... but I don't know of any specific path they have with regards to trying to correct it.
> 
> I had a problem for a little while, until I replaced my two port splitter, and one of the phone lines.... Since then, no problems.


*FOLLOW UP........*
Earl,
The "To Do" list shows the program I had manually set for recurring M-F for a December 6th recording. Only that one showing.  This is repeatable on my box. Did it 3 times, deleting after each instance.
FYI, the manual recording was for Ch 360, 7PM local, for 1 hour.


----------



## petergaryr

uteotw said:


> "Improvements
> "Searching for Satellite" On-Screen-Display (OSD) is surpressed when it is occuring in the background."
> 
> I wish.
> 
> Got the update but still getting this message--at least now it goes away as soon as I change channels (no reboot) but STILL...
> 
> Also bad lip-sync issues. Not sure if it matters these were recorded (local HDs) pre-update or not, but it's driving me NUTS...
> 
> ???


I had lip-synch issues using HDMI. I've switched to component and the issue has gone away.


----------



## Herdfan

Herdfan said:


> Same issue here. Only now my To Do list has 2 recordings listed for Tuesday and Wednesday of next week. It is like Friday and Monday don't exist in its world. But this is an improvement from earlier when none were in the To Do list.


Spoke too soon.

Between my post last night around midnight and now, the following has happened:

The Monday recording was added and then all 3 were *CANCELLED*!

The fact that this unit can't do a simple recurring Manual Recording is really unacceptable.


----------



## markf

Add a 'me too' to the screwed up manual recordings. As has been the case for several releases/weeks now, my M-F, 8-8:30pm recording of the Daily Show does not work. Nothing scheduled, nothing recorded.


----------



## jovac

Okay, since 0xFA downloaded I have been experiencing the following. On the MPEG2 HD channels, 70's-90's I periodically get the 771 error and the screen goes black. I can get all other channels, non-HD MPEG2, MPEG4 etc but cannot tune in any of the MPEG2 HD's. If I do a reset, when the system comes back up, the MPEG2 HD channels are missing entirely from the channel guide, all else is there. After some period of time the channles reapear. This has happened twice, once yesterday morning and once on today (Thursday) Up to this point I have seen relatively few problems. An occasional 771 and perhaps a few cancelled recordings. This is the only problem that I am aware of that has repeated.

I wasn't sure if anyone else has seen this and if there is workaround other than just waiting.

Thanks all,


----------



## Tom Robertson

Jovac,

Do you have the slimline dish (one long row of LNBs) or the at9 with the outboard arm of LNBs? I wonder if the outboard set of LNBs has slipped and therefore gone out alignment without affecting the rest of the feeds.

I suppose something could be blocking the switch from responding to the 22khz signal to select the other set of LNBs.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## jovac

tibber said:


> Jovac,
> 
> Do you have the slimline dish (one long row of LNBs) or the at9 with the outboard arm of LNBs? I wonder if the outboard set of LNBs has slipped and therefore gone out alignment without affecting the rest of the feeds.
> 
> I suppose something could be blocking the switch from responding to the 22khz signal to select the other set of LNBs.
> 
> Good luck,
> Tom


Thanks,

I have the AT9. It is odd because all will work fine, good signal strength etc then it just disapears. I think I'll remove the BBC's see if tha helps, if not perhaps wait until the next release to see if it is resolved then. If not, I'll have to start troubleshooting dish and multiswitch issues. What gives me some level of comfort that it is software related is that it just started after the last update so while it could be coincidental it seems more likely that the update intoduced the problem.

Thanks again,

Update: I just ran a signal test and I am only receiving signal from two sats, three are registering no signal at all. However, from my other DTIVOS I get strong signals on sats A, B & C so whatever is going on, it is HR20 specific and not a dish or multiswitch problem.


----------



## dconfer

Jovac,
I have this same exact same problem. Right down to the missiing guide data.
Came right after the update.


----------



## Capmeister

hasan said:


> Nevertheless, it is a feature, it should work, and until it does, people should be encouraged to report it. I feel the same way about closed captioning (CC). I have no use for it currently, thank God, but it is critically important to some people.


No law there needs to be a CID decoder in the box. There is one that says there needs to be a CC decoder.


----------



## 911medic

mtnagel said:


> Earl, can you add this to the issues post in this thread.
> 
> Man the parental controls are screwy.
> 
> Some other issues with parental controls (I've posted these before, but I have no idea if anyone is listening).
> 
> - "blocked title" only shows up in My Playlist for stuff that is TV-MA, even though other stuff is blocked. This I actually don't mind since most stuff less than TV-MA is probably fine for a kid to see the title, but if they can't see the title, there would be no temptation either.
> 
> - Even for MA stuff that shows blocked title, if you have a group, when you hightlight the group, it shows the title in the heading at the top, but when you expand the group, and highlight one of the shows, then the heading changes to blocked title.
> 
> At least it blocks everything it's supposed to when you play it, so that's the main thing.


I've noticed odd parental controls stuff, too. For instance, I have it set to block anything above PG for movies, and anything above TVPG for TV. It does prompt for the password to watch these items, but the way it decides to block titles in the guide or My Playlist is strange. It'll block shows with non-suggestive titles (it blocks the title of "Office Space"), but will show some with suggestive titles (some of the SkinaMax shows, such as "The Witches of Breastwick," etc.).

It doesn't seem to correlate blocking the titles with what the title is or what the rating is, as I have numerous rated R shows recorded, and their titles are not blocked. I don't know what logic it's using to block titles, but it's obviously not working properly, yet.


----------



## billikens20

Don't know if this is the right space of the HR20 forum but, since I have recieved this latest update (0xFA). None of my programs have recorded in both MPEG 2 and MPEG 4 including Thanksgiving's CSI and Grey's (Ms. is already yelling at me for that one.) It says it recorded the episode, but when I play it up from the List it asks me if I want to delete or not. This is the first ever major problem that I have ever had with the HR20. Anybody else have this problem with this update?


----------



## RGMChicago

I have the same problem which I never had before, 4 shows today recorded but nothing there, they need to fiqure this out fast. They seem to be going backwards instead of making sure they are making corrections on an already *bad experience*. I loved my Tivo box and I am thinking of changing back.:nono2:


----------



## jmkott

Found an interesting bug that I can repeat.

Recorded Grey's Anatomy from Mpeg4 Local tonight (MPLS, MN) from a series link. Got home in the middle of the program and rewound it to the beginning and started watching it.

Everything seems fine, except if I hit either the FF button twice or the 30 second slip button twice while the screen is black inbetween the program and commercial at the 58min mark of the program (its 1h10m), the HR20 reboots. I have repeated this three times. If I play through without pressing fast forward it is fine and doesn't reboot. If I wait until the commercial starts playing, it doesn't reboot.

It will reboot every time I hit FF or 30 sec slip when the screen is black between the program and commercial. Going back for a 4th shot, this time I verified rewind does not trigger a reboot, but hitting 30sec slip once a few seconds after the commercial started caused a reboot as well.

Anyone else able to reproduce this or have this happen? It doesn't seem to happen to me at any other commercial break, but I don't remember any of the others having as long of a black screen either.

Oddly, after the reboot, the program is still there and is complete and uncorrupted. If it matters, it was recording ER on the other tuner and it is now split across three plus files.


----------



## texasbrit

My HR20 has been fairly trouble free for sometime now, here is my first problem with 0xFA

HR20 is connected by component cables, no HDMI. Switched TV on at 9.58pm central. Great HD picture (Discovery HD), but HR20 would not respond to remote. Tried H20 remote also but this did not work either. Both remotes on IR. 
Record light was on on front of HR20, resolution indicated as 480p (strange) even though picture was clearly 1080i. Stayed that way thru 10.15pm (still showing record light) when I did red button reset.

HR20 came back on Discovery HD Theater, great HD picture as before but now resolution light on HR20 says 1080i. Remote now works OK. No record light.

Go to list but nothing listed for the 9 to 10pm timeslot. Go to history, shows Shark in 9-10pm time slot as "partial". No way to retrieve recorded program. Shark had been set to record via series link not by search.

Nothing was recorded or set to record in the 10-11 pm time slot even though record light had been on.


----------



## crabtrp

billikens20 said:


> Don't know if this is the right space of the HR20 forum but, since I have recieved this latest update (0xFA). None of my programs have recorded in both MPEG 2 and MPEG 4 including Thanksgiving's CSI and Grey's (Ms. is already yelling at me for that one.) It says it recorded the episode, but when I play it up from the List it asks me if I want to delete or not. This is the first ever major problem that I have ever had with the HR20. Anybody else have this problem with this update?


I have just tried to watch the Cowboys and it came up with the same exact message. I went quickly to Survivor and it had the sam damn thing. I have not had this problem with my HR20 before now. This problem is absolutely unacceptable, what is the point of a DVR which doesn't record what you schedule it to? DirecTV need to get this fixed and fixed now.


----------



## drjenk

Earl Bonovich said:


> 0xFA is built on top of 0xF6... so it is possible for what ever reason... it just wasn't tripping for you when you where testing it on 0xF6


I would sure hope the software devs are using a quality source code control system...no? This sure does smell like some sort of change stomping, somebody coding on top of someone elses fixes. I'd imagine there is a fair size team working on this code, so I'm sure there is one, but boy to have a problem that's fixed in one release crop up in a later release sure sounds like something is unorganized.


----------



## crabtrp

crabtrp said:


> I have just tried to watch the Cowboys and it came up with the same exact message. I went quickly to Survivor and it had the sam damn thing. I have not had this problem with my HR20 before now. This problem is absolutely unacceptable, what is the point of a DVR which doesn't record what you schedule it to? DirecTV need to get this fixed and fixed now.


I have now reset the machine to see if that helps. The recordings from today have completely disappeared. A DVR I was initially quite happy with is working its way backwards. I am seriously thinking of ripping my 2 out and putting back the HD TIVO's until DirecTV stop using us as guinea pigs and gets its crap straight.


----------



## litzdog911

crabtrp said:


> I have now reset the machine to see if that helps. The recordings from today have completely disappeared. A DVR I was initially quite happy with is working its way backwards. I am seriously thinking of ripping my 2 out and putting back the HD TIVO's until DirecTV stop using us as guinea pigs and gets its crap straight.


A reset will solve the problem, at least until it crops up again. It stung me last week, but has worked fine since then.


----------



## crabtrp

litzdog911 said:


> A reset will solve the problem, at least until it crops up again. It stung me last week, but has worked fine since then.


You mean a reset will solve the problem going forward? I assume my Cowboys game and Survivor have just gone into the wind?


----------



## ODiN91

Audio still seems to be dropping in this release. I recorded Shark (MPEG-4) and the audio went out for a few seconds about 5 seconds into playback.


----------



## MercurialIN

Something I noticed Thanksgiving morning, after getting version FA for fun I brought up an XM satellite channel and hit record just to see what would happen (I have been wanting to be able to record the music channels) and the record symbol popped up and the buffer turned from the green for live to orange as if it was indeed recording. But when I tried to play it back from my playlist, although the bar showed something had recorded nothing played back.

Also I tried pausing the XM satellite channel which you couldn't do before, and it paused but when you try to take it off pause it locks up the video and audio and so far the only way I've been able to get out of it is to hit either channel up or down. Then enter the channel number again. I am wondering if they are trying to get recording the XM satellite channels to work, like it does on the R 15 and this is the first step. I was really excited when it even let me set up a manual record for an XM satellite channel but again nothing recorded. 

I notice that the "Holiday XM channels" are having trouble too. They can't seem to get U-Pop on channel 824 changed over to "Holly" at least last time I checked, the banner goes back and forth from U-Pop to "Upcoming, Hollly". 
I wish they'd get that channel going as it normally plays the more contemporary Christmas music at least according to D*s web site description of Holly. Anyway I know this isn't a big deal compared with everything else that needs fixing on the HR 20 but still, at some point I'd like to be able to record the XM satellite channels. I like to hit record when a favorite song is played then I save it and build a personal play list. Pretty nice. Hope everyone's Thanksgiving went well.


----------



## mtnagel

911medic said:


> "The Witches of Breastwick,".


I guess it's a good thing I don't ever record movies like that  

Yeah, parental controls are weird. Although I can't complain because it does block shows like it's supposed to and my Directivos never blocked the titles in the guide or list.


----------



## mtnagel

Another bug is when trying to go back and forth between to things that are recording, sometimes it doesn't remember your location you left off on (sometimes it does). I thought I had it figured out, but then it doesn't seem to work all the time. Kind of annoying. I've started using bookmarks, but that's quite a few clicks just to get back to where you were.


----------



## dvrblogger

is it my imagination but the number of posts and complaints seems to have dropped signifciantly . Is it the holiday or people are more satisfied or are people tired of complaining ?


----------



## dvrblogger

drjenk said:


> I would sure hope the software devs are using a quality source code control system...no? This sure does smell like some sort of change stomping, somebody coding on top of someone elses fixes. I'd imagine there is a fair size team working on this code, so I'm sure there is one, but boy to have a problem that's fixed in one release crop up in a later release sure sounds like something is unorganized.


Problems croping up again are not that unusual when developers are under pressure. More likely a new fix broke something again rather than a fix was removed.


----------



## jamieh1

My HR20 seems to take alot longer now to change channels, it use to change in about 1 sec now seems to take 3-5 secs.

I have native off.


----------



## K3DUG

MercurialIN said:


> Something I noticed Thanksgiving morning, after getting version FA for fun I brought up an XM satellite channel and hit record just to see what would happen (I have been wanting to be able to record the music channels) and the record symbol popped up and the buffer turned from the green for live to orange as if it was indeed recording. But when I tried to play it back from my playlist, although the bar showed something had recorded nothing played back.
> 
> Also I tried pausing the XM satellite channel which you couldn't do before, and it paused but when you try to take it off pause it locks up the video and audio and so far the only way I've been able to get out of it is to hit either channel up or down. Then enter the channel number again. I am wondering if they are trying to get recording the XM satellite channels to work, like it does on the R 15 and this is the first step. I was really excited when it even let me set up a manual record for an XM satellite channel but again nothing recorded.
> 
> I notice that the "Holiday XM channels" are having trouble too. They can't seem to get U-Pop on channel 824 changed over to "Holly" at least last time I checked, the banner goes back and forth from U-Pop to "Upcoming, Hollly".
> I wish they'd get that channel going as it normally plays the more contemporary Christmas music at least according to D*s web site description of Holly. Anyway I know this isn't a big deal compared with everything else that needs fixing on the HR 20 but still, at some point I'd like to be able to record the XM satellite channels. I like to hit record when a favorite song is played then I save it and build a personal play list. Pretty nice. Hope everyone's Thanksgiving went well.


I have FA here and can't record or pause XM channels. No problems that I can tell.


----------



## K3DUG

dvrblogger said:


> is it my imagination but the number of posts and complaints seems to have dropped signifciantly . Is it the holiday or people are more satisfied or are people tired of complaining ?


Hopefully more people are getting their problems solved. It blows me away that some of us have virtually problem free sets and others are having so many problems. Sure would be an eye opened if neighbors living close and one had problems and the other not. Then they could swap units and see if the problem followed the unit or stayed with one house.

Doug


----------



## LameLefty

I know there's a separate thread for the Chiefs game on NFL HD (Channel 95), but this is the issue-reporting thread so here it goes: had the game recording tonight along with our usual Thursday night lineup of Survivor and CSI on our CBS MPEG4 local. We watched the Survivor behind live by about 45 minutes and then after we'd completed that we tried to watch the game. Selected it from the Playlist and got nothing but a black screen - couldn't FF or 30s Slip. Well, the screen said we could but the progress indicator never moved. We could exit the recording and go back to live TV on other channels, but even after we exited the recording we could not tune to 95 live until after deleting the recording-in-progress from 95, tuning to ANOTHER channel (to clear the Ch. 95 buffer) and then tuning back, missing all we'd recorded prior. Look's like BTMoore's "unwatchable" bug.


----------



## bobsloop

jovac said:


> Okay, since 0xFA downloaded I have been experiencing the following. On the MPEG2 HD channels, 70's-90's I periodically get the 771 error and the screen goes black. I can get all other channels, non-HD MPEG2, MPEG4 etc but cannot tune in any of the MPEG2 HD's. If I do a reset, when the system comes back up, the MPEG2 HD channels are missing entirely from the channel guide, all else is there. After some period of time the channles reapear. This has happened twice, once yesterday morning and once on today (Thursday) Up to this point I have seen relatively few problems. An occasional 771 and perhaps a few cancelled recordings. This is the only problem that I am aware of that has repeated.
> 
> I wasn't sure if anyone else has seen this and if there is workaround other than just waiting.
> 
> Thanks all,


I installed an AT9 dish yesterday and was able to get all non-HD channels and all local-HD channels (MPEG4) but none of the other HD channels. I was thinking that I was maybe just off on the tilt of the dish because I think that should be the only change I need to make for the HD channels that are not MPEG4. Could it be a problem with the HR-20 or is that wishful thinking so I don't have to go back on my roof? Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## hasan

jamielee said:


> My HR20 seems to take alot longer now to change channels, it use to change in about 1 sec now seems to take 3-5 secs.
> 
> I have native off.


Native off, 720p

Mine was just as fast as normal after the FA upgrade, but since the HD FB game on channel 95 last night, channel changing slowed down dramatically. In fact, when I first tried to change channels, I thought it was "hung" (and I've never had one before in the 9 weeks I've had the box). I waited about 7 or 8 seconds and the pix/audio were restored from a blank screen.

I just tried it this morning and it is taking between 2 and 3 seconds to restore pix and audio after hitting the "previous channel" button. Interestingly, changing from any other channel to MSNBC takes about 1 second....going to CNN or FOX from MSNBC takes 2 to 3 seconds. Changing back to MSNBC takes about 1.5 seconds.

Prior to last night's fb game, whenever I changed a channel, using up/down, direct number key or previous channel would always complete the channel change before the banner disappeared. Now there are many channels where the banner will disappear and I get a full black screen while the newly selected channel is queing up.

I've never done a red button reset on the box, but I think it's time for me to test it out and see if the channel changing speed comes back.

OK...did the reset, am waiting for the "Almost there" to clear....done, Now Step 1 of 2: Checking sat settings...this will take a few minutes (spinning blue leds)...momentary Black Screen, then Almost done...(spinning blue leds stopped)...Res leds are being strobed. Step 2 of 2: Receiving sat info...bar is progressing, paused at 82% for several seconds, now paused at 90% for a few seconds, paused at 97% for a few seconds, momentary Blank screen, Pix and Audio restored.

Now, let's try a channel change. Yep! Channel changing speed is back. Now I get the new pix and audio before the banner disappears EVERY time I change channels, which is how this box has performed from the beginning.

Something to do with the NFL Football game on ch 95 last night caused the box to slow down dramatically for channel changing....and the problem stayed through this morning until I did a reset. (my first and only reset with the HR20 in 9 weeks)

This is obviously a bug, but it's going to be hell to reproduce.


----------



## bobsloop

bobsloop said:


> I activated my HR20 last night and everything was great. I came home from work today and saw that it had been upgraded to 0xfa and the colors are all messed up. Yellows are off and skin tones are greenish. I hae tried to reboot the machine and my TV. My TV is fine with the DVD player and the HR20 was fine before the software update. Any ideas?


I just wanted to let anyone else who might be experiencing this problem know that I resolved it by changing from a component connection to an HDMI connection to my TV (Sony KDS-60A2000). The picture is now beautiful.


----------



## CharlesSchwab

dvrblogger said:


> is it my imagination but the number of posts and complaints seems to have dropped signifciantly . Is it the holiday or people are more satisfied or are people tired of complaining ?


They have moved to cable and now are on that forum.


----------



## LameLefty

CharlesSchwab said:


> They have moved to cable and now are on that forum.


Right.


----------



## Ronv

jamielee said:


> My HR20 seems to take alot longer now to change channels, it use to change in about 1 sec now seems to take 3-5 secs.
> 
> I have native off.


Same problem here, especially with the newly added HD locals..


----------



## Cobra

audio sync is way off, and I tried to record the broncos/chiefs game last night, the light was on, I manually recorded for 4 hours on channel 95, went to watch it this morning, press play on the game, the only thing that happens is a message comes up and asks if I want to keep it or delete it, it would never play, but shows 4 hours of recording:nono2: I use hdmi. Before I had no problems for recording, before this last update


----------



## hasan

Cobra said:


> audio sync is way off, and I tried to record the broncos/chiefs game last night, the light was on, I manually recorded for 4 hours on channel 95, went to watch it this morning, press play on the game, the only thing that happens is a message comes up and asks if I want to keep it or delete it, it would never play, but shows 4 hours of recording:nono2: I use hdmi. Before I had no problems for recording, before this last update


I recorded the game from the Guide and it worked fine. Audio sync was terrible, both on optical and hdmi (hdmi slightly better). Watching the game resulted in very slow channel switching after the game (first couple times I thought the box was hung). I checked it again this morning and it was taking 3 sec or more to change channels.

Red button reset solved the problem (the first one I've had to do in 9 weeks of using the HR20) Something on Ch 95 caused the problem...I'm not much a believer in coincidence.


----------



## loudog2

I asked this question in another thread. My last 2 recordings(Doom ch.70-ER ch.5) had audio drop-outs. They would not come back until I stopped and pressed play again. I had to do this a couple times each. It wasn't the jitter I get from my mpeg4 locals, it was no audio at all at one point. Then came back when I either paused or stopped it, then hit play again. Anyone else have this happen since the upgrade? I really haven't had any problems before, only audio jitter and an occasional recording freeze.


----------



## opelap

CharlesSchwab said:


> They have moved to cable and now are on that forum.


They could also like me just be tired of posting the same problem over and over again. I must say D* is making progress, but getting the guide to populate correctly would seem to be easy since they have done it on the R15 already.

But update after update, the sports channels and others consistently fail to keep the correct data. When it is there one second and then gone when you scroll past the channels and back, you know it is a software issue and not a guide data issue from the sattellite.

Probably minor when compared to the partials,unwatchables, cancelled, deleted, audio drops, and other problems people are having (and I have had these problems also.)

The hardest part is I do like the unit since it is the closest I can get to my old Ultimate TV. (Which the installers killed when the moved it to another room.):nono2:


----------



## purpledave

Unique problem that I haven't seen reported: I scheduled this to be recorded and returned home 4.5 hours after the game started and noticed the HR20 was still recording. Opened LIST and it showed the recording as the top item in the lineup of recorded shows.

When I tried to play, I got this message: "Press select on Buy Now to watch Broncos @ Chiefs for $4.99...." The box to the right of this message for me to select had RECORD or SHOWINGS. The box at the top right of the screen said: "Tune channel to order".

My remote was frozen and I couldn't get out of the above screen. :icon_cry: After a few moments I finally get the Channel down button to work, and everything is back to normal even without hitting the Red Button.

The LIST still shows the game, but of course nothing is recorded.

As a backup, my *Tivo* did record the game.... but the PQ was poor from time to time and the audio had dropouts.... so there were problems with the broadcast on Channel 95. By the way, I didn't have to pay D* $4.99 to get that recorded.

Dave


----------



## tstarn

hasan said:


> My previous HD receivers also showed frequent audio lag on ESPN-HD and neither of them were in house D* receivers. There are gigantic threads in avsforum about this issue, and it is not remotely unique to any particular receiver.
> 
> This is such a significant problem not only with sat receivers, but DVD players that amps are now beginning to have their own digital delay circuitry in them, and there are two major digital delay external boxes that are selling very well from 3rd parties.
> 
> It's a messy problem that has multiple sources:
> 
> D*
> HR20
> ESPN-HD
> etc
> 
> Don't put all your eggs in one basket...it's not going away and varies day to day and channel to channel. Some almost never have it...others, like ESPN-HD have it a LOT. The fact that Universal HD does not have it much and ESPN-HD has it a lot, pretty well takes that particular case out of the realm of the HR20.


Hasan, we discusssed this before. I purchased an Alchemy2 (www.lipfix.com). It may seem extreme (and expensive), but it works perfectly for both DD5.1 via toslink and digital coax (one input for each), so I use it with my HR20 (toslink) and my Sony upconverting DVD player (digital coax). I know it's a lot to invest, but not if you have persistent sync issues for whatever reason. I did, and now I don't. If the Alchemy is too expensive, there are other brands, mainly the Felston, which is less expensive than the Alchemy.


----------



## hasan

tstarn said:


> Hasan, we discusssed this before. I purchased an Alchemy2 (www.lipfix.com). It may seem extreme (and expensive), but it works perfectly for both DD5.1 via toslink and digital coax (one input for each), so I use it with my HR20 (toslink) and my Sony upconverting DVD player (digital coax). I know it's a lot to invest, but not if you have persistent sync issues for whatever reason. I did, and now I don't. If the Alchemy is too expensive, there are other brands, mainly the Felston, which is less expensive than the Alchemy.


Thanks info...yes, I was aware of the Felston...very popular in the avsforum groups.

Lots of them in use with the OPPO (971H), which I have, but it doesn't have big sync problems. The FB game last night on Ch95 was pretty awful in terms of sync, but since you don't see them talking much it was easy to ignore.

One of these days, I'll pick up a Felston, but it's gonna be a while.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I've been tracking this one for about a month:

-Live TV does not start buffering after a recording is finished, while watching something from the list. 

In other words, you're watching something from the list, and a program is recording on one or both tuners. The recording finishes, but you're still watching something from the list. 

Buffering of Live TV does not start back up until after I stop watching and go back to Live TV. I'm unable to rewind past the point where I stopped watching the recorded item. 

I've posted on this before and Earl is aware of it; I'm just posting it here to keep the issue alive and confirm that the problem is not solved in 0xFA.

EDIT: Confirmed this issue twice more by Sat. 11/25.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Ronv said:


> Same problem here, especially with the newly added HD locals..


It seems like channel changes are slower for me also.


----------



## rpl47

After countless lock-ups and missed recordings, all of which seemed to be getting worse w/the updates, I've decided to call D* to swap out my unit. Two hours on the horn with D* (maybe they should force an update w/ their CRS's:lol: ), I've got them to send me a "new" HR20. The funny thing is after being told the units are on back-order, I was told be someone else they "left some extra HR20's around for current customers with problems". I fear that these units are off the same poor production line as the ones we all have. I should be receiving my "new, but probably refurbished" unit today. Hope this helps, but I doubt it!


----------



## tstarn

hasan said:


> Thanks info...yes, I was aware of the Felston...very popular in the avsforum groups.
> 
> Lots of them in use with the OPPO (971H), which I have, but it doesn't have big sync problems. The FB game last night on Ch95 was pretty awful in terms of sync, but since you don't see them talking much it was easy to ignore.
> 
> One of these days, I'll pick up a Felston, but it's gonna be a while.


A little off topic, but my Felston mysteriously didn't work for some reason (sound only out of one channel), but the great guy who owns lipfix.com sent me the Alchemy at the same price! And when the Alchemy remote worked very poorly, the Alchemy guys (after a single email) sent me both a new remote and a unit (with a UPS label to send back the initial unit and remote). If only D* could respond like those two companies did (I know, it's apples to oranges).

And sorry to hear about your first reset. I saw it posted someplace else. It's like the old Win9x environment. A weekly reset may be a necessity until they figure it out (and will be be saying that well into 2007)?


----------



## tstarn

rpl47 said:


> After countless lock-ups and missed recordings, all of which seemed to be getting worse w/the updates, I've decided to call D* to swap out my unit. Two hours on the horn with D* (maybe they should force an update w/ their CRS's:lol: ), I've got them to send me a "new" HR20. The funny thing is after being told the units are on back-order, I was told be someone else they "left some extra HR20's around for current customers with problems". I fear that these units are off the same poor production line as the ones we all have. I should be receiving my "new, but probably refurbished" unit today. Hope this helps, but I doubt it!


Some earlier posts reported that their replacement HR20s still had programming from the previous owner, I swear. Someone joked that it's D* early ideas of video on demand.


----------



## mlyle

lamontcranston said:


> I've been tracking this one for about a month:
> 
> -Live TV does not start buffering after a recording is finished, while watching something from the list.
> 
> In other words, you're watching something from the list, and a program is recording on one or both tuners. The recording finishes, but you're still watching something from the list.


I have been thinking that this does work, but I am not sure:

What happens if I am watching a List show, and then it ends, I delete or I don't- then it goes back to the list, I hit "EXIT" once or twice-- and I go back to the live buffer. If I try and tune the channel or use the guide, I might not be going to the live channel, and then it starts the buffer over.

Now this only works if I am going to the live buffer of the channel that the box was tuned to. Further, I have noticed that I can rewind back into the recorded time. That is pretty cool.


----------



## 911medic

bobsloop said:


> I installed an AT9 dish yesterday and was able to get all non-HD channels and all local-HD channels (MPEG4) but none of the other HD channels. I was thinking that I was maybe just off on the tilt of the dish because I think that should be the only change I need to make for the HD channels that are not MPEG4. Could it be a problem with the HR-20 or is that wishful thinking so I don't have to go back on my roof? Is anyone else having this problem?


Maybe a stupid question, but do you subscribe to the HD package? If not, you'll only get the MPEG4 HD locals (and possibly TNTHD; I think that some have reported getting this channel regardless of HD package subscription).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

mlyle said:


> I have been thinking that this does work, but I am not sure:
> 
> What happens if I am watching a List show, and then it ends, I delete or I don't- then it goes back to the list, I hit "EXIT" once or twice-- and I go back to the live buffer. If I try and tune the channel or use the guide, I might not be going to the live channel, and then it starts the buffer over.
> 
> Now this only works if I am going to the live buffer of the channel that the box was tuned to. Further, I have noticed that I can rewind back into the recorded time. That is pretty cool.


I will try this and get back to you all.


----------



## jovac

bobsloop said:


> I installed an AT9 dish yesterday and was able to get all non-HD channels and all local-HD channels (MPEG4) but none of the other HD channels. I was thinking that I was maybe just off on the tilt of the dish because I think that should be the only change I need to make for the HD channels that are not MPEG4. Could it be a problem with the HR-20 or is that wishful thinking so I don't have to go back on my roof? Is anyone else having this problem?


Bobsloop,

This is now a frequently reacurring issue with me. Since the last update, I keep losing all my MPEG2 HD channels, (DSHD, HBOH, HDNET etc). The signal meter shows no signal on several sats (110,99, and most transponders on 119) but if I go to another box in my house, I am getting signal strength of 80's 90's on the sat in question. The only thing that seems to correct the problem for me is to unplug the HR20, wait 10 minutes then plug it back in. This gets me back in the game for some number of hours. I am hoping a near future update fixes this. Never saw 771 error prior to 0xFA.

So I guess I would try restarting the box before climbing up on the roof. Also, check your sat signals, if they show no signal on the HR20 but you see signal on another box, probably a HR20 thing.

Good luck


----------



## Igor

bobsloop said:


> I installed an AT9 dish yesterday and was able to get all non-HD channels and all local-HD channels (MPEG4) but none of the other HD channels. I was thinking that I was maybe just off on the tilt of the dish because I think that should be the only change I need to make for the HD channels that are not MPEG4. Could it be a problem with the HR-20 or is that wishful thinking so I don't have to go back on my roof? Is anyone else having this problem?


You can tune to channels 490, 491, 492, 493, 494. They seem to be test channels for different satellites. Another approach is to verify the signal levels.


----------



## philconners

The LEDs on the front of my unit are not working properly now. When recording, the recording light is not lighting up. Also, I have Native set on my display settings, and the Blue LED light is always at the 1080 prompt, no matter what signal is coming in. The box itself is displaying the right mode (480i crop for example). Not a big deal, but it is a problem that is new.


----------



## btmoore

Earl Bonovich said:


> Btmoore.... let your system sit and do it's work.
> 
> All the "canceled" entries in your history are from the reboots...
> When the unit restarts, it cancels any show in your todo list, that it can not match up to guide data. And since the guide data is empty right when it restarts, just about everything goes into history as canceled...
> 
> Let the unit complete all of it's normal processing, and check it in the morning while the Turkey is cooking... if after 24 hours, everything doesn't see to be in order.... we can go from there.





btmoore said:


> I'll give it the time to rebuild the guide, ...


As of today, nothing has changed, the Virgina @ Purdue game is still showing canceled and is my manual recording for every Sunday.

After my post Calebrot wrote:



Calebrot said:


> If they are future recordings they will remain in the guide as being canceled until they are actually recorded.
> 
> But they should be in the To-Do list within the 24 hours.


I have no idea if this is correct but I won't know until 7PM tonight to see if the manual record is added back to the To Do list and Wed to see if the Purdue game is put on the to do list and removed from future history as canceled. IMO if Calbrot is correct that is one screwy process where they HR20 first schedules a recording then cancels the recording just so it can reschedule it 24 hours before recording it. Looks very confusing to me, why not just schedule the recording once, vs adding, removing and then adding again.


----------



## rsonnens

jamielee said:


> My HR20 seems to take alot longer now to change channels, it use to change in about 1 sec now seems to take 3-5 secs.
> 
> I have native off.


I think that is a true statement for me as well when I connect to the component output and specifiy that my set can handle multiple resolutions...this was true with native on or off. However if you only select the native resolution that your set best supports (with native off I think you should be doing this anyway) things will be much faster. I sometimes saw the set switching resolutions multiple times until it got the best resolution!

When I switched to use the HDMI output, in native mode, it got faster. It always directly switched to the correct resolution.


----------



## hasan

tstarn said:


> A little off topic, but my Felston mysteriously didn't work for some reason (sound only out of one channel), but the great guy who owns lipfix.com sent me the Alchemy at the same price! And when the Alchemy remote worked very poorly, the Alchemy guys (after a single email) sent me both a new remote and a unit (with a UPS label to send back the initial unit and remote). If only D* could respond like those two companies did (I know, it's apples to oranges).
> 
> And sorry to hear about your first reset. I saw it posted someplace else. It's like the old Win9x environment. A weekly reset may be a necessity until they figure it out (and will be be saying that well into 2007)?


No biggie on the reset, why should everyone else have all the fun :lol:

I've had a similar view (computer o/s) of this box since day 1. I only had two advantages: first, I knew what I was getting into; second, I've been VERY fortunate.

I still want OTA so badly my teeth hurt. Originally I had been of the opinion that OTA would get here before HD-Locals...now I'm not so sure...and while I should be happy about either showing up, based on others' experience with MPEG4/HD-Locals....well...you know the drill.


----------



## Calebrot

btmoore said:


> I have no idea if this is correct but I won't know until 7PM tonight to see if the manual record is added back to the To Do list and Wed to see if the Purdue game is put on the to do list and removed from future history as canceled. IMO if Calbrot is correct that is one screwy process where they HR20 first schedules a recording then cancels the recording just so it can reschedule it 24 hours before recording it. Looks very confusing to me, why not just schedule the recording once, vs adding, removing and then adding again.


It is not the unit that is scheduling and canceling recordings. What happens is that when you do a reset all future shows in your To-Do list are canceled because when the reset is finished the guide data takes time to re-populate, so because it is not in your guide data when the unit resets it cancels it and will add it back when the guide data gets refreshed, but it will remain in your history as being canceled until the actual recording takes place.


----------



## dthoman

rsonnens said:


> I think that is a true statement for me as well when I connect to the component output and specifiy that my set can handle multiple resolutions...this was true with native on or off. However if you only select the native resolution that your set best supports (with native off I think you should be doing this anyway) things will be much faster. I sometimes saw the set switching resolutions multiple times until it got the best resolution!
> 
> When I switched to use the HDMI output, in native mode, it got faster. It always directly switched to the correct resolution.


For me, I changed no settings between sw updates and I used to be able to change channels relativly quickly. I now takes about 5 seconds to change.

I also have Native resolution off. No amount of changing of settings is going to matter to me. It was working fine before the sw update and no it doesn't.

This has been the worst update yet. I now have issues everyone has been complaining about. The two main ones is going into the playlist and trying to watch something. It will ask me if I want to keep or delete without watching and I have the blank screen when I try to watch something. When this happens I have to ff a little bit then I rr to get to the beginning.


----------



## hasan

dthoman said:


> For me, I changed no settings between sw updates and I used to be able to change channels relativly quickly. I now takes about 5 seconds to change.
> 
> I also have Native resolution off. No amount of changing of settings is going to matter to me. It was working fine before the sw update and no it doesn't.
> 
> This has been the worst update yet. I now have issues everyone has been complaining about. The two main ones is going into the playlist and trying to watch something. It will ask me if I want to keep or delete without watching and I have the blank screen when I try to watch something. When this happens I have to ff a little bit then I rr to get to the beginning.


Have you tried a red button reset? After the fb game on ch 95 last night, I experienced an obvious (and annoying) slowdown in channel changes. I did a red button reset, and now things are back to normal speed.


----------



## Lshields

giden said:


> Here's one for the group: I have "The Daily Show w/ Jon Stewart" and "The Cobert Report" set to record FIRST run only. In my TODO list, ALL shows are set to record. Both shows repeat several times during the day. I'm certain I've set the Scheduler correctly. These two shows are the only ones that record BOTH first runs and repeats. Annoying, but not a show stopper for me.


I have this same issue when recording "The Tonight Show". I added it to my series link thinking the unit would be intelligent enough to only record the show in the timeslot I selected from the guide. Instead it records it whenever it comes on (other timeslots). Then I tried to schedule it as a manual reoccurring recording. As someone else posted, this is not working correctly either. If I look in my "To Do" list it has none scheduled.

In my opinion there should be a new option added to the series link record screen that asks whether you want to record the program only on the chosen channel and timeslot or record it on any channel, or time that it's scheduled to air on.

Another nice addition would be the ability to better manage manual recordings and assign a program name to the "To Do" list event rather than just showing "Manual: Mon - Fri" etc. In addition it would be nice if then an icon would appear in the guide to indicate the channel & timeslot to be manually recorded.


----------



## jgcox00

I recorded ER and and couple programs this morning off of UHD. They show up in the list with no problem. If I select one to playback... I get the message to keep or to delete like the program has reached the end. It shows the proper recording length... I could not watch them. I pushed the reset button... still seems unusable. For some reason, standard definition programming seems unaffected.


----------



## LameLefty

Okay we had our first true borked recordings today - two episodes of CSI recorded off Spike and an episode of a sitcom recorded from an MPEG2 local. Both were black-screen unwatchables - as soon as we tried to play them we got the keep/delete dialog . Bummer - nearly five weeks and the first serious flubs.

Okay - update: 7 additional HD recordings made today all unwatchable: The Great Escape, The Wright Brothers First in Flight, and five episodes of X Files off TNTHD bring up the keep/delete dialog when attempting playback. Thinking back now, everything we've tried to record since the failed channel 95 NFL HD recording last night has also failed. Prior to that event, EVERYTHING has recorded correctly for 5 weeks. Coincidence?


----------



## skierbri10

I have 10 record failures and 5 lockups since yesterday. Not a happy camper.


----------



## btmoore

LameLefty said:


> Okay we had our first true borked recordings today - two episodes of CSI recorded off Spike and an episode of a sitcom recorded from an MPEG2 local. Both were black-screen unwatchables - as soon as we tried to play them we got the keep/delete dialog . Bummer - nearly five weeks and the first serious flubs.
> 
> Okay - update: 7 additional HD recordings made today all unwatchable: The Great Escape, The Wright Brothers First in Flight, and five episodes of X Files off TNTHD bring up the keep/delete dialog when attempting playback. Thinking back now, everything we've tried to record since the failed channel 95 NFL HD recording last night has also failed. Prior to that event, EVERYTHING has recorded correctly for 5 weeks. Coincidence?


Whats funny is, I have had no unwatchables or partials under this release, and thought perhaps they fixed that problem.


----------



## jmferraiolo

Count me among those that noticed abnormally slow channel changes in this release. They seem to happen most often from going between regular channels and pay channels like HBO. My unit's Native is set to OFF fwiw.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I've been rather vocal lately about several less than happy experiences we've had with the HR20 and feel I need to balance that out with some of the better experiences since 0xFA has come out.

This past week, all Series links and one-time recordings have worked! No lockups. (I never did have unwatchable, so I can't talk about that.)

We managed to watch all of our normal shows this week and the slip and FF worked great! No breakups, pixelizations, or other crap whilst speeding thru commercials. 

I also like the PIG/L and the ability to set recording defaults.

For D* diagnosis we've recorded all the first run CSIs, Shark, Keith Olbermann, Firefly on UHD, and Queens Supreme. Previously Monday night would lockup everytime with CSI Miami off chan 81 and Daily Show.

Hope this helps,
Tom


----------



## runopenloop

I think I've seen this reported before, but wanted to document it as happening for me on FA (as well as the previous release). In both cases, I set up a college football game to record with the stop time 1 hr later. Both times the recording was 3 hours 42 minutes long instead of 4 hours long. I guess next week I'll try 1.5 or 2 hous padding to see if it nets > 42 minutes.


----------



## Wildcat_1

I've posted on the other threads but thought I should post as well for documentation. I have seen the following since FA:

1) Multiple lockups within quick succession (box will last 2-3 hours before needing a reset)

2) Remote connectivity (although I know not directly affected) gets lost more frequently resulting in reset

3) Full reset seemingly not clearing everything as it leaves items in the list even when you select RESET EVERYTHING from the menu

That's it for now


----------



## pappys

Ok, I apologize for my rant. I wasn't being fair to this forum. I am sorry. I know some people really want/need this function on the DVR.

FWIW, I think the channel changes have gotten a tad bit better on my end, with Native ON.



pappys said:


> I guess I wonder why caller ID on your tv is so important. I read over and over again that the caller ID isn't working. OK, we know. I am not trying to be mean here. Most of you also have a cordless phone of some sort with a screen on it and it shows the caller ID. Most of you will have this sitting right next to you while you are watching whatever it is you watch. I don't understand why a person cannot just look down at the phone next to their hip or on the coffee table.
> 
> I agree with Brott that this is a low, Low, LOW priority and this should be the last thing anyone should be concerned about as so many people are having daily issues with this box in regards to doing basic functions of a DVR.
> 
> I could see why it would be important on your tv if you only have a corded telephone in your home.


----------



## AirShark

Chiming in with my first unresponsive HR20 this morning when trying to turn it on during this software release. Reset fixed the issue.


----------



## Nateveli

This Thanksgiving I want to thank Earl for all the work he does for us. I love to check if I got a new update and then reading his post to see the new goodies.

I also wanted to say something positive since these forums are usually negative and about what is not working. My HR20 is working perfectly right now and I have absolutely no complaints (besides the dual buffer).


----------



## gr8reb8

Our locals in West Michigan were enabled this week, about the same time 0xFA was released. I have had complete lockups every day since. This is on the HR20 that I have tuned to a local Mpeg4 channel occasionally. I have not recorded anything from the local channels. I have a second HR20 that is primarily used for the kids. It is almost exclusively tuned to SD kids channels. It has not been tuned to a local channel once yet. It also received 0xFA at the same time as my other HR20. This HR20 has not had any lockups. (and I mean any from day one, about two months ago).


----------



## LameLefty

btmoore said:


> Whats funny is, I have had no unwatchables or partials under this release, and thought perhaps they fixed that problem.


Did you record/watch the Chiefs/Broncos game Thursday night on Ch. 95? None of the ten recordings we tried after that failed recording were viewable. We deleted most of them all and did a red-button reset, after which NUMB3RS recorded correctly again, as did the four or five shows recorded overnight from our various Series Links.

Interestingly, we kept one of the X-Files episodes we'd recorded from TNT HD to see if it would be playable after the reset. However, it was deleted from the Playlist when the system came back up. My guess is that it was a corrupt recording, recognized as such by the system after the reset and cleaned out automatically as a result.

My overall conclusion is that the Chiefs/Broncos stream on Ch.95 seems to have been a poison pill for my box. ALL my recordings for five weeks have been playable (including a dozen or so made after 0xFA was installed), and NONE were playable after I tried to record that game until a reset. All are playable again since the reset last night.


----------



## Tim Sly

tibber said:


> I've been rather vocal lately about several less than happy experiences we've had with the HR20 and feel I need to balance that out with some of the better experiences since 0xFA has come out.
> 
> This past week, all Series links and one-time recordings have worked! No lockups. (I never did have unwatchable, so I can't talk about that.)
> 
> We managed to watch all of our normal shows this week and the slip and FF worked great! No breakups, pixelizations, or other crap whilst speeding thru commercials.
> 
> I also like the PIG/L and the ability to set recording defaults.
> 
> For D* diagnosis we've recorded all the first run CSIs, Shark, Keith Olbermann, Firefly on UHD, and Queens Supreme. Previously Monday night would lockup everytime with CSI Miami off chan 81 and Daily Show.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Tom


Yes, I think we should report on good experiences too. We feel for those who are having significant issues still. I have really enjoyed this receiver! The picture is outstanding. Love the menus, the space meter, the new fast 30 second slip and the FF x4! I've only had a couple lockups during the early updates. I've never missed a recording or had a bad recording. The only issue I've seen is that I get very quick audio drops (1 second) on ESPNHD and NBC mpeg4. Over all, this is a nice unit. I think the menu speed has gotten even faster with the FA update. :grin:


----------



## Tyrod

Knock on wood, mine has been fairly stable with FA as well.


----------



## Azeke

I have also experienced multiple lockups (resets), significant picture pixelation, and error code 771 (although with less frequency) since the FA upgrade. I find this amazing that some of us experience progression while others have regression with these updates. 

I again await patiently for the next upgrade to provide a more stable box.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## FredMig

I noticed two usability issues while reviewing my To Do List:

1) There were 7 instances of "Roy Orbison & Friends" on the To Do List, due to an Autorecord of the Keyword "Springsteen". TiVo would only have scheduled 1 instance of this show. Is this a bug or was the logic to not record the same episode multiple times not included in the programming? Is there a fix coming?

2) I have a logjam at 8:00 on Wednesday nights with "Day Break", "Medium", and "Inside the NFL" (conficts compounded by padding, which I plan to remove). I noticed that "Day Break" was listed as "Won't Record" in History. I don't recall ever receiving a warning that it was in conflict and wouldn't record. I just happened to notice it. I moved "Day Break" up in the prioritizer, and then "Medium" was cancelled without warning. This sure is cumbersome compared to TiVo. D* can one-up TiVo by creating logic that would search for an alternate time of an episode in conflict and automatically scheduling it to record. In my example, the DVR could have located another instance of "Inside the NFL" so all 3 episodes in conflict could be recorded without human intervention. Is this possible??


----------



## compac

got this for 1st time 2 steps fws and 1 step back...771 Searching for Signal error!

and chan 95 probls too



Earl Bonovich said:


> 0xFA is built on top of 0xF6... so it is possible for what ever reason... it just wasn't tripping for you when you where testing it on 0xF6


----------



## FredMig

FredMig said:


> I noticed two usability issues while reviewing my To Do List:
> 
> 1) There were 7 instances of "Roy Orbison & Friends" on the To Do List, due to an Autorecord of the Keyword "Springsteen". TiVo would only have scheduled 1 instance of this show. Is this a bug or was the logic to not record the same episode multiple times not included in the programming? Is there a fix coming?
> 
> 2) I have a logjam at 8:00 on Wednesday nights with "Day Break", "Medium", and "Inside the NFL" (conficts compounded by padding, which I plan to remove). I noticed that "Day Break" was listed as "Won't Record" in History. I don't recall ever receiving a warning that it was in conflict and wouldn't record. I just happened to notice it. I moved "Day Break" up in the prioritizer, and then "Medium" was cancelled without warning. This sure is cumbersome compared to TiVo. D* can one-up TiVo by creating logic that would search for an alternate time of an episode in conflict and automatically scheduling it to record. In my example, the DVR could have located another instance of "Inside the NFL" so all 3 episodes in conflict could be recorded without human intervention. Is this possible??


Just realized that the 11/22 Day Break was not recorded. This would not have happened with TiVo. My wife is not going to be happy. Oh, well at least I got to watch Inside the NFL!!:lol:


----------



## JLucPicard

FredMig said:


> 2) I have a logjam at 8:00 on Wednesday nights with "Day Break", "Medium", and "Inside the NFL" (conficts compounded by padding, which I plan to remove). I noticed that "Day Break" was listed as "Won't Record" in History. I don't recall ever receiving a warning that it was in conflict and wouldn't record. I just happened to notice it. I moved "Day Break" up in the prioritizer, and then "Medium" was cancelled without warning. This sure is cumbersome compared to TiVo. D* can one-up TiVo by creating logic that would search for an alternate time of an episode in conflict and automatically scheduling it to record. In my example, the DVR could have located another instance of "Inside the NFL" so all 3 episodes in conflict could be recorded without human intervention. Is this possible??


Where does your "Inside the NFL" place in your priority list compared to "Medium" and "Day Break"? I didn't see that mentioned in your post. For me, I would have ItNFL listed last and I would think that would take care of the other two recording at their correct time and ItNFL recording an alternate time slot?


----------



## mooniac

So as I've posted before until oxE3, my HDMI worked great. Since then, I've had no HDMI output from the HR-20. Now, for the last 2 days, I'm starting to lose output from component as well. Last night I had about 20 1-2 second component outages. It does always come back though. This happens both on live TV as well as recorded playback.

Since I've had basically no real problems with either of my HR-20s since they've been installed, I'm starting to wonder if this unit has a HW problem. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## FredMig

JLucPicard said:


> Where does your "Inside the NFL" place in your priority list compared to "Medium" and "Day Break"? I didn't see that mentioned in your post. For me, I would have ItNFL listed last and I would think that would take care of the other two recording at their correct time and ItNFL recording an alternate time slot?


I had "Inside the NFL" higher priority than the other two "wife" shows!:grin:

I'll move "Inside" down in priority and see what happens..............Thanks for the idea!


----------



## devellis

Has anyone else seen this? While watching Numb3rs "almost live" (perhaps 5 sec behind the live feed after a brief pause), at one point during the show, the usually yellow "record" light came on, only it was red. It was on for about a second, went off, flickered briefly again, and then stayed off. there was no scheduled recording and no recoding activity seems to have taken place. I've NEVER seen that light glow red before. My wife was there and confirmed it, so I'm not just imagining this.

It didn't have any ill effects that I've been able to determine, just very strange behavior. Any ideas?


----------



## Calebrot

devellis said:


> Has anyone else seen this? While watching Numb3rs "almost live" (perhaps 5 sec behind the live feed after a brief pause), at one point during the show, the usually yellow "record" light came on, only it was red. It was on for about a second, went off, flickered briefly again, and then stayed off. there was no scheduled recording and no recoding activity seems to have taken place. I've NEVER seen that light glow red before. My wife was there and confirmed it, so I'm not just imagining this.
> 
> It didn't have any ill effects that I've been able to determine, just very strange behavior. Any ideas?


I've read some reports that the red light is an indicator that the unit is overheating, but Earl has said that it is nothing other than an error in the programming. I had it happen the first week I had the unit, two months ago, but not once since.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Calebrot said:


> I've read some reports that the red light is an indicator that the unit is overheating, but Earl has said that it is nothing other than an error in the programming. I had it happen the first week I had the unit, two months ago, but not once since.


The red light does not signify anything.
If you think it is overheating... (and that red light turns on), check the temperature in System Info


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I recorded Grey's Anatomy off MPEG-4 local KABC-DT Los Angeles. 

It recorded properly, with one notable audio drop. 

However, while I don't have any padding set for the series link, the cruise control bar said 1:10. In fact, however, the recording stopped at 1:01 (which I think is normal) and proceeded into a black screen and trick play was unresponsive. After roughly 5 seconds the unit reset itself and has not been a problem since. 

I don't know if it is worth noting that I was recording 1 program from an SD channel (I think it was HGTV) at the time I was watching Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Capmeister

Was watching Discovery-HD this morning about the sinking of the Bismark and such, and CC was having a lot of garbling issues. It was fine on my HR10.

Here are pictures:


----------



## LameLefty

Capmeister said:


> Was watching Discovery-HD this morning about the sinking of the Bismark and such, and CC was having a lot of garbling issues. It was fine on my HR10.
> 
> Here are pictures:


That program was one of the last three or four viewable recordings I made before the Chiefs-Broncos on ch. 95 fracked up my box. My recording of that program was perfect - I kept it to watch again later.


----------



## FredMig

FredMig said:


> I had "Inside the NFL" higher priority than the other two "wife" shows!:grin:
> 
> I'll move "Inside" down in priority and see what happens..............Thanks for the idea!


O.K. - Tried it - Looks like it eliminated NFL instead of scheduling the next available instance.


----------



## Calebrot

lamontcranston said:


> I recorded Grey's Anatomy off MPEG-4 local KABC-DT Los Angeles.
> 
> It recorded properly, with one notable audio drop.
> 
> However, while I don't have any padding set for the series link, the cruise control bar said 1:10. In fact, however, the recording stopped at 1:01 (which I think is normal) and proceeded into a black screen and trick play was unresponsive. After roughly 5 seconds the unit reset itself and has not been a problem since.
> 
> I don't know if it is worth noting that I was recording 1 program from an SD channel (I think it was HGTV) at the time I was watching Grey's Anatomy.


I've noticed that for most of the network TV stations that run shows that run over the hour that DTV automatically pads those shows in their guide, like your Grey Anatomy analogy, however Grey's was on for 70 minutes this past Thursday, so if your recording stopped at 61 minutes 1:01, then you missed the end.


----------



## pcbosis

I have been having no problems with the HDMI port until this morning when I turned on the tv and directv. Component works but I need the HDMI to work (paid over $130 for the cable). I called DTV and they had me reset the HD box and I lost all of my recordings (thanks DTV) and it still has the same problem. When I reset the DTV box I get a washed out picture on my tv telling me that the DTV box is receiving data from the sat but after getting the data is complete I just get a blue screen of death on my Vizio. Good work DTV you fix something and then screw up other things. I wish there was a way that you could turn off or on the updating process (other than disconnecting the cable from the dish). 
I bought the Vizio a couple of months ago from Sams club.


----------



## Calebrot

pcbosis said:


> Component works but I need the HDMI to work (paid over $130 for the cable).


You must of got sucked into Circuit City's HDMI cable. I bought my HDMI cables from a recommendation from someone on this site, monoprice.com, and paid $18 for them.


----------



## btmoore

LameLefty said:


> Did you record/watch the Chiefs/Broncos game Thursday night on Ch. 95? ...
> .


Nope.


----------



## 325xia

Calebrot said:


> You must of got sucked into Circuit City's HDMI cable. I bought my HDMI cables from a recommendation from someone on this site, monoprice.com, and paid $18 for them.


Or, Free from the DirecTV installer, in my case.


----------



## Ed Campbell

325xia said:


> Or, Free from the DirecTV installer, in my case.


In my case, one of the three complete sets of cables, remotes, etc., I received with each replacement HR10.


----------



## machavez00

pcbosis said:


> I have been having no problems with the HDMI port until this morning when I turned on the tv and directv. Component works but I need the HDMI to work (paid over $130 for the cable). I called DTV and they had me reset the HD box and I lost all of my recordings (thanks DTV) and it still has the same problem. When I reset the DTV box I get a washed out picture on my tv telling me that the DTV box is receiving data from the sat but after getting the data is complete I just get a blue screen of death on my Vizio. Good work DTV you fix something and then screw up other things. I wish there was a way that you could turn off or on the updating process (other than disconnecting the cable from the dish).
> I bought the Vizio a couple of months ago from Sams club.


My set did not work with HDMI cable until I discovered it did not support 480i. I set it component, turned off 480i and all is well.
I bought mine at Fry's for $18, link depot brand, gold plated and shielded.


----------



## pcbosis

pcbosis said:


> I have been having no problems with the HDMI port until this morning when I turned on the tv and directv. Component works but I need the HDMI to work (paid over $130 for the cable). I called DTV and they had me reset the HD box and I lost all of my recordings (thanks DTV) and it still has the same problem. When I reset the DTV box I get a washed out picture on my tv telling me that the DTV box is receiving data from the sat but after getting the data is complete I just get a blue screen of death on my Vizio. Good work DTV you fix something and then screw up other things. I wish there was a way that you could turn off or on the updating process (other than disconnecting the cable from the dish).
> I bought the Vizio a couple of months ago from Sams club.


The HDMI cable I have is 20ft and I did pay less than the 130 but I had to go out and purchase a 20ft component cable to be able to view the HD on the set now while I wait for DTV to send me out a referbished replacement in 3 days. Told DTV to check out this site for issues because it seems that they don't have much knowledge about their own boxes. The supervisor that I talked to said that in the future (did not know how long) that the usb ports will be turned on and he said it will allow you to transfer from one DTV recorder to another via the usb port. I told him that this might be possible but also might short out the usb port by hooking up 2 devices to one another.


----------



## Babula

Channel Change now takes 3 to 5 seconds. Please put it back where it was in last update? 1 to 2 seconds.


----------



## knoxbh

Babula said:


> Channel Change now takes 3 to 5 seconds. Please put it back where it was in last update? 1 to 2 seconds.


I agree - now getting a grey (and sometimes black) screen for about 5 seconds when changing channels. Used to be less than 2 seconds. No more updates, please. Instead of improving things, it seems to correct some problems but then causes more.


----------



## Calebrot

325xia said:


> Or, Free from the DirecTV installer, in my case.


Really??? I called DTV before I bought my HDMI cable and asked if they supply it and I was told no they only supply component cables, that they used to supply the HDMI with the HR10 but would not supply it with the HR20. It even states in the manual that HDMI would need to be customer purchased. Just goes to show you that one hand doesn't know what the other hand is doing at DTV.


----------



## Calebrot

knoxbh said:


> I agree - now getting a grey (and sometimes black) screen for about 5 seconds when changing channels. Used to be less than 2 seconds. No more updates, please. Instead of improving things, it seems to correct some problems but then causes more.


Have you tried turning native off? I have mine off and left it off and channel changing is just as fast as on my R-15.


----------



## hasan

knoxbh said:


> I agree - now getting a grey (and sometimes black) screen for about 5 seconds when changing channels. Used to be less than 2 seconds. No more updates, please. Instead of improving things, it seems to correct some problems but then causes more.


Try a red button reset. I was having the same problem after watching/recording Ch 95 on Thurs evening (NFL)...after doing the reset my speed returned to normal. This is the first reset I've had to do since getting the box 9 weeks ago.


----------



## litzdog911

Calebrot said:


> Really??? I called DTV before I bought my HDMI cable and asked if they supply it and I was told no they only supply component cables, that they used to supply the HDMI with the HR10 but would not supply it with the HR20. It even states in the manual that HDMI would need to be customer purchased. Just goes to show you that one hand doesn't know what the other hand is doing at DTV.


According to the HR20 and AT9 dish training videos, the installers are supposed to provide an HDMI cable if your equipment supports one.


----------



## Calebrot

litzdog911 said:


> According to the HR20 and AT9 dish training videos, the installers are supposed to provide an HDMI cable if your equipment supports one.


See what I mean about one hand not knowing what the other is doing. I don't have access to the training videos you mentioned but on page 68 of the manual right at the end of the section "Best (HD Video....)" it states "Note: HDMI cable is not included with the HD receiver". No wonder people are so pissed at DTV, one says one thing and anoher says another thing. They really need some quality control over there.


----------



## john18

Well, I had to do another red reset due to a lockup. I was recording two shows and selected another pre-recorded show to view and the HR20 locked as I selected that show.

I sent D* Tech Support a polite e-mail


----------



## mgcsooner

Audio on MPEG4-WFAA Cha 8-DFW Local during the Notre Dame/Cal game--occasional snapping/popping sound==when it happens for periods of 20-40 seconds, something like 4-8 snaps per second.


----------



## jfr0317

Same thing happened at my daughter's house in Austin via Time Warner Cable - may be a network issue.


----------



## MrCuda74

Prior release 0xef was working great for me but now...

Have now been having some random lockups usually when I am looking around in the menus while watching something recorded.

And last night I went in to look at my recordings and nothing was there and it showed 100% available. I was at about 50% available last I had looked. Nothing I did changed anything until I did a Red Button restart. Once back up all recordings were now showing.

Also since this release I had hit the power(standby) button when I went to bed. The next evening it was still in standby and none of my recordings that evening recorded. So it missed them all. Left the unit on and the next scheduled recordings all came in OK. Fortunately my hr10-250 was recording everything and did it's job.

Man...will this r20 ever, ever, ever be something that can be counted on?


----------



## matsfan

mgcsooner said:


> Audio on MPEG4-WFAA Cha 8-DFW Local during the Notre Dame/Cal game--occasional snapping/popping sound==when it happens for periods of 20-40 seconds, something like 4-8 snaps per second.


While I have the HR20, I am watching this game OTA on a H10 and have also heard the popping sounds, including on a few commercials. This appears to be a network issue.


----------



## jmferraiolo

Yup, I am getting lockups now too, just had my recording of the Celtics/Bucks game wrecked. I noticed the recording light wasn't on when it was supposed to, raising my suspicion. I looked in the List and it claimed it was, but when I tried to view it, I got the "do you want to delete" message and found nothing but 30 minutes of unviewable content. I deleted it and reset it and now I'm recording (I hope) properly with the light on.

This release SUCKS.


----------



## 325xia

Experiencing a lot of break-up of video while watching USC/Notre Dame game. Sometimes lasting 15 sec's or so. Anyone else having these problems? KABC-TV.


----------



## rpl47

litzdog911 said:


> According to the HR20 and AT9 dish training videos, the installers are supposed to provide an HDMI cable if your equipment supports one.


The installers are selling all the HDMI's on ebay:lol:


----------



## rpl47

Just a theory...

I wonder how many of us that have the more frequent problems also have DSL. Even with a filter on the phone line, maybe some data over the phone line finds its way into the HR20...just enough to throw it into a tizzy?


----------



## Tom Robertson

No phone line hooked up to most of my units. Lots of problems before OxFA, few since. (Manual recurring recordings.)

I'm wondering if the (new?) problems stem not from the software release, but how the releases install themselves. Maybe a timing issue on the reboot, or a corrupt install, or something similar.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jace

Locking problems as well... 

I had just finished watching a recorded program, I hit exit, then channel 2 enter on the remote, the receiver locked up displaying the channel 2 banner w/ show information, no picture. 

Had to unplug to the receiver to get it to work.


----------



## Mindhaz

rpl47 said:


> Just a theory...
> 
> I wonder how many of us that have the more frequent problems also have DSL. Even with a filter on the phone line, maybe some data over the phone line finds its way into the HR20...just enough to throw it into a tizzy?


One fine theory... I'm writing it down. Should I call Bellsouth? What o I tell them? That the ghost of DSL past in the form of errant bits has made his way into my HR-20?

Really... my HR-20 was fine until this last update. Now the "crop" feature, crops and stretches all at the same time. Instead of short fat stretched people in "strech" mode I now have headless anorexics. Now I have to hit play twice on most shows in my list. My FF is still pink (which I could care less about) and I don't even use HDMI. My channel changes have hit a bit of a slow spell as well.

Oh yeah... GO TITANS!!!


----------



## jmcguire56

DirecTV is actually saving me money. There is NO WAY I'm buying a HD tv until DirecTV fixes this disaster. There is no way the HR20 would pass the wife test. If I have to hear about stuff not recording, or the kids not being able to watch TV, having to reboot the box, etc., its just not worth it. My trusty (hacked) D*Tivo is working just fine and until the HR20 works just as well, my money is staying in my pocket.


----------



## 911medic

Had my first lockup today...

Was out of town overnight, came home this afternoon and went to turn on the TV/HR20, and both powered on, but the HR20 didn't output anything to the TV and was unresponsive to remote inputs. Red button reset solved the problem.

Also, I've noticed with every update since I scheduled a manual recording (Mon-Fri) of the Daily Show (actually just a recording of the 10-10:30pm timeslot on Comedy Central); the manual recordings all fail after each update. They show as cancelled in the history and show up in the Prioritizer as "none scheduled." Even though the guide has had plenty of time to repopulate, and days pass with the shows scheduled. Each time I have to cancel the manual recording, and reschedule it.


----------



## Phil T

Two missed recordings today, my first, They appear in history as recorded, but not in my playlist. 

They were both set up from the search menu.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Since it's essentially a specialized computer system, I would have to assume that the HR-20 keeps some sort of internal status logging that could be useful to help track down elusive bugs.

Do (or can) DTV engineers remotely access and interrogate problematic HR-20s, or do they have to rely on anecdotal feedback care of this forum?


----------



## Jeremy W

KapnKrunch said:


> Do (or can) DTV engineers remotely access and interrogate problematic HR-20s, or do they have to rely on anecdotal feedback care of this forum?


If they built-in such a capability, sure. But did they? Who knows...


----------



## Tom Robertson

They can't if no phone line or ethernet line are connected to the public networks...


----------



## Jeremy W

tibber said:


> They can't if no phone line or ethernet line are connected to the public networks...


Right, but we're obviously working under the assumption that the phone line is connected, since it's "required" anyway.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Jeremy W said:


> Right, but we're obviously working under the assumption that the phone line is connected, since it's "required" anyway.


A fair number of folks use VOIP instead of a land line. The number grows, hourly. I doubt if D* could automate a call to me via Skype.

No land line was the prime reason I decided to switch to R15/HR20. No requirement for land line to activate.


----------



## Experated

I am seeing similar problems - all started after OXFA software update. Picture locks up when you press pause or instand replay. Will not start until you change channel.

Also loses all recordings. They show as recorded in history - but when you try to play back - asks "do you want to delete" immediately.

If you restart / reformat - the problem clears for a few hours but returns with the same symptoms.

I am using HDMI - but other output has the same symptoms. Only suggestion from DTV customer service is to replace unit. (I am already on my 2nd one) First unit had different issues - though.

HR-20 seems to be a giant lemon.


----------



## bonscott87

Ok, here is my FA report. I was actually gone for a week due to a death in the family and I believe at least 1 if not 2 updates spooled while gone. Came back Friday night and the HR20 was humming along fine. Also got MPEG4 locals activated during that time, no troubles there either.

1) All recordings so far after the FA update have played fine, including my first MPEG4 local recording. It's been a mix of MPEG4 HD, MPEG2 HD and SD.

2) Guide is faster. I think that was in an update a couple weeks ago. It jumps quickly now when using page down/up. But then I thought it was fast before.

3) No lockups or resets so far. But then I've only had one lockup in 3 months anyway so I'm still knocking on wood there.

Concerns:
1) I did have one show recorded 2 weeks ago that was black at the beginning, FFW until the picture appeared and jumped back to the beginning. Only the second time that's happened in 3 months

2) Channel changing is a bit slower. About 2-3 seconds on non MPEG4 channels. 3-4 seconds on MPEG4 channels but then since I've never had them before I don't know if this is normal or not. Not too annoying since it's a DVR and watching Live TV and channel surfing is just not what I do.

3) I believe I've seen this reported elsewhere before. Last night one of the first thing I watched was Numbers off of our MPEG4 CBS. After watching several more shows (SD and MPEG2 HD) I went to live TV and was surfing around. No trouble. But when I went to our MPEG4 ABC the very last frame of the Numbers recording popped up for a second before changing to the ABC station. Very weird. No biggy but weird.

And please don't get rid of the pink FFW icon. My wife and I laugh every time we see it.


----------



## LameLefty

> But when I went to our MPEG4 ABC the very last frame of the Numbers recording popped up for a second before changing to the ABC station. Very weird. No biggy but weird.


Yeah, we see that effect all the time - the frame buffer contains the data from the most-recently-played recording until the next one starts.

0xFA has been great _for the most part._ We had 10 recording in a row fail with the "unwatchable" bug from Thursday evening through Friday evening following that NFL HD game on ch. 95. It took a red-button reset to bring back the ability to make usable recordings. Since then all recordings have been perfect again. Something about that NFL HD recording choked my box.


----------



## DishDog

911medic said:


> Had my first lockup today...
> 
> Was out of town overnight, came home this afternoon and went to turn on the TV/HR20, and both powered on, but the HR20 didn't output anything to the TV and was unresponsive to remote inputs. Red button reset solved the problem.


When I update firmware on the Mac I always do a restart so I started doing red button resets eveytime a new D* update comes down. New update=reset.


----------



## hasan

DishDog said:


> When I update firmware on the Mac I always do a restart so I started doing red button resets eveytime a new D* update comes down. New update=reset.


The update itself generates a reset, but the HR20 doesn't always come out of it "cleanly", so I think your extra reset could be beneficial...it certainly doesn't hurt anything. I've not had to do the extra one yet for all the updates I've gotten in 9 weeks...but as I said, it can't hurt anything and may, in fact, clean things up a bit further.


----------



## DaHound

Got 2 HDMI cables from TigerDirect. $16 + shipping each. Both work perfectly.


----------



## k0rww

DishDog said:


> When I update firmware on the Mac I always do a restart so I started doing red button resets eveytime a new D* update comes down. New update=reset.


I'm pretty sure that the HR20 resets after a firmware download. After an update the blue wheel display light resets itself.


----------



## Jeremy W

Ed Campbell said:


> A fair number of folks use VOIP instead of a land line.


Believe me, I know that not everyone has a phone line connected. In the over five years I've been with DirecTV, not one of my receivers has ever been connected to a phone line.


----------



## 911medic

DishDog said:


> When I update firmware on the Mac I always do a restart so I started doing red button resets eveytime a new D* update comes down. New update=reset.


For me, this was the first time it's locked up like this; all previous updates were OK. Not only that, but I used it for 2 days after the software update w/o issue, so I thought it was odd. It didn't even have to record anything while I was gone, I just put it in standby (which I had done before after the update) and when I got home just turned it on and it locked up immediately.


----------



## mjbehren

Hello.

First post, I have been a lurker for a while. 

I have an HR20 HDMI connected to a Sharp 52" LCD Aquos with no problems.

I have had my box for about 3 weeks now. No major issues to talk about until today. Channel changes seem to be taking longer and longer as the day goes on. I have resetted several times today with no change.

Just wondered if others were getting the same experience.


Thx,
Mb


----------



## Vinny

I had a weird lock-up the other night. I was watching something recorded; when it was done; another show was recording. I deleted the program I was watching. Went to live TV with no problem. Recording continued. I hit the menu button and no remote functions worked except for exit. I couldn't change channels or use trick play. I shut the unit off. The circle lights ran backwards (as usual) but right before the unit went off, the cirlce pulsated 3 times. When I turned it back on, still no remote functions. So I did a red button reset and that fixed it.

I never saw the ring pulsate 3 times when shutting down; and it hasn't done that since.


----------



## S. DiThomas

Check my signature for new equipment and setup.

Just got my 2nd HR20 last night for the new JVC 1080P set via HDMI
replaced a Samsung SIR TS360 that would not send a usable DVI-HDMI signal over the Monster Ultra DVI-HDMI converter and a monster 1000 series HDMI cable.

So far no issues to report with the HDMI box. Upload took when started to FA without a hitch but still waiting for DTV to call me back and confirm there is a zinwell 6x16 powered multiswitch to replace my present Spawn one. So comments are re FA via component and HDMI on two sets.

No recording issues with the xFA update, no lost items and all works well (knock wood). The dataguide 48 hour download is a pain however (it took over 2 hours last night for the guide just to figure out in LA we have SD stations 2,4,5, and 7.

Upconversion from 1080i from the HR20 to the JVC at 1080p is clean - especially on HDNet and other stations and the SD ouput is a far cut above the 480i/p of the Samsung TS-360.

I have a different remote with the newer box - it has softer and larger buttons vs my original unit. Takes getting used to it seems.

Overall since the prior update the guide seems SLOWER and so is changing channels. The pink in the FF icon is seen less often but still shows - I am beginning to appreciate it.

We need some form of a jump back feature that is automatic. With 3 or 4x FF I always overshoot the program restart by at least 30-120 seconds. I miss the TIVO auto jump back/index feature.

So far, pending MPEG4, so good. Good enough that I bought (er... I mean leased) another HR20.


----------



## eagles1899

So far I don't seem to be able to keep my recordings across updates, and it is a big problem!

I am on the latest update, which seems pretty good as I no longer experience audio/video freezes when playing back recordings. However, I did a reset through the menu earlier because channel changing became quite slow, upon restarting the box did a reformat on its own and all my recordings were gone.

This is actually a slight improvement over the previous updates. With those, the box would hang on restart (on checking sat settings), and the only way I could recover was to force a reformat.


----------



## btmoore

In this post on the 22nd I posted how my Manual recording setup for Recurring Sundays from 7PM for 4 hours did not take. Per Earls suggestion I gave it some time as of this morning it still showed None Scheduled. I noticed this post from 911medic who noticed that his manuals needed to be canceled and rescheduled after the update, so this morning I deleted the manual recording and attempted to reschedule it and moved it back to the top of the Prioritizer. No matter what I do, I can not force a manual recording starting at 7PM for 4 hours on 296. While these are photos from Wed the screens look basically the same:

Prioritizer:









Manual Record:









History:









Has anyone been able to make a multi hour manual recording? Can some one else try this and see if it works for them?

FYI this is a busy time on my DVR, there are a lot of programs that get recorded Sunday, and the DVR also need to work out some overlap issues with this Manual time block and other programs that repeat like "Sleeper Cell". Regardless, since this manual recording is first on my prioritizer it should take top precedence, but the HR20 doesn't even look like it is trying to make this recording.


----------



## eagles1899

mjbehren said:


> Hello.
> 
> First post, I have been a lurker for a while.
> 
> I have an HR20 HDMI connected to a Sharp 52" LCD Aquos with no problems.
> 
> I have had my box for about 3 weeks now. No major issues to talk about until today. Channel changes seem to be taking longer and longer as the day goes on. I have resetted several times today with no change.
> 
> Just wondered if others were getting the same experience.
> 
> Thx,
> Mb


I am in CA. My box picked up the latest update on Wednesday morning and the box had been running well. Last night channel changes became slow all of a sudden, I think after I went into the menu to check signal strengths. I waited until this morning to reset it, but upon reset the box did a reformat and I lost my recordings. Channel changes are quicker after the reset, but will see if it remains that way over time.


----------



## DishDog

k0rww said:


> I'm pretty sure that the HR20 resets after a firmware download. After an update the blue wheel display light resets itself.


I'm sure you're correct but how do we know for sure and how do we know that if it did attempt a reset that it did so properly?


----------



## DishDog

911medic said:


> For me, this was the first time it's locked up like this; all previous updates were OK. Not only that, but I used it for 2 days after the software update w/o issue, so I thought it was odd.


Well if a reset is required after a firmware update, and the HR 20 is designed to do a automatic reset after the update, but something goes wrong when it attempts the reset-you may have problems.

In reading over the update threads the last several weeks, I noticed that time and again users would report problems after an update but after resetting, the problems often times cleared up.


----------



## RJC49

S. DiThomas said:


> Check my signature for new equipment and setup.
> 
> Just got my 2nd HR20 last night for the new JVC 1080P set via HDMI
> replaced a Samsung SIR TS360 that would not send a usable DVI-HDMI signal over the Monster Ultra DVI-HDMI converter and a monster 1000 series HDMI cable.
> 
> So far no issues to report with the HDMI box. Upload took when started to FA without a hitch but still waiting for DTV to call me back and confirm there is a zinwell 6x16 powered multiswitch to replace my present Spawn one. So comments are re FA via component and HDMI on two sets.
> 
> No recording issues with the xFA update, no lost items and all works well (knock wood). The dataguide 48 hour download is a pain however (it took over 2 hours last night for the guide just to figure out in LA we have SD stations 2,4,5, and 7.
> 
> Upconversion from 1080i from the HR20 to the JVC at 1080p is clean - especially on HDNet and other stations and the SD ouput is a far cut above the 480i/p of the Samsung TS-360.
> 
> I have a different remote with the newer box - it has softer and larger buttons vs my original unit. Takes getting used to it seems.
> 
> What is the number on your remote?


----------



## etavares

A new quirk with this release. I have not had a 771 message until this version but it just started. Thankfully, I'm watching the Pats play in HD via OTA direct to my TV. I did the red button reset and have had some issues. With previous versions, it started right up. The first one hung up on "getting guide data". The second time it worked, but my local channels (SD and HD Mpeg 4 Cincinnati) are not in the guide. With previous versions of the sw, they'd show up right off the bat. I'll give it a couple of hours, but I'm getting nervous for prime time.


----------



## LameLefty

> I waited until this morning to reset it, but upon reset the box did a reformat and I lost my recordings.


Resets do not automatically reformat the box. A true reformat will dump all your recordings and your Series Links and require you to go through Guided Setup again. If the box just deleted all your recordings, it's quite possible that the box detected that they were corrupted and unplayable.


----------



## S. DiThomas

RJC49 said:


> What is the number on your remote?


New remote (top left front) is RC *3*4, older box is RC *2*4

*Earl:*

Can you please ask if we can get the option for both RF/IR remote restored in the next update. I need both in my master bedroom to work the unit from two different locations that are not line of sight with the box. My replaced Samsung SIR-TS 360 had this option. The original software with my box purchased in late October I think had an option under the remote menu for IR/RF/IF+RF.

Alternatively is their a way to enable both despite the menu options in the current 0xFA software?

Thanks


----------



## induna

MINOR BUGS

I've noticed a couple of minor bugs since FA. I have had no lockups or missed recordings.

1. On a few occasions when I have gone back to watch the rest of a recorded show I had already partially watched, I received the "Do you wan to delete..." message as if I had finished watching the recording. I answered "No" and restarted playback from the Playlist and the recordings played fine, but started from the beginning, not where I had left off.

2. On a couple of occasions I have had recordings that appear to stick at a black screen when I start to play them. 30 second slip of FW "jump starts" them and then they play normally. I think these were all MPEG4 recordings.

Other than these minor issues, and a separately noted minor HDMI isssue, this release has been flawless for me. I have recorded many HD MPEG2 and 4 programs without incident, several two at a time, and all my series links have worked as they should.

My HR20 is connected by HDMI directly to my Olevia 532H. The BB converters are in place.


----------



## eagles1899

LameLefty said:


> Resets do not automatically reformat the box. A true reformat will dump all your recordings and your Series Links and require you to go through Guided Setup again. If the box just deleted all your recordings, it's quite possible that the box detected that they were corrupted and unplayable.


I agree that a reset should not normally automatically do a reformat.

I finished watching my recordings this morning before doing the reset, and all the recorded shows played fine. I did the reset through the menu, and during the restart the REC button just lit up in red on its own.

I suspect some kind of software bug, but others don't seem to be complaining about this, so it may a corner case specific to a particular unit/set-up. My HR20 is connected using HDMI to a Sony KDL-40S2000.


----------



## dvrblogger

devellis said:


> Has anyone else seen this? While watching Numb3rs "almost live" (perhaps 5 sec behind the live feed after a brief pause), at one point during the show, the usually yellow "record" light came on, only it was red. It was on for about a second, went off, flickered briefly again, and then stayed off. there was no scheduled recording and no recoding activity seems to have taken place. I've NEVER seen that light glow red before. My wife was there and confirmed it, so I'm not just imagining this.
> 
> It didn't have any ill effects that I've been able to determine, just very strange behavior. Any ideas?


red might be modem calling back or trying to. Is your box connected to a phone line ?


----------



## ODiN91

Pros:
- Searching for Satellite message gone for me since last update
- No lockups

Cons:
- Audio drops continue at beginning of playback for a few seconds
- First 2 bad recording (NBC Nightly News on 11/23/06 AND 11/24/06 - MPEG4): Available in my Playlist, 30 min duration, but just a black screen when I go to play.
- Slower (stickier) menu browsing
- Audio out of sync with video on Late Night w/ Conan recording (MPEG4) during initial playback.


----------



## Tom Robertson

btmoore said:


> Has anyone been able to make a multi hour manual recording? Can some one else try this and see if it works for them?
> 
> FYI this is a busy time on my DVR, there are a lot of programs that get recorded Sunday, and the DVR also need to work out some overlap issues with this Manual time block and other programs that repeat like "Sleeper Cell". Regardless, since this manual recording is first on my prioritizer it should take top precedence, but the HR20 doesn't even look like it is trying to make this recording.


I have not been successful trying to make daily recurring recordings of the "Daily Show" with "Colbert Report". With padding, the recurring recordings would exist in 3 hours, tho total record time is only an 1:02. The short description of what happened is the recurring turned into a one-time for 25:02. When I reviewed the entry in the prioritizer, it still showed as recurring 1:02. And when I look in the history of the cancelled recordings, they all list 25 hours of entries that got canceled.

It looks as if the UI to schedule a manual recording is setting up a data structure that is different from the module that either schedules or actually does the tasks.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## btmoore

tibber said:


> I have not been successful trying to make daily recurring recordings of the "Daily Show" with "Colbert Report". With padding, the recurring recordings would exist in 3 hours, tho total record time is only an 1:02. The short description of what happened is the recurring turned into a one-time for 25:02. When I reviewed the entry in the prioritizer, it still showed as recurring 1:02. And when I look in the history of the cancelled recordings, they all list 25 hours of entries that got canceled.
> 
> It looks as if the UI to schedule a manual recording is setting up a data structure that is different from the module that either schedules or actually does the tasks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Have you tried with out the padding? I can't even get the HR20 to record a straight 4 hour block 7PM + 4 hours.


----------



## LameLefty

dvrblogger said:


> red might be modem calling back or trying to. Is your box connected to a phone line ?


Earl has already posted that the red light means nothing, per the D* developers. It's just a glitch, much like the pink background on the on-screen FF graphics.


----------



## bonscott87

Well, first lockup.

Everything been working great all day. Then all of a sudden the menu's locked up and unresponsive to the remote. Red button reboot took care of it.

Interesting...the most problems I've had are since my MPEG4 locals got turned on.


----------



## jgrade

Issues with new release; also first issues since I got the box in Sept.

1. Recordings are black, time starts at 0:00 but cannot get the program to play.

2. Recodings are black, time starts at any given negative number and cannot get program to play.

3. HDMI issues (will report in other thread)

4. Black screen when tuned to currently recording program (may be the same issues as the first two).

5. Universal remote (Sony RA-4000) previously working perfectly, now seems to register with HR-20 as double button pushes.

Red buttun reset this evening. Will report if this does not help.


----------



## vegout

This is not a joke. I was just channel surfing and was planning to go right by Brokeback Mountain. For some reason, my HR20 would not change channels past that point. I tried to change backwards and even went to My Playlist and tried to select a recorded show but could not. I ended up having to do a reset.


----------



## houskamp

:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

btmoore said:


> Have you tried with out the padding? I can't even get the HR20 to record a straight 4 hour block 7PM + 4 hours.


I've tried some recurring with out the padding, seems to be the same issue. I don't get very consistent results, alas. I suppose I could take one unit and completely reformat and setup a recurring manual for the "fun" of it...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## btmoore

btmoore said:


> In this post on the 22nd I posted how my Manual recording setup for Recurring Sundays from 7PM for 4 hours did not take. Per Earls suggestion I gave it some time as of this morning it still showed None Scheduled. I noticed this post from 911medic who noticed that his manuals needed to be canceled and rescheduled after the update, so this morning I deleted the manual recording and attempted to reschedule it and moved it back to the top of the Prioritizer. No matter what I do, I can not force a manual recording starting at 7PM for 4 hours on 296. While these are photos from Wed the screens look basically the same:
> 
> Prioritizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual Record:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to make a multi hour manual recording? Can some one else try this and see if it works for them?
> 
> FYI this is a busy time on my DVR, there are a lot of programs that get recorded Sunday, and the DVR also need to work out some overlap issues with this Manual time block and other programs that repeat like "Sleeper Cell". Regardless, since this manual recording is first on my prioritizer it should take top precedence, but the HR20 doesn't even look like it is trying to make this recording.


Just an update, as anticipated, the 7PM 4 hour manual recording set as First in the Prioritizer has failed. This is most definitely a bug in the HR20. Number one rule for developing a DVR, it needs to record what it is told to, IMO it is a pass fail test.


----------



## btmoore

Dexter on SHOHD, unwatchable bug.

Followed by complete lockup requiring a reboot.

Nice.

Same bugs new release, thanks again D*.


----------



## mikeny

Closed captioning completely stopped working until I rebooted.

It's too bad, we watched 2 past episodes of Dexter and I just figured that it was a Showtime issue over the past few weeks. (btmoore, sorry about your unwatchable one tonight) Then I saw, there were no caps on any channel.

They're back now.


----------



## wytmike

Everything has been working fine since the update. Recorded two shows at once tonight and al of a sudden channel changes take 5+ seconds and all trick play does not work. Funny thing is one of the shows I was recording was Brokeback Mountain, just like a previous poster said. Gonna try a red button reboot to see if it helps.


Mike


----------



## danman71

I have software 0xFA. I have a keyword set up to record "Chicago Bears", however it keeps recording channels I don't subscribe to, such as the Sunday ticket 700 channels and the national standard def. feeds of Fox or CBS.

(Yes, I don't have Sunday ticket). I have season tickets and usually go to the games, so didn't spend the extra for Sunday ticket since I am not at home.

I have the local channels (WRSP Channel 55 Springfield, and WCIA 3 Champaign) in standard def through DirecTV and had simply wanted that recorded without having to manually set it each week. If I am home, I usually watch the games in high-def via OTA antenna, since DirecTV doesn't have high-def locals yet in my local market. (Can't record those yet, but understand that is a known issue soon to resolved  )

I get 3 recordings, 2 of which are just hours and hours of blank screen, with a blue box. It isn't hard to delete them, but does take up a lot of hard drive space. It would seem to me that recording on channels you aren't subscribed to, would seem to be a "bug" of some sort. 

Also, have an R15 and it does this also....


----------



## wytmike

So, did the reset and the trick play is working now. Channel changes still take much longer to occur. Not 5+ seconds but more than 2. Brokeback Mountain does not show up in my list anymore. The other show I recorded at the same time does. 

Is my HR20 homophobic?

Mike


----------



## rsonnens

Tonight while watching the Simpsons live on FOX (MPEG4) I was getting brief audio dropouts every 10 seconds or so and each lasted for a second. When I played off the buffer (by hitting pause a for a few seconds) the dropouts went away.


----------



## Monty23

Well first problem with 0xFA. Turned on the TV after being off all night. No audio. Could not get it to come on until I changed channels. Otherwise, 0xFA has been pretty good so far.


----------



## MrCuda74

Well for the first time since this release hit my box I tried to go back and play 4 HD shows off of NBC and ABC. They had been recorded a few days before this release. When I played them I just got taken immediately to the delete or keep screen. I found no way to watch them so ended up having to delete them. Older SD shows are OK so far. So for me it seems that this release doesn't know how to play previous release HD programming. I will have to see how it goes with current HD recordings. I don't have any to test with right now.


----------



## jkc120

Well, tonight I had my first problem since I got 0xEF.

My wife was watching 7th Heaven, while the unit was recording Desperate Housewives and Family Guy (9pm PST). When the show ended, selected "yes, delete" and I'm at the blue screen of death with the preview window in the top right.

I guess I'll wait and let it record until 10 to see if it records Desperate Housewives properly or not.


----------



## g4jedi

Ours just locked up again. Just like it did two updates ago. I updated my previous post here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70224


----------



## wytmike

Showing the pink FF icon now also. Seems like everything started after I tried to record 2 shows at once.


----------



## 911medic

btmoore said:


> In this post on the 22nd I posted how my Manual recording setup for Recurring Sundays from 7PM for 4 hours did not take. Per Earls suggestion I gave it some time as of this morning it still showed None Scheduled. I noticed this post from 911medic who noticed that his manuals needed to be canceled and rescheduled after the update, so this morning I deleted the manual recording and attempted to reschedule it and moved it back to the top of the Prioritizer. No matter what I do, I can not force a manual recording starting at 7PM for 4 hours on 296. While these are photos from Wed the screens look basically the same:
> 
> Prioritizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual Record:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to make a multi hour manual recording? Can some one else try this and see if it works for them?
> 
> FYI this is a busy time on my DVR, there are a lot of programs that get recorded Sunday, and the DVR also need to work out some overlap issues with this Manual time block and other programs that repeat like "Sleeper Cell". Regardless, since this manual recording is first on my prioritizer it should take top precedence, but the HR20 doesn't even look like it is trying to make this recording.


After rescheduling the manual recording as I previously posted, and giving the box plenty of time to repopulate the guide, the prioritizer still shows "none scheduled." 0xFA has apparently broken the ability to schedule recurring manual recordings, at least for me. I'm not padding the time at all, just trying to record a 30 min block of time from 10-10:30 central time on Comedy Central, Mon-Fri. It worked OK with the previous software version.


----------



## Joelh1

The recurring manulas have never worked for me.


----------



## rsonnens

wytmike said:


> Showing the pink FF icon now also. Seems like everything started after I tried to record 2 shows at once.


I too saw pink icon tonight. Not that I really care about this issue; for all I know it is some undocumented feature.


----------



## Jeremy W

rsonnens said:


> I too saw pink icon tonight. Not that I really care about this issue; for all I know it is some undocumented feature.


It does that when it thinks it's being used by a woman.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Don't know if I might have had a problem or not with recurring manuals -- earlier -- because I didn't set any.

I've set a couple during the period encompassing the last 2 updates -- and they worked fine. One was 1/2 hour. The other 1 hour.


----------



## gobucks100

gobucks100 said:


> Hi Earl
> 
> Can you confirm that the following problems are fixed in F6/FA?
> 
> 1) Had SL on both Medium and Boston Legal. Neither of this eposides showed up in my Playlist. Checking the history, it states that Meduim was recorded and Boston Legal was cancelled. I am the only one that sets this box and I did not cancel it.
> 
> 2) When adding a 1.5 hour buffer to the Ohio State- Michigan game, the recording stopped at 3:40. This has happened several times on other football games as well I have done this on. What is so big about 3:40 any how?
> 
> 2a) Minor issue I have not seen mentioned however when the HR20 does happen to decide that it is going to record the requested buffer, there are no tick marks inserted in the 1.5 hour buffer.
> 
> 3) While on the record screen adding the 1.5 hour buffer to a football game, the confirm 'Record it' button name changes to 'Update'. Upon clicking 'update' the box completely locks up requiring the one finger salute. After pushing the update button, screen goes to please wait message. I let it sit once for 5 hours with nothing happening before restarting.
> 
> Until 1 and 2 are fixed, D* can not call this box a DVR. I feel sorry for anybody that does not have a Tivo as back up. I have my tivo backing up everything this box is suppose to be doing.
> 
> Jeff


Update on item 2. Buffer recording on this release was not fixed. I recorded the Arkansas/LSU game with a 1.5 hour buffer. Only recorded 3.5 hours. I did request a 1.5 hour buffer on the ND/USC game and it did record the buffer on this game. The buffer request was added by selecting the game in the guide, hit yellow select button and go into the record screen and add 1.5 hours. One time it works the next time it doesn't.

Also on item 1 issue, Boston Legal is in my to do list for tuesdays episode, however if I go into history, it already has it listed as cancelled. It has been this way for over 24 hours. Will let you know if it actually records.

Still waiting for D* to release a HD DVR.

Jeff


----------



## brunyan

Well, HR20 has been working flawlessly for about three weeks ... until today - bummer.

First, got slower and slower, then seemed to randomly lock up (audio fine, picture frozen) - at that point I can get to the Channel menu once, then everything goes to black screen (with channel banner) on every channel, and after that the menus freeze as well. 

Recordings would not play at all this morning, all jumped immediately to Delete Now option. Eventually had to reset and then lost all recordings, lost all to-do list and priority items.

I have had to reset the box about 9 or 10 times today, seems to run for about 90 minutes, then freezes - rinse and repeat. The unit usually comes back (after all the blinkey light reset cr*p), but then the menus will not come up although whatever channel was last on plays for a while until the next lockup. Every third try or so, everything works fine, until the next lockup.

Power cycling the box seems to reset the menu dysfunction, but then, just did it again - I am pretty sure that I am on 0xfa, but I can not get the menu to work long enough to check - going to sleep, will try again tomorrow.


----------



## premio

Failed to record Family Guy on local mpeg2. Recorded Previous Simpsons and American Dad fine. Family Guy uses 1 tuner, Desperate housewives uses another tuner and I had live mpeg4 news after colts game. So this bug happened during the auto channel switch.

When I came back in the room, the tv had a solid grey screen, Family Guy is listed in the VOD but it will not move despite allowing you to cycle through the fast forwards, and there are no trickplay tick marks.


----------



## ODiN91

Had my first lock up with this relase. I went to a recent search for Red Wings and recorded 2 listings, each updating the Stop time to be 1.5 hr later. Upon the 3rd listing I went to record and update the Stop time, the unit locked when trying to Update the recording. It just shows the animated activity bar with the "Please wait..." message. 

Luckily, I didn't have to reset. Exit didn't do anything, but I hit the List then Menu button and hit exit a few times (I think that was the sequence), and was able to get out of it. I went back to try to update that recording (Blues @ Red Wings on Ch 79) with the same 1.5 hr padding, and the SAME thing happened. This time, I wasn't able pull up any other menus and had to reset.


----------



## immax45

I learned something when I bought my house. You can call the builder and have them come back to fix a problem, but they will create 2 or 3 new problems in the process.

I'm not sure how many more 'fixes' for the HR-20 I can handle......


----------



## JonFo

I can confirm that for the second week in a row, if you start playing back a currently recording program (Desperate Housewives in MPEG4 HD Local), it causes the currently recording part of the program to drop audio.

Same program recorded on a TiVo via MPEG 2 SD LIL had no audio problems.


----------



## Capmeister

Last night I thought that perhaps Amazing Race would be late because of some sport event. I went to modify the recording to tell it to add 30 mins just as the show was beginning. It essentially locked up while recording (and after), staying on the screen for that edit, saying please wait until I did a red button reset.


----------



## yamaham

still haven't fixed the simple pink FF bug


----------



## AlexCF

This is the first update I've gotten that I didn't like.

- When using 720p crop, the video jumps between cropped and super cropped whenever it feels like. Sometimes pressing play will cause it to toggle between the two, but sometimes it stays super cropped and the show is pretty much unwatchable. It never did this before. Using component cables to a Sharp 37" Aquos. I've had to watch SD stuff in pillar box mode since this update, not happy about it.

- Pause now skips back a few seconds instead of staying right where it was. If they insist on doing this, it should be an option. My memory is bad, but I can still remember what was going on before I went to grab a drink out of the fridge. I don't need to see it again.

I'd rather have the previous version of firmware despite the annoying "searching for satellite" problem.


----------



## btmoore

911medic said:


> After rescheduling the manual recording as I previously posted, and giving the box plenty of time to repopulate the guide, the prioritizer still shows "none scheduled." 0xFA has apparently broken the ability to schedule recurring manual recordings, at least for me. I'm not padding the time at all, just trying to record a 30 min block of time from 10-10:30 central time on Comedy Central, Mon-Fri. It worked OK with the previous software version.





Joelh1 said:


> The recurring manulas have never worked for me.





btmoore said:


> Just an update, as anticipated, the 7PM 4 hour manual recording set as First in the Prioritizer has failed. This is most definitely a bug in the HR20. Number one rule for developing a DVR, it needs to record what it is told to, IMO it is a pass fail test.





tibber said:


> I've tried some recurring with out the padding, seems to be the same issue. I don't get very consistent results, alas. I suppose I could take one unit and completely reformat and setup a recurring manual for the "fun" of it...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Earl, please add this manual recording bug to the Issue Tracking Post  there are plenty of posts in this thread regarding the amazing unkillable unwatachable bug is still living strong into 0xFA, so you might want to add that too.

Thanks


----------



## mtnagel

btmoore said:


> Earl, please add this manual recording bug to the Issue Tracking Post  there are plenty of posts in this thread regarding the amazing unkillable unwatachable bug is still living strong into 0xFA, so you might want to add that too.
> 
> Thanks


I did have one that did work for awhile with the midnight showing of South Park. But since they aren't new anymore, I deleted. Don't know which firmware that was. I think had one for Sports Center that didn't work last Monday (I only had it set for Monday because I only care about football). I just deleted it and manually set up Sports Center.

So add me to the list of people with recurring manual recording issues.


----------



## 911medic

An additional quibble (not specifically related to 0xFA, as it's been there in all versions that I can remember--sorry if it doesn't belong here):

When using guide filters, the logic the box uses to filter seems flawed. For instance, I filter the guide to display only "Family/Kids" programming, and I get shows like "E.R." on TNTHD, or "American Chopper" on Discovery. Not exactly for the kiddies. I haven't played with too many of the other filters, but I think I remember similar issues when trying to filter for movies as well.


----------



## islesfan

I didn't want to post this too soon, but ever since FA was released, the HR20 not only records NHL Center Ice, but it actually lets me watch the recordings!!!

Yes, I recorded the Isles/Canes game on Wed. and watched it on Thanksgiving! Then I recorded the Isles/Pens game on Friday, and watched it on Saturday!!! Then, I recorded the Isles/Caps game on Saturday, and watched it on Sunday!!!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: 

Finally the HR 20 is a DVR!!!!!!!

(I am afraid of future fixes screwing this up, but the only thing left is to fix the Channels I receive so I can just use autorecord to get all the games.)


----------



## Reggie3

So my HR-20 suddenly was taking too long to switch between channels yesterday. The screen would be blank when switching to a new channel for about several seconds before the channel would come on. I kept thinking I should reboot but put it off because of the time it takes to reload the guide data. Well it turns out when I went to view programs I had recorded - They were there but blank - the data was there but would go to the end immediately and show a blank screen. When I rebooted all these recorded programs from yesterday went away.

This occurred yesterday after I had been getting pleased with the new revision of the software.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

islesfan said:


> I didn't want to post this too soon, but ever since FA was released, the HR20 not only records NHL Center Ice, but it actually lets me watch the recordings!!!
> 
> Finally the HR 20 is a DVR!!!!!!!
> 
> (I am afraid of future fixes screwing this up, but the only thing left is to fix the Channels I receive so I can just use autorecord to get all the games.)


I've had the same positive experience with NFL Sunday Ticket - about 30 games scheduled / recorded - all played back perfectly - 6 have been saved.


----------



## gcisko

AlexCF said:


> When using 720p crop, the video jumps between cropped and super cropped whenever it feels like. Sometimes pressing play will cause it to toggle between the two, but sometimes it stays super cropped and the show is pretty much unwatchable. It never did this before. Using component cables to a Sharp 37" Aquos. I've had to watch SD stuff in pillar box mode since this update, not happy about it.


Are you sure the aspect ratio is not changing? I would see something similar where the video would get taller as the aspect ratio would change. It did so in the exact manner you describe. It would happen after so much time doing trick play stuff. A red button reset would fix it. So far with this version of the software I have not seen this. So I am extreemely dissapointed to see your report.

So far (knock on wood) everything has been great for me with this latest version.


----------



## pcates

Experated said:


> I am seeing similar problems - all started after OXFA software update. Picture locks up when you press pause or instand replay. Will not start until you change channel.
> 
> Also loses all recordings. They show as recorded in history - but when you try to play back - asks "do you want to delete" immediately.
> 
> If you restart / reformat - the problem clears for a few hours but returns with the same symptoms.
> 
> I am using HDMI - but other output has the same symptoms. Only suggestion from DTV customer service is to replace unit. (I am already on my 2nd one) First unit had different issues - though.
> 
> HR-20 seems to be a giant lemon.


I see the same with the 0xFA update. Before I would only have an occasional recording that would not play until fast forwarding but at least it would play. All recordings on Saturday would ask immediately to keep or delete. After reset they were all gone. When watching live and I use a rick play button the picture would freeze until a channel change.

Maybe they should keep a sequence/error log so when you have a problem you could elect for the box to dial in and send it. second thought: what's the chances of that working, it would probably lock uo the box and after a reset the log would be gone. It is better for the customers to give loose information on a public message board.


----------



## avatar230

I was travelling over the long Thanksgiving weekend, gone from Wednesday until late last night. During this time my HR20 was left alone to its own devices, and I was anxious to see how it would perform. I'm quite pleased to say that it successfully completed all 19 of its scheduled scheduled recordings, a mixture of MPEG-2 SD, MPEG-2 HD and MPEG-4 HD. No partials, no unwatchables. I have not watched all the recordings yet, so I can't speak to audio dropouts, et cetera. 

I'm sorry to hear people are still experiencing major problems with this release, but did want to report that a DVR that had been quite the problem-child a couple of weeks ago has been behaving very well under 0xFA. No environmental factors changed, though I did reformat under 0xEB as it was causing daily lockups. Since then I've still experienced a handful of partials and unwatchables, but none so far under FA.


----------



## jsherm007

Why does the red button sometimes work when watching ST and other times, I hit it to bring up the scores and NOTHING happens! 

I've also noticed that if the game is not being watched live, the red button won't work. So if I'm watching full screen, want to watch a replay or pause, and come back (not live now) then I can not get the scores to come up by hitting the red button. And please allow switching to another game and not losing the scores, just change the picture. 

Finally, there is pink when you try to skip ahead w/ 30sec very fast, i.e. hitting the butting 20 times in a row quickly (not sure if that was discussed before).


----------



## Tom Robertson

tibber said:


> I've tried some recurring [manuals] with out the padding, seems to be the same issue. I don't get very consistent results, alas. I suppose I could take one unit and completely reformat and setup a recurring manual for the "fun" of it...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Ok, I ahead and did a complete reset followed immediately by a disk drive reformat on my least used HR20. Scheduled some recurring manual recordings and they stayed in the todo overnight! And instead of looking like 25 hours, they looked just like the one hour I asked for.

This looked promising so I took my "test lab" of 3 HR20s and did the same for all of them. They have identical prioritizer lists except planned differences (two pad, one doesn't; two use mpeg4; one is strictly mpeg2; etc.) At this point, with 12 items in the prioritizer lists, the todo lists look good. Very nearly identical, with spot checks of the manual recordings looking the way they show.

There will be occasional differences in the todo lists as there can be a time or two where the units with padding have to select a later episode of a cable show because of tuner conflicts. So long as a unit does what is expected, I count that as a success.

So things seem to be looking up finally. Monday has been a key lockup night, so we'll see how it goes tonight.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bobojay

avatar230 said:


> I was travelling over the long Thanksgiving weekend, gone from Wednesday until late last night. During this time my HR20 was left alone to its own devices, and I was anxious to see how it would perform. I'm quite pleased to say that it successfully completed all 19 of its scheduled scheduled recordings, a mixture of MPEG-2 SD, MPEG-2 HD and MPEG-4 HD. No partials, no unwatchables. I have not watched all the recordings yet, so I can't speak to audio dropouts, et cetera.
> 
> I too was gone for 2 weeks prior to Thanksgiving, and with 2 software updates during that time and no human intervention, all my recordings were successful. I haven't watched all of them yet, but so far the only issue has been on a few SD recordings I had to fast forward for a few seconds to get the picture or sound to work. After that all was well.
> The unit seems to be much more stable in operation, and for sure is quicker in the guide data, changing channels etc.
> I'm feeling much more confident now about the unit!


----------



## pattcap

Earl,

While it is obvious that a myriad of issues remain with the HR20, I have to say, I have not posted here in a while.
What does that mean?
It means the people at D* are making progress. 
Since the first November update, My HR20 has been much more stable. I am actually developing a bit of confidence in it.

In short, I just wanted to say thanks for continuing to work hard to improve the situation. I know they are not finished, they probably never will, but they have made a lot of progress and I fell much better about the whole unit. 

I actually recommended it to someone over the weekend, and that is a big step in the right direction....Of course, I figure by the time he actually manages to get one, it will be even more stable. 

Thanks

Pattcap


----------



## hdtvfan0001

pattcap said:


> Earl,In short, I just wanted to say thanks for continuing to work hard to improve the situation. I know they are not finished, they probably never will, but they have made a lot of progress and I fell much better about the whole unit.
> 
> I actually recommended it to someone over the weekend, and that is a big step in the right direction....Of course, I figure by the time he actually manages to get one, it will be even more stable.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pattcap


DITTO, DITTO, and more DITTO.


----------



## bagleyb

Even though "previous channels" has been around from the beginning, I just started using it this weekend. I don't like it as well as the "favorites" on my Sony HD-300 but it makes my weekend viewing much more enjoyable than without it.

Anyway, here's how I use it, and the bug I found.

I may be keeping up with 2 soccer games on 613 & 614, as well as the 2 football games on my local CBS and FOX stations. As long as I go to those 4 channels in a row, those are the 4 channels listed in my "previous channels" menu. It works great, because I'll flip between the 4 of them for roughly 6 to 7 hours on a Sunday.

Once the 3:00 games end, I'll start channel surfing until the Sunday night game begins. I'll hit several stations, then usually decide on something I'm interested in, and watch that until game time. Last night I was channel surfing, ended up on the History channel after selecting about 4 others using the guide, then went to 2 other programs using the guide, manually went to ESPNHD and eventually back to the History channel. So, now I have History, ESPNHD and 2 others in my "previous channels" list. The game starts, I manually turn to channel 2 (local NBC), so now it's in my previous channels list. I use previous channels to get back to History, watch for a while, and hit back/last channel instead of using the previous channels feature. To my surprise, it took me to ESPNHD instead of NBC. I hit back again thinking I'd get back to History, and it took me to another station, the one I went to before ESPNHD while surfing! Apparently, when you change using previous channels, it also retains the "last channel" information from when that channel was added to "previous channels"

I hope I've explained it good enough. This happened to me several times on Saturday and Sunday. It wasn't until the 4th time or so that I figured out what was happening.


----------



## avatar230

bagleyb said:


> Even though "previous channels" has been around from the beginning, I just started using it this weekend. I don't like it as well as the "favorites" on my Sony HD-300 but it makes my weekend viewing much more enjoyable than without it.
> 
> Anyway, here's how I use it, and the bug I found.
> 
> I may be keeping up with 2 soccer games on 613 & 614, as well as the 2 football games on my local CBS and FOX stations. As long as I go to those 4 channels in a row, those are the 4 channels listed in my "previous channels" menu. It works great, because I'll flip between the 4 of them for roughly 6 to 7 hours on a Sunday.
> 
> Once the 3:00 games end, I'll start channel surfing until the Sunday night game begins. I'll hit several stations, then usually decide on something I'm interested in, and watch that until game time. Last night I was channel surfing, ended up on the History channel after selecting about 4 others using the guide, then went to 2 other programs using the guide, manually went to ESPNHD and eventually back to the History channel. So, now I have History, ESPNHD and 2 others in my "previous channels" list. The game starts, I manually turn to channel 2 (local NBC), so now it's in my previous channels list. I use previous channels to get back to History, watch for a while, and hit back/last channel instead of using the previous channels feature. To my surprise, it took me to ESPNHD instead of NBC. I hit back again thinking I'd get back to History, and it took me to another station, the one I went to before ESPNHD while surfing! Apparently, when you change using previous channels, it also retains the "last channel" information from when that channel was added to "previous channels"
> 
> I hope I've explained it good enough. This happened to me several times on Saturday and Sunday. It wasn't until the 4th time or so that I figured out what was happening.


I could be unclear on what you're saying, but my understanding of the HR20's functions indicates to me that what you're talking about is not a bug, but just some confusion about two separate functions. I don't have my remote in front of me, but the functions are:

1. BACK
2. LAST CHANNEL (or PREVIOUS CHANNEL, et cetera; I forget what D* calls it)

The "Back" button is meant to take you to _the last menu input_ you entered. The "Last Channel" function will tune you to whatever channel you were watching prior to the one you're parked on. I think the problem you're experiencing is because you're using "Back" as a means to achieve both these ends.

This will work (in theory, I haven't tried it) if you numerically enter "4," watch channel 4, numerically enter "7," watch channel 7 and then hit back. But if you're using the previous channels list, the "back" button will go into that menu as that's the last place in the GUI you visited. "Last channel," which is a separate function, should always take you to the last channel you tuned prior the one you're watching. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## bagleyb

I'm using back, which is below the channel up/down button, just above the nubmer pad.

If I was using "previous channels" (hit menu, it's just below search) to change channels, and went to channel a, and then channel b. I'm now parked on channel b. I manually go to channel c by inputting the number and hitting enter. I now change back to channel b by using the prvious channels function and want to get back to channel c. using the back button is the fastest way, so I hit back, but I get taken to channel a instead of channel c. It doesn't take me back to the menu, it takes me back to the channel I was on before channel b was populated in the "previous channels" menu.

I would agree it's functioning as designed if it took me back to the "previous channels" menu, but it takes me to another channel instead.


----------



## Entr04y

Hi all,

just got my first unwatchable recording. It is happening right now with "fastlane" on channel 241 (tv1) in the san francsico area. If i switch to the recording via my playlist, I get a black screen and no counting on the timer. trick plays do not work at all. If i switch to the live channel It shows ~45 mins of recorded show, but trick plays do not work at all and all i can do is watch the live program. Other live channels are behaving normally.

the version is Oxfa and I have not had to do a reset or format since I haven't had this problem in the last month or so that I've had the box.

On another point, I asked earlier what the logic was behind wiping all of the guide info on every reboot... still haven't heard the explanation.

This is the first recording out of any that I have had a problem with...


----------



## Tom Robertson

Entr04y said:


> On another point, I asked earlier what the logic was behind wiping all of the guide info on every reboot... still haven't heard the explanation.


The stated reason is that there is too much guide data coming every second to store on disk, considering there are 3200 channels of guide data with all the various local channels. So the guide data is stored in RAM, which gets wiped with each reboot. This also keeps the guide data handy for faster performance with the UI.

As has been well stated by others on the forum, it should be fairly easy to make an occasional write to disk of just my channels so that a reboot can pre-populate the memory, and therefore not flush the todo list, and potentially boot up faster, and be less confusing to the user trying to understand why everything looks canceled after a reboot. Hopefully D* will fix this in a early quarterly release after OTA is on and the box is stable for everything else.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## knoxbh

Well, first problem with the HR20 and tne latest sofeware update. Up until this update, I never had any problems setting up recordings - all were recorded as requested. Now, that has changed. Had set up Boston Legal yesterday afternoon plus 2 other programs for recording on Tuesday. The Boston Legal on Sunday did not record at all - just a blank grey (or blue) screen - tried all kinds of so-called remedies and nothing worked - gone to the great lost programs. Then checked the History site. Showed Boston Legal as recorded plus the other two recordings as cancelled along with the remaining Boston Legal on Tuesday as cancelled. Check the To Do List and all the programs for Tuesday as programmed to record - we will see. This is the first problem we have had with the HR20 - though we had escaped all the problems others were having. Luckily, we still have the HR10 stilled installed and it still works flawlessly. TIVO makes a damned good product - too bad Rupert didn't recognize that it was the best on the market.

HKnox (now 82, no longer 79)!!!!


----------



## rmnowick

tibber said:


> The stated reason is that there is too much guide data coming every second to store on disk, considering there are 3200 channels of guide data with all the various local channels. So the guide data is stored in RAM, which gets wiped with each reboot. This also keeps the guide data handy for faster performance with the UI.
> 
> As has been well stated by others on the forum, it should be fairly easy to make an occasional write to disk of just my channels so that a reboot can pre-populate the memory, and therefore not flush the todo list, and potentially boot up faster, and be less confusing to the user trying to understand why everything looks canceled after a reboot. Hopefully D* will fix this in a early quarterly release after OTA is on and the box is stable for everything else.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Yup, gotta flush the guide data out to the drive periodically. If the units never rebooted, then keeping it in RAM makes a certain amount of sense, as it makes the programmers job easier. But the frequent rebooting and slow repopulating of the guide causes users to be scratching their collective heads. How long does it take to repopulate the memory?

Note(s) to software weenies:
1. Flush guide data out periodically, maybe once a day during inactive periods, or immediately after receiving new guide data how ever often that is.
2. On a reboot, check the current time versus the stored guide data time on the disk. If the unit has been off too long then the data on disk is useless.
3. If the data on disk is fairly recent indicating a quick reboot, then use the data on disk as the current guide data and put it into RAM.
4. From this point forward, have the software proceed as it normally would in terms of updating the guide data in RAM, and also the newly added periodic flushing.

Looking over this list I can see one thing that could really complicate the software. Flushing it out and reading it in is trivial. The more difficult part could be comparing new guide data received to previously stored data on the disk. Shows can get moved around in time slots, or even moved to different channels in some cases. Though the current software has to be able to also handle that even when things are stored solely in RAM.

So yeah, on a reboot populate the RAM from the hard drive. Then have the scheduled recording list populated correctly when the user first sees it. As new guide data comes in just refresh the data in RAM like it currently does.

Robert

P.S. Just trying to help out


----------



## Joelh1

btmoore said:


> Earl, please add this manual recording bug to the Issue Tracking Post,
> Thanks


Yes, Earl, please add this to the bug list. My unit will not record any manuals. Has been this way ever since I received the unit.

Thanks


----------



## Doug Brott

I just noticed something today that might be the root symptom of the unwatchable bug. I changed channels to watch a game on ESPN2 at EXACTLY the time that it was to start. While the program kept working, the info screen showed the preceding program and the bar at the bottom was at minute #59 of the previous program. The time code NEVER changed from that point until I changed channels and then changed back.

I suspect that since I was still within the 90-minute buffer time, the trick plays worked fine. I also suspect that had I simply waited for the buffer to get full that the system would have appeared locked up without any ability to FF/RW. It is likely that since the time code NEVER changed that had this happened when I was going to record the program that there would never be a post-processing routine reached so that the program could be saved properly to the disk. In other words, the record function was never closed. Again, this is a suspicion, but if this is what is happening, then some folks recorders may get this when they change at EXACTLY the wrong time. The other recorders are either (1) already on the right channel and won't see the problem or (2) change just before or after the wrong time and everything works right. This could be why we are seeing most programs do just fine and some of the programming for some of the people not work right. I also believe that if this were the case, some peoples boxes would be more susceptible to the problem than others - again something that is showing up by observation.

Anyway, that's just my random thought for the day.


----------



## loudog2

Everytime I'm not watching tv I turn the hr20 completely off(no lights on at all). Now I'll turn it off, Then I'll come back later and one of the resolution lights are on(480,720,1080), not the same one each time. Why would those turn on by themselves?? Nothing is lit when I leave, but one of those light s are on when I go back. I don't think it is a problem,just weird. It never happened till after the last update, and it happens everytime.


----------



## Duke95

Forgive me if this has already been discussed but I think I have a new mutation of the unwatchable bug:

On Mondays we record a 30 minute sitcom on CBS (Class) followed by Heroes on NBC, a different local mpeg4 channel. When Heroes begins recording, the other tuner starts recording House on Fox. This always ends up creating the unwatchable bug on Heroes. The same thing occurs on Wednesdays with DayBreak as it inevitably ends up with the unwatchable bug. Luckily, I have another HR20 set up upstairs to take care of these problems.

This is the first I have been able to see an actual pattern with the unwatchable bug.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Joelh1 said:


> Yes, Earl, please add this to the bug list. My unit will not record any manuals. Has been this way ever since I received the unit.
> 
> Thanks


I will... Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for me, and I scrape through the thread and pluck all the issues.

One downside to have 65 degree weather in Chicago, during the last weekend of November... You absolutly don't want to be inside...
And it is like a Major bonus to get all the holiday lights, yard winter-prepped, and garage cleaned...


----------



## 69RoadRunner

My HR20 now knows whether I REALLY want to watch something. I set it to record the Steelers-Ravens masacre on the NFL ST in HD, but it decided not to record it. It shows "cancelled" in the History list.


----------



## dvrblogger

Earl,
It would be nice to post a bar chart or similar of different types of bugs and reports for each version to see if overall there is a decrease in the number of reports. It seems that we have many who are getting better stability and anotehr group where bugs are shwoing up and no way to gauge overall if things are improving or not.


----------



## LameLefty

Okay, we just had our second total lockup tonight and the first in about a month - we had just finished watching an MPEG2 recording of CSI from Spike then gone to the Playlist to select a new one to watch. We clicked on it, got the description and then the box locked up and became unresponsive - couldn't exit out of the description, couldn't play it, couldn't delete it. By the way, this is only three days after our last reset, which was done Friday evening following 10 black-screen recordings in a row.


----------



## dougthonus

Today, all of my shows (Heroes and House recorded simulaneously, both MPG4), Dr. Phil (recorded by itself on mpg4), and Wife Swap (not sure if it's mpg4 or not) all recorded, but when I try to play them it immediately gives me the "delete this now?" screen and I can't watch any of them.

I did a reboot, and when it came back everything that was recorded today had disappeared from "My Playlist"

The divorce maker strikes again.


----------



## john18

My almost daily lockup just occurred. This time I was recording and watching Countdown on MSNBC. It ended, but up the delete or keep question and I was not there right away to answer. In the meantime it started to record The Dog Whisperer and I lost all control over the unit.

Hello red button.


----------



## Monty23

Tonight about 2 hours before the Green Bay/Seattle game started I set it to record. I tried to change the ending to pad an extra hour on. When I would press Update it would lock up. Pressing exit did not respond. Pressing channel list and selected another channel was the only way out but it cancelled the recording. Tried this several times and never could get it to add that extra hour. Then it missed recording the game entirely.


----------



## avatar230

avatar230 said:


> I'm sorry to hear people are still experiencing major problems with this release, but did want to report that a DVR that had been quite the problem-child a couple of weeks ago has been behaving very well under 0xFA. No environmental factors changed, though I did reformat under 0xEB as it was causing daily lockups. Since then I've still experienced a handful of partials and unwatchables, but none so far under FA.


Sorry to quote myself, but I need to retract/update my praise from earlier in the day. After no lockups since the EB firmware, I came home to find my unit completely unresponsive tonight. This lockup was different from any I've ever seen before -- it was parked on a totally black screen with no audio and would not respond to any remote or front panel commands. The HR20 had been left on all day and the power light was still on when I got home, but no audio or video were being throughput. A red-button reset brought the unit back to life.

The unit was working fine when I left for work at 8:00am this morning; at that time it was raining lightly here in Los Angeles. After I left, it successfully recorded SERGEANT YORK off of TCM at 10:45am. This recording lasted 2 hours and 15 minutes and appears complete. It would've ended at about 1:00pm; by that time the rain was definitely over and the sun was shining.

Nothing was recorded after that point today. I had set a one-time recording of BRAZIL off of Universal HD this morning that I believe was scheduled to start somewhere around 2pm. This recording is nowhere in the To Do List, History or My Playlist. After reboot, the unit tuned to Universal HD, which leads me to believe the recording may have started and become a variation on the "vanishing partial," though this is just a hunch.

The rest of my To Do List was ignored. We'll see if this lockup starts happening as frequently as the one I had in EB a couple weeks back. I really don't want to do another reformat.


----------



## tavarua88

this is getting so frustrating, the last few updates have made it worse! i had attempted to record how i met your mother and heroes here in LA, on channel 2 and 4 but all i get is a black screen! i hate this dvr, just give me a firmware that will actually do what a dvr is suppose to do! :nono2:


----------



## BooYah

After reading through the threads, I did not find this issue reported, so I wanted to see if I could get some feedback on it.

When I am watching a program on a particular channel from the buffer (meaning I had paused it earlier, and had not yet caught up with real-time), and the HR20 is set to record the next program, when it begins the recording, it clears the buffer (catches up with real-time), which means I lose the remainder of the program I was watching. Anyone else notice this problem?


----------



## avatar230

tavarua88 said:


> this is getting so frustrating, the last few updates have made it worse! i had attempted to record how i met your mother and heroes here in LA, on channel 2 and 4 but all i get is a black screen! i hate this dvr, just give me a firmware that will actually do what a dvr is suppose to do! :nono2:


Did the recordings play as a black screen or did your unit lockup and was only displaying a black screen?


----------



## pthomsen

dougthonus said:



> Today, all of my shows (Heroes and House recorded simulaneously, both MPG4), Dr. Phil (recorded by itself on mpg4), and Wife Swap (not sure if it's mpg4 or not) all recorded, but when I try to play them it immediately gives me the "delete this now?" screen and I can't watch any of them.
> 
> I did a reboot, and when it came back everything that was recorded today had disappeared from "My Playlist"


This is what happened to me today, except there was no simultaneous recordings. The Daily Show (@ 8pm PST), Heroes (mpeg4, Sacramento Ch 3, 9pm PST), and Studio 60 (mpeg4 Sacramento Ch3, 10PM PST) were all lost. The most recent working show was the 5pm re-run of The Daily Show.

When I got 'Delete this now?' messages, I rebooted the unit, and now the shows are gone.

Seems like things are getting worse. :-(

Thanks,
Per


----------



## randyf

What happened to my guide categories for "Movies" and "Sports" and all? Is this the missing guide data mentioned here? Can't be :eek2: Only my custom channels show when I press guide. How do I get the regular categories back? Thanks.


----------



## 911medic

randyf said:


> What happened to my guide categories for "Movies" and "Sports" and all? Is this the missing guide data mentioned here? Can't be :eek2: Only my custom channels show when I press guide. How do I get the regular categories back? Thanks.


Do you mean when you hit the guide button it goes immediately to the guide, and not to the filter screen? It may be that you're accidentally hitting it twice, or that the receiver thinks you are (there are a number of reported instances of the box interpreting one button press as two). What happens if you hit the guide button again; does it go to the filter screen where you can select movies, sports, family/kids? If not, you may want to try to reboot.


----------



## Blitz68

OK. Now mine is acting weird.

Before the latest update 0xFA mine unit was flawless.

Now since the update it is acting weird. 

I started recording the CBS pregame last weekend and the Steelers game and I had 2 copies in my playlist. That's right 2 copies of the game and the pregame.

So I deleted one copy of the game and both pregames. And everything was good.

Then last nite I had Prison Break scheduled to record... I went to List and saw it showed it was recording so about 1/2 way thru the recording I decided to go in and start watching it so I could skip the commercials. But I could not watch it. It still showed it was recording so I figured for some goofy reason I would have to wait till it was done recording. Well... here is were the fun begins.

I went back to my playlist to start watching it and all I get is a delete or keep option.

So I figure I will reset the unit. So I did the red button reset and when it came back up Prison Break was gone from the playlist and the 2 CBS pregames were back 

OMG I missed Prison Break, now I am pissed.


----------



## lucky13

jsherm007 said:


> Why does the red button sometimes work when watching ST and other times, I hit it to bring up the scores and NOTHING happens!
> 
> I've also noticed that if the game is not being watched live, the red button won't work. So if I'm watching full screen, want to watch a replay or pause, and come back (not live now) then I can not get the scores to come up by hitting the red button. And please allow switching to another game and not losing the scores, just change the picture.
> 
> Finally, there is pink when you try to skip ahead w/ 30sec very fast, i.e. hitting the butting 20 times in a row quickly (not sure if that was discussed before).


I've noticed this, too. My guess is that if you're watching the game behind real time, the interactive scores are disabled so you won't see the real-time score of the game you're watching. The system doesn't seem to know when you've caught up, so you have to retune the channel to reactivate the interactive feature.

While we're on the subject, does anyone know if D is going to roll out more interactive features? For example, interactive scores for the other sports packages, or clicking on a final score and getting the box score would be nice.


----------



## lucky13

Ran into my first FA problem last night. (Until I looked at this thread yesterday, I didn't realize a new download had been sent.) I like to look at the info screen after I watch a show (not usually before, as there are sometimes spoilers in the info). AT the end of an MPEG4 of a weeks-old Law & Order, I hit the pause button to stop the DVR before the "Delete now?" window popped up. But I was a fraction of a second too late, and hit pause just as the window was popping. The preview screen was gray, & the DVR froze, halting my recording. I started recording on an SD TiVo hooked up to a H20 while I rebooted the system. No problems since.

Reading about the Ch 95 lock-up reminded me that when I got my HR20 in late Sept, the unit froze whenever tuned to a channel in the 70s (HBO, ST). The installer had to reboot (which took longer then) and it played fine, until tuned to an MPEG2. Installer came back a couple of days later with a new unit, which has worked fine since then (not counting system-wide problems, like audio sync (pretty much gone now) and the odd pink FF logo). Oddly enough, the day before the HR20 install, my H20 froze on Ch 70. D phone tech sent me a new box, which has worked fine. In retropsect, I guess there was the same software bug that knocked out both units. 

Also, I've seen some comments about turning off the DVR. I've rarely done this, letting the blue lights glow into the night. Is it recommended to turn the unit off? (I presume scheduled recordings will occur with the power button off.) What are the advantages (aside from the electric bill) of turning the unit off vs keeping it on? Note: I leave it on all the time, and have had relatively few problems. Can turning it on and off compound the problems?


----------



## randyf

randyf said:


> What happened to my guide categories for "Movies" and "Sports" and all? Is this the missing guide data mentioned here? Can't be :eek2: Only my custom channels show when I press guide. How do I get the regular categories back? Thanks.





911medic said:


> Do you mean when you hit the guide button it goes immediately to the guide, and not to the filter screen?


Sorry for the confusion: I get the filter screen, but my custom channels are my only option. No selections for movies, sports, family/kids . . . Do I have to reset?


----------



## bethg727

Blitz68 said:


> OMG I missed Prison Break, now I am pissed.


You can watch Prison Break for free on fox.com .


----------



## g4jedi

Earl,
Be sure to read this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70933

We're really onto a serious issue there!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

g4jedi said:


> Earl,
> Be sure to read this thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70933
> 
> We're really onto a serious issue there!


I'll take a look at it, and make sure they know about the pattern


----------



## 69RoadRunner

Blitz68 said:


> OK. Now mine is acting weird.
> 
> Before the latest update 0xFA mine unit was flawless.
> 
> Now since the update it is acting weird.
> 
> I started recording the CBS pregame last weekend and the Steelers game and I had 2 copies in my playlist. That's right 2 copies of the game and the pregame.
> 
> So I deleted one copy of the game and both pregames. And everything was good.


You got the copy that mine didn't record.


----------



## jbodine

I noticed this problem starting with oxf6 and oxfa. Unlike before these updates, depressing the On button under TV Power on the RC24 remote only turns the HR20 on, my Samsung TV does not respond. I have to switch to TV mode on the remote and use the center PWR button to turn on the TV. It may require 2 or 3 depressions. When powering off using the off button on the remote the TV and HR20 shut down every time together. I reset and reprogrammed the remote, testing all codes. This is a little annoying. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## mjs31

Well I will probably jinx myself, but this update is perfect for me. Of course the only issues I had was lock ups after the previous update, but now I have know dvr issues (Knock on wood).


----------



## Calebrot

lucky13 said:


> Also, I've seen some comments about turning off the DVR. I've rarely done this, letting the blue lights glow into the night. Is it recommended to turn the unit off? (I presume scheduled recordings will occur with the power button off.) What are the advantages (aside from the electric bill) of turning the unit off vs keeping it on? Note: I leave it on all the time, and have had relatively few problems. Can turning it on and off compound the problems?


When you turn the unit off it does not actually turn off, it goes into standby, which basically turns the front panel lights off and turns the outputs off (although there are reports that optical audio does not go off on all units). The inputs of the unit still keep functioning in this state, which allows the unit to record programs in the To-Do list and also refresh the guide data. I turn my unit off (standby) every night and I have basically no problems, it records the shows that are scheduled for overnight recording. I even sometimes turn the unit off (standby) after a reset is complete so that the unit repopulates the guide faster.


----------



## kenmoo

g4jedi said:


> Earl,
> Be sure to read this thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70933
> 
> We're really onto a serious issue there!


Had the above happen to me once for the first time after FA. One other lockup which actually seemed to be a remote control lockup. The content continued playing with sound but the time bar at the bottom never went away and all functions on the remote stopped working. Resets corrected both. Since the lastst 2 updates I have not had a missed recording. Still have audio drop outs and pixelation issues. All trick plays seem to work corectly except RRx1. Most of the time using that one I get a still picture but the content does go backwards and the time bar changes. As soon as I hit RR again and go to RRx2 it works fine. Sometimes the content picture does move backwards at RRx1 instead of a still picture? Unable to duplicate at will.

After the last 2 updates I have tried to pay more attention to closed captioning and pixelation issues. I'm in the Sacrammento DMA but in a rural mountain area. HDMI from HR20 to Denon 4306 and HDMI video onto Sony SXRD. I switched to optical for audio to the 4306 a month ago when there were DD problems and have not switched that back. Sat signals seem to be good. I've been comparing 2 MPEG4 HD contents, NBC and ABC. CC and non-pixelation seems to work fairly decent now on Sac NBC. Sac ABC is another story. CC is often garbled, broken up and definitely has Spanish mixed in. Pixelation often totally corrupts the picture for 3-10 seconds and the comes back with excellent PQ. I remember others all over having these problems with ABC, _Lost_ and _Ugly Betty_. If I feel this is no longer a D* software issue but rather a Sac transmisson issue what do I do next? Do I call D* or try and reach ABC KXTV Ch 10 in Sac? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## TomF

dougthonus said:


> Today, all of my shows (Heroes and House recorded simulaneously, both MPG4), Dr. Phil (recorded by itself on mpg4), and Wife Swap (not sure if it's mpg4 or not) all recorded, but when I try to play them it immediately gives me the "delete this now?" screen and I can't watch any of them.
> 
> I did a reboot, and when it came back everything that was recorded today had disappeared from "My Playlist".


This happened to me last night with 2 shows at 8:00 PM, 2 shows at 9:00 PM and 2 shows at 10:00 PM, all HD locals.

We didn't watch the shows at 8:00 PM at all. At 9:30 we started to watch Heroes from the List, but it froze the live image on the screen. None of the trick play buttons worked. I exited and went to live TV to rewind in the live buffer. Same thing, so we watched Heroes in SD on our HR10 (no sat HD, whole other story there). Just after 10:00 PM, we went back to the HR20 to see if we could watch Heroes from the List and skip to where we left off on the HR10. Got the "Delete this now?" message. Went back to the HR10 and finished watching Heroes.

Switched back to the HR20 to watch Studio 60 and had exactly the same scenario as we did with Heroes, eventually ending up with the "Delete?" message. At this point I hit the red button and when it came back up, ALL programs that recorded last night were gone, including the two 8:00 PM shows that we didn't try watching, and the other two shows that recorded on CBS at 9:00 PM and 10:00 PM that we didn't try watching. Six programs "recorded", all gone!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ok, in my test lab I setup 3 hr20s as identically as feasible by complete "Reset Everything" and reformatting the disks except for known and intended differences. All hooked to the same switch, with cable runs of about 20' to the switch, then IIRC about 80' to the dish (with another switch in parallel using power pass splitters." All ports on both switches are normally in use.

Before the reformat and reset, none of the HR20s could schedule a manual recurring correctly as I have detailed in this and other threads. Strong indications of data type mismatches.

After the reformat and reset, I was able to schedule recurring manual recordings that finally looked good in the todo list and in the prioritizer. And for the past 36 hours they all recorded everything as expected! woohoo! Even on Monday, which has been my main unattended lockup night this past month.

But...(you knew there was one) as I was reviewing all three HR20s this morning, one locked up immediately after bringing up the MyPlaylist and expanding the first group of manual recordings. Initially the unit played the current channel live (355, CNBC) in PIL, but would not respond to any external buttons or remote commands--did not try the red button yet... Alternately disconnected the sat. lines but the unit did not switch from one to the other and continue to play. If #1 were disconnected, live feed stopped. If #2 were disconnected, no visible changes. Now, a few hours later, the unit no longer is playing the live feed in the PIL. I'm guessing the live buffer filled up.

The other two HR20s are fully functioning as normal.

The locked up unit was set to record only MPEG2 streams with 1 minute pads on start and stop. The manual recurrings were for chan. 249, Comedy Central at 6am and 11pm MST for an hour plus padding.

I do not plan on rebooting this unit until the next recording is scheduled to see if, indeed the rec light turns on/off and what the recording looks like. That should be early evening tonight

*Directv*, I would be very happy to let you diagnose the issue anytime. Let me know if there is more data I can capture or describe. Or if you would like to remotely diagnose in some fashion. Have Earl send me a PM or otherwise you can PM me with info on contacting you.

The very good news is that I think I've managed to get manual recurring working as expected (tho a complete reset and reformat is painful if one has lots of stuff already recorded.)

But the HR20 is still not stable. (Darn!) I look forward to the next release and plan on putting it thru the paces as well.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## gcisko

69RoadRunner said:


> My HR20 now knows whether I REALLY want to watch something. I set it to record the Steelers-Ravens masacre on the NFL ST in HD, but it decided not to record it. It shows "cancelled" in the History list.


What I did to try to stop this is to set these types of recordings to only delete after I delete them. You may want to try that in the future.


----------



## rpl47

After numerous stability issues and missed recordings, I called D* to swap out my HR20 for another one, which I received on Saturday. Refurb seemed quick and responsive. I recorded/watched the Titans/NYG on WNYW FOX and 7th Heaven on the station formerly known as WB11 for the Mrs. I couldn't bear to watch the Titans line up for the winning FG, so I turned the TV off. At about 7:45pm, I go into the list and resume the game for a few seconds just as the Titans are ready to kick. I hit stop just before the kicker's foot touches the ball (again, I couldn't bear to watch it). Five minutes later, I go back into my List and resume watching the game. As luck (or bad luck) would have it, my HR20 freezes up. :nono2: So at this point, I don't know if my sorry-ass Giants blew it, or if the game's in O/T, or what. :eek2: Upon reset, the screen is locked on the "Almost there..." blue screen for 10+ minutes. It is now completely unresponsive to a red button reset. Pull the plug, and I don't even get the welcome screen...it's still locked on the "Almost there...." screen. Mind you, this is the "New and Improved" refurb that is now 1 day old! 

I grab my original HR20 (thankfully, I didn't return it) and hook it up. Take a guess....now my original won't start up. :lol: I am now on the phone w/the rocket science division at D* for over an hour. I decided to hook up my old, trusty HR10-250, and guess what...it worked flawlessly! 

So now I have two HR20's that make great paperweights. D* tried to ease my frustrations by giving me useless programming credits, a free back-lit remote (ok...I like that one!), and of course, another HR20 ( which arrived today). The "new NEW" HR20 is NOT a refurb. It was packaged in the nice orange box like my first one, not the generic D* refurb white box. It came with a "R34" remote, which is nicer than the 23 or 24. Still waiting on my back-lit one. 

Ahhh, the saga continues.....


----------



## LameLefty

The Titans won.


----------



## rpl47

rpl47 said:


> After numerous stability issues and missed recordings, I called D* to swap out my HR20 for another one, which I received on Saturday. Refurb seemed quick and responsive. I recorded/watched the Titans/NYG on WNYW FOX and 7th Heaven on the station formerly known as WB11 for the Mrs. I couldn't bear to watch the Titans line up for the winning FG, so I turned the TV off. At about 7:45pm, I go into the list and resume the game for a few seconds just as the Titans are ready to kick. I hit stop just before the kicker's foot touches the ball (again, I couldn't bear to watch it). Five minutes later, I go back into my List and resume watching the game. As luck (or bad luck) would have it, my HR20 freezes up. :nono2: So at this point, I don't know if my sorry-ass Giants blew it, or if the game's in O/T, or what. :eek2: Upon reset, the screen is locked on the "Almost there..." blue screen for 10+ minutes. It is now completely unresponsive to a red button reset. Pull the plug, and I don't even get the welcome screen...it's still locked on the "Almost there...." screen. Mind you, this is the "New and Improved" refurb that is now 1 day old!
> 
> I grab my original HR20 (thankfully, I didn't return it) and hook it up. Take a guess....now my original won't start up. :lol: I am now on the phone w/the rocket science division at D* for over an hour. I decided to hook up my old, trusty HR10-250, and guess what...it worked flawlessly!
> 
> So now I have two HR20's that make great paperweights. D* tried to ease my frustrations by giving me useless programming credits, a free back-lit remote (ok...I like that one!), and of course, another HR20 ( which arrived today). The "new NEW" HR20 is NOT a refurb. It was packaged in the nice orange box like my first one, not the generic D* refurb white box. It came with a "R34" remote, which is nicer than the 23 or 24. Still waiting on my back-lit one.
> 
> Ahhh, the saga continues.....


...and I forgot to mention. When I did have the opportunity to talk to what appeared to be a knowledgeable Tech guy (and very friendly too), he told me that a red button reset is not as effective as pulling the power cord out, waiting 5 sec., and then powering up again...for what it worth....


----------



## hasan

Always try a red button reset first. Yanking a plug and putting it back in exposes the HR20 to some pretty nasty transients (potentially).

Also, 5 sec is not nearly long enough to let everything "come down" on the HR20. I would wait at least 30 seconds before plugging it back in. If all the capacitors that filter supply voltages to either memory locations or the processor(s) themselves have not discharged, you could have components in an "indeterminate" state lock the machine up.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## purpledave

I agree with the 30 sec. or maybe even 1 minute.


----------



## mgrimse

I'm 'scheduled' to get a machine on Thursday the 30th. I know it won't have the latest software. Should I have the tech:

download the latest s/w and reformat Thursday morning before I start using it,
just let it sit until s/w on the 12/1 arrives and do a reformat then, or
download the latest s/w and not reformat?

Just trying to get the best/cleanest start as I walk into (what looks like) hell.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## billt1111

LameLefty said:


> The Titans won.


Funny. Very underrated post. :lol:


----------



## jheda

billt1111 said:


> Funny. Very underrated post. :lol:


No, the Giants lost.


----------



## hasan

mgrimse said:


> I'm 'scheduled' to get a machine on Thursday the 30th. I know it won't have the latest software. Should I have the tech:
> 
> download the latest s/w and reformat Thursday morning before I start using it,
> just let it sit until s/w on the 12/1 arrives and do a reformat then, or
> download the latest s/w and not reformat?
> 
> Just trying to get the best/cleanest start as I walk into (what looks like) hell.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


When you install on the 30th, as soon as you start up it will get the most recent software on its own. That will be 0xFA if no update happens before then. If there is a release in your area before you install it will be a later version. You don't have to do anything special and don't have to reformat this early. Only reformat if you have a compelling reason to do so (severe problems not correctible in any other fashion).

Let the box do its updating...don't force updates until you know you have a stable reliable box...it just one more thing to go wrong.


----------



## bonscott87

Just to report that the guide and interface is getting slower and slower. No idea if it's from the FA update or the fact I know have MPEG4 locals, both came down the same day. Never had the slowness before. Sure wish I didn't get both so I could help troubleshoot which is causing the problem.

I've had more problems since I got MPEG4 locals then in the last 3 months I've had the HR20. Connection?


----------



## mtnagel

Went to watch Oprah today (yes, I sometimes watch Oprah) which was recorded on the SD local ABC. I'm pretty sure we started watching it before it had finished recording. There was nothing else recording. When FFing, I noticed it only went to 47 mins. So I was able to watch the recording even though it was a partial. I thought with partials they were always deleted?

Also, the audio was off by a tiny bit. I didn't really notice it, but my wife did, so I switched to the R10 (also to see the whole show) and the audio sync was even worse. Probably off by a half section or more. So maybe the audio sync issue wasn't due to the HR20?

Anyway, this is the first partial I've had in 6 weeks of using the HR20. I decided to do a reset and the partial Oprah was still there.


----------



## Lshields

Calebrot said:


> When you turn the unit off it does not actually turn off, it goes into standby, which basically turns the front panel lights off and turns the outputs off (although there are reports that optical audio does not go off on all units). The inputs of the unit still keep functioning in this state, which allows the unit to record programs in the To-Do list and also refresh the guide data. I turn my unit off (standby) every night and I have basically no problems, it records the shows that are scheduled for overnight recording. I even sometimes turn the unit off (standby) after a reset is complete so that the unit repopulates the guide faster.


I always keep it in standby when I'm not watching TV. I've not had to force reset mine in over six weeks. But when I did reset I did a total power off disconnect pwr for 20 sec then reconnect. Once the unit rebooted I immediately turned it off into standby mode and let it settle down for about an hour before I watched TV again. I have not had any lockups and record around 8 programs a day. I have had few issues with the HR-20 other than Manual recording issues. I have never let the unit get any closer to 20% of total capacity before I manually start to purge programs. So far 0xFA has been the most stable release for me.


----------



## tejohnson

Odd...

Same bug I reported in 0xEF: See post #895 of the 0xEF discussion thread. The thing is, it occured during the exact same shows!

This time the active tuner was/is on TLC, not Discovery HD. And, rather than watching/recording NCIS & The Unit on 380, it was on 80. So, somewhat "backwards", but odd enough. In short, the bug still exists.


----------



## Calebrot

jheda said:


> No, the Giants lost.


That was the best part of NFL action on Sunday, I'm still ROTFL over it.


----------



## jbstix

HR20 was on the Hallmark channel 312 tonight. I rewound to the final episode (they run 4 in a row) and wanted to record it for later viewing.
There was about 20 mins. of buffer in front of this episode. Not a big deal - the rerun all 4 episodes again starting @ 11pm.
I hit the R record button and nothing happened, waited, tried it a few more times and nothing, it would not record the episode. 
I've rewound plenty of times (even to the beginning of a buffer) and have never had any problems at all.
It just plain would not allow me to record - very strange.
Never experienced anything like this in any prior release.
Anyone else seen this behavior?
Maybe it's time for a good 'ol "RBR" red button reset.
Oh well, the possible update in the pipe will magically fix all of our issues... LOL :lol: I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Just J

Since the 0xFA software, every HD local program I record plays back with significant delay between visual action and accompanying audio.

As reported here, I noticed this yesterday (first local HD show watched from playback since returning from Thanksgiving holiday). Tonight, I noticed it while watching my playback of Friday Night Lights from Chicago local NBC HD. I also noticed it during local ABC HD showing of the Unit. But, I also noticed that the live broadcast had no delay, even if I used "skip-to-start to go back to the start and start watching. But if I go into the ToDo list and play the same part of the same show, the delay is significant and consistent.

Component connection to a Panasonic plasma and optical digital audio to a Panasonic receiver. And the HR20 had 2 red-button resets over the weekend just to clean up any post-update gremlins.

This needs to be a high priority bug fix - as others have noted, it's excruciating to try and watch any recorded HD locals with the sound lagging the action by a second or more.


----------



## Duke95

Tonight's update:

House, Studio 60, and Big Day all showed as being recorded. When we went to watch all three, it immediately asked us if we wanted to delete.

This unit is getting worse by the day.


----------



## mjbehren

Hello again,

First off... <knock, knock>

I am 5/5 for recordings since the red button reset after the channel change slowness issue. Channel changes are much faster and recordings are ok again.

Looks like 0xFA is ok here in my case. 

Mb


----------



## LameLefty

Duke95 said:


> Tonight's update:
> 
> House, Studio 60, and Big Day all showed as being recorded. When we went to watch all three, it immediately asked us if we wanted to delete.
> 
> This unit is getting worse by the day.


Do a red-button reset and you'll start making good recordings again in all likelihood.


----------



## DishDog

hasan said:


> When you install on the 30th, as soon as you start up it will get the most recent software on its own. That will be 0xFA if no update happens before then. If there is a release in your area before you install it will be a later version. You don't have to do anything special and don't have to reformat this early. Only reformat if you have a compelling reason to do so (severe problems not correctible in any other fashion).
> 
> Let the box do its updating...don't force updates until you know you have a stable reliable box...it just one more thing to go wrong.


You may want to do a red button reset after the initial set up.

The CSR I talked to yesterday told me that often times the initial download does not work 100% and immediate resetting covers any possible glitches.


----------



## 911medic

randyf said:


> Sorry for the confusion: I get the filter screen, but my custom channels are my only option. No selections for movies, sports, family/kids . . . Do I have to reset?


That's very strange...sounds almost like the software is corrupted somehow.

I would try a reset first, see if that fixes things. If not, you may need to force a re-download of the software, but I'd PM Earl about this first, as there have been a few people who's boxes have become un-bootable after forcing a software update.

Any chance you could post a picture of what you're talking about?


----------



## purpledave

bonscott87 said:


> Just to report that the guide and interface is getting slower and slower. No idea if it's from the FA update or the fact I know have MPEG4 locals, both came down the same day. Never had the slowness before. Sure wish I didn't get both so I could help troubleshoot which is causing the problem.
> 
> I've had more problems since I got MPEG4 locals then in the last 3 months I've had the HR20. Connection?


I am getting the delay of a couple of seconds when changing channels, and our HD locals are not broadcasting in MPEG4 yet, so for me there is no correlation.

I'm getting most anxious for OTA since I have to get my local HD channels direct into my TV, therefore can not do any recording of those channels in HD :grrr: .


----------



## shell lanes

do any 1 know the code for update the hr20-700 or e mail me the code when r new update is comeing out let me know plzzzzz


----------



## Tom Robertson

I guess I have to claim "my bad". The recurring manuals did not survive a reboot. And at least two of the units, the last item in the prioritizer list, a manual recurring for 1 hour, turned into a one time manual for 25 hours. Then as I checked another box, one of them flipped back to a recurring for 1 hour...Very strange!

They do not seem to be populating the todo list as expected. The todo list seems to be behaving just as it did before the reformat and reset. We'll see how this looks in the morning.

The unit that started all this, by way of a lockup described earlier, rebooted and immediately started recording for the remainder of the 25hours it thought it had left from the 6am today timeslot. Then as shows were to record on the #1 tuner, the tuner did not successfully change channels as I was presented with a black screen. The recordings that survived the reboot necessary to get rid of the 25hour recording session were all unwatchable with black screens, negative time indicators, etc. And locked up the unit again.

So I rebooted all three in my test lab and none seems to have carried the manual recurrings forward correctly. Scary stuff this.

If the programmers are reading these threads, I hope I've described the scenarios well enough. It looks as if the startup module that reads the prioritizer list has a data type mismatch with the other modules handling and setting the prioritizer list--at least for recurring manuals.

Based on the black screen issue, I suspect we have another case of the DD type problem whereby the software either: 1) doesn't ensure a change request has actually propagated to the hardware level, or 2) an interrupt at just the wrong moment is overwriting a hardware level request during the time the software is making the request. (I remember how tricky device level interrupts can be to manage in device drivers. Good luck, guys.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Duke95

LameLefty said:


> Do a red-button reset and you'll start making good recordings again in all likelihood.


I believe we have red button reseted that particular box about 5 times since FA came out.

I did a Reset All last night on that box to see if it changed anything. I will report back again tonight.


----------



## SockMonkey

shell lanes said:


> do any 1 know the code for update the hr20-700


So I guess you didn't believe me when I responded to your PM the other day? 

1. Restart
2. Enter 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote when you see the first welcome screen.
3. Wait and update will start.

That's all there is too it. However, you will only get the current update you are authorized for. If a new update is out and you're not authorized, this process will re-download the version you currently have on your DVR and will waste a lot of your time.

Bob


----------



## kbellve

JonFo said:


> I can confirm that for the second week in a row, if you start playing back a currently recording program (Desperate Housewives in MPEG4 HD Local), it causes the currently recording part of the program to drop audio.
> 
> Same program recorded on a TiVo via MPEG 2 SD LIL had no audio problems.


This happened to me as well...

ABC, Grey's Anatomy, MPEG4.

Dropped audio during playing back of a currently recording program. My wife was really annoyed with it and we had to switch to a different TV/receiver.


----------



## tjboyd

Recently, when trying to play anything off my MPEG4 locals from the list, it wont play... Just a 'Black" screen! It resolves by hitting the "Back" button and hitting "play" again. Only one time did I have to do it more than once to get program to play...


----------



## davidord

Calebrot said:


> Have you tried turning native off? I have mine off and left it off and channel changing is just as fast as on my R-15.


I'm getting the blank grey screen for a few seconds before the channel tunes also. I tried the red button reset and native is off. This box seems to be getting slower and slower tuning to channels and scrolling the guides.


----------



## elvisizer

Duke95 said:


> I believe we have red button reseted that particular box about 5 times since FA came out.
> 
> I did a Reset All last night on that box to see if it changed anything. I will report back again tonight.


 if a red button reset doesn't fix things you need to do a reset-all and then force a disk check. i had entire days of unwatchable recordings which red button resets fixed for about 24 hours, but would then return. this was under 0xEF, 0xF6 and 0xFA. after that happened, i did a reset-all, and forced a diskcheck. since then, not a single glitch with my hr. not a single missed recording in 10 days now. it's doing better than it did when i first got it!!
so, if you're having steadily increasing problems with unwatchables it's definitely worth it to format the box. just make sure you've watched everything, 'cause you lose your recordings, and write down your series links, 'cause you'll lose those too. But it sure is nice to have an HR showing Tivo-like levels of reliability!!!!!


----------



## sigma1914

elvisizer said:


> if a red button reset doesn't fix things you need to do a reset-all and then force a disk check. i had entire days of unwatchable recordings which red button resets fixed for about 24 hours, but would then return. this was under 0xEF, 0xF6 and 0xFA. after that happened, i did a reset-all, and forced a diskcheck. since then, not a single glitch with my hr. not a single missed recording in 10 days now. it's doing better than it did when i first got it!!
> so, if you're having steadily increasing problems with unwatchables it's definitely worth it to format the box. just make sure you've watched everything, 'cause you lose your recordings, and write down your series links, 'cause you'll lose those too. But it sure is nice to have an HR showing Tivo-like levels of reliability!!!!!


What do you mean, "force a disk check?"


----------



## elvisizer

sigma1914 said:


> What do you mean, "force a disk check?"


here's the full instructions for completely formatting and forcing a disk check on your HR20. I got this from one of Hasan's posts. It's the exact procedure that Directv told me to use. The disk check occurs when you hold down the key combo during the boot sequence.

I was ready to throw my hr20 out a window before doing this. Since, it's been literally perfect. No unwatchables at all.

Full Format Instruction Set #2:dbstalk 11/14/2006

Instructions for doing a FULL FORMAT (you lose all settings and recordings).
This will attempt to clean and prepare your hard drive:

1. Choose 'reset all' from HR20 GUI, then wait for reboot to finish.

2. Press the red reset button

3. You wll see the "Hello Welcome to DIRECTV" screen.

4. Then you will see the "Almost There" screen.

5. When you see the "Almost There" screen, on the HR20 front panel, PRESS and
HOLD DOWN (at the same time) the RECORD button and THE DOWN ARROW button, until
you see the "Hello Welcome to DIRECTV" screen (Note: the box will reboot during
this time, this is normal).

Note: When the record light illuminates RED for `2-3 seconds, release the
buttons.

6. DO NOT unplug/reset or interrupt power at this time! The estimated wait time
until you see the "Hello Welcome" screen after pressing and holdingdown the
Record & Down Arrow buttons could take UP TO TWO MINUTES. Average time is 1
minute.

7. At this point the box has rebooted and the drive has been reformatted.

8. Then you should see the 1st guided setup scree, the language selection
screen, in about 5 to 6 minutes.

9. Continue installing as normal


----------



## Howie

After a couple of months with no problems whatsoever, I finally got kicked in the butt - the unwatchable bug struck. Heroes and Studio 60 were both listed as having recorded successfully, but they only showed a black screen when trying to play them back. I was able to FF and RW all the way through each program, but there was nothing there to watch. This was from mpeg4 SF local stream. I had been out of town for the holiday and I let my drive fill up to only 20% available where I usually keep it above 40%. Also, on the same night I was watching the local RSN on channel 96 (Spurs/Warriors) live and had previously scheduled 2 programs to record at the same time back to back, so when the prompts came for me to cancel one or the other, I did cancel one each time. These are the only things that I can think of that I did differently from my normal usage.

And here I was thinking I was special and secretly gloating over you guys that were having all the problems.


----------



## fl_dba

Is there any difference between doing a red button reset and selecting reset from the menu assuming you have that option (unit not hung)?


----------



## Calebrot

Last night after watching NCIS, and Boston Legal, both of which were recorded and also 3lbs was recorded. After watching Boston Legal I returned to my local CBS for the news. Everything was fine until Letterman came on. Letterman went to a commercial and the audio dropped, I had to change channels to get the audio to come back.


----------



## Tom Robertson

fl_dba said:


> Is there any difference between doing a red button reset and selecting reset from the menu assuming you have that option (unit not hung)?


Not that I have been able to determine. I am usually able to force a software download from either type of reset.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sb999

I am continuing to have issues with games I schedule to record on NBA League Pass not recording. Yes, it's getting old. Last night I scheduled a game that started at 8:30. At about 8:35 I looked over and saw the record light on so I thought everything was fine. Then shortly after 9 I looked again and no yellow light. Checked My Playlist and nothing there. Checked history and there it was as "Canceled". Thank god for my RELIABLE Tivo which I HAVE to use to backup record evrything since the HR-20 can't be relied upon to record what it's told to. /sigh

It appears FA fixed one issue related to recording issues with premium sports packages but didn't fix others.


----------



## thekochs

Earl....FYI.

I was answering a question on the UNOFFICIAL Tips/Tricks on the hold FFW/RW button for tick mark skipping. It works fine for FFW but for Reverse it works fine *except* it will not go from the first tick mark to beginning of program. Also, during this process/time the PINK background to the onscreen RW icon comes up.


----------



## Calebrot

thekochs said:


> Also, during this process/time the PINK background to the onscreen RW icon comes up.


I also got a pink pause the other day. I paused a recording to set a bookmark, and when I pressed the green button, the pause icon turned to pink.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Calebrot said:


> I also got a pink pause the other day. I paused a recording to set a bookmark, and when I pressed the green button, the pause icon turned to pink.


Am I the only one to think that the PINKs are EASTER eggs? (sorry, don't shoot me...I didn't mean to. The devil made me do it... Honest...)


----------



## SockMonkey

Got home to find a copy of the freeview U2 Live in Milan that was recorded today by way of my Keyword Search Autorecord setting. However, went to play it and the HR20 locked up on me. In this case I selected "Play" from the left hand menu on the program description screen.

Just when I thought I was avoiding these lockups. :nono2: 

After a restart, the recording played fine.

Bob


----------



## greywolf

thekochs said:


> Earl....FYI.
> 
> I was answering a question on the UNOFFICIAL Tips/Tricks on the hold FFW/RW button for tick mark skipping. It works fine for FFW but for Reverse it works fine *except* it will not go from the first tick mark to beginning of program. Also, during this process/time the PINK background to the onscreen RW icon comes up.


To go to the beginning or end of a program, use the three second hold on the 6sec replay key or the 30sec slip key respectively. There is no tic mark at the beginning or end. The magenta backed icon ought to be the last thing they fix as it's only a curiosity.


----------



## Joelh1

The unit locked up tonight (just like it does at least twice a day) and when I reset it, it came back on and started recording for no reason. No matter what I did to try and stop the recording, it just kept on. I would stop it, it would sart again. I did another reset, and the same thing happened. I noticed that the channel it chose to record was one I have a "manual" set up on, so I deleted the manual and tried to stop the recording, still no luck. I reset the box...it is no longer recording that channel, but the record light was on. It wasn't recording anything and the record light was still on. I started recording something on tuner 1, then I started recording something on tuner 2. Then I stopped tuner1, then tuner 2. The record light went out.

I went in and set up my manual and to my surprise it is actually working. Manuals have never worked for me. They always said "cancelled". Now they are all in the to do list and ready to record.

It is about freaking time. I just hope this doesn't go away the next time the box locks up and I have to reset. Still having to reset at least twice a day. I guess I will know tomorrow.


----------



## w84mike

HR20 had worked flawlessly for me since the OxFA upgrade until today. Return of the unwatchable bug. The program was the Daily Show on SD channel 249 and it was the only thing that recorded at that time. Black screen shows a progress bar with 30 minutes, but nothing happens, no FF, no slip, no skip back, no nuttin'! I have had the unit since day after Labor Day and have only experienced about 3 lockups (only? how quickly we become jaded, lol), but have had partials and unwatchables with every update, usually not until about a week or so after the update, so I guess this one was right on time. Since I only had a couple items in MyPlaylist, I decided this would be a good time to do a full reset of everything. Maybe clearing out all the old history will help the machine work more efficiently. Worth a try anyway.

Mike


----------



## Tom Robertson

Joelh1 said:


> The unit locked up tonight (just like it does at least twice a day) and when I reset it, it came back on and started recording for no reason. No matter what I did to try and stop the recording, it just kept on. I would stop it, it would sart again. I did another reset, and the same thing happened. I noticed that the channel it chose to record was one I have a "manual" set up on, so I deleted the manual and tried to stop the recording, still no luck. I reset the box...it is no longer recording that channel, but the record light was on. It wasn't recording anything and the record light was still on. I started recording something on tuner 1, then I started recording something on tuner 2. Then I stopped tuner1, then tuner 2. The record light went out.
> 
> I went in and set up my manual and to my surprise it is actually working. Manuals have never worked for me. They always said "cancelled". Now they are all in the to do list and ready to record.


Joelh,

I'm glad you found the way to stop the recording. I've had to reboot each time I've had a manual go awry in this fashion. (I had all three HR20s in my test lab do this once!)

My experiences lead me to believe that you would have needed to perform a reset or reformat of the drive to get manuals to work. Your information is a most interesting development. Thanks for the details.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sb999

Things just keep getting better and better! Now the unit is locking up almost every time I delete something. Just goes to the screen with only the PIG showing (frozen picture of course) and the unit completely un-responsive. Reset button is the only option. /sigh ........ again.


----------



## LameLefty

sb999 said:


> Things just keep getting better and better! Now the unit is locking up almost every time I delete something. Just goes to the screen with only the PIG showing (frozen picture of course) and the unit completely un-responsive. Reset button is the only option. /sigh ........ again.


Have you tried a full disk format yet? If you haven't, with the degree of problems you're seeing, it would probably be a good idea to give it a try.


----------



## ptighe

Earl, has D* considered asking for some of the more problematic boxes as a means to look at the data stored on the drive and see what exactly got written? I would think that information might be very valuable, especially for the people that have had multiple unwatchable recordings.


----------



## avatar230

NOTHING BUT TRAILERS off of HDNet at 3:30 this morning immediately prompts for delete upon playback.


----------



## compac

Same here... had been doing ok of late untill I selected an hd prog in the 70's channel #'s last night

selected the record option from the 2nd info page for the prog...

Sys just hung in a please wait mode ... then a weird screen saver plus a dark pic in guide screen at the same time!!!

Had enough just did a red button reboot...

Sofar so.. good

​


sb999 said:


> Things just keep getting better and better! Now the unit is locking up almost every time I delete something. Just goes to the screen with only the PIG showing (frozen picture of course) and the unit completely un-responsive. Reset button is the only option. /sigh ........ again.


----------



## randyf

randyf said:


> Sorry for the confusion: I get the filter screen, but my custom channels are my only option. No selections for movies, sports, family/kids . . . Do I have to reset?





911medic said:


> That's very strange...sounds almost like the software is corrupted somehow.
> 
> I would try a reset first, see if that fixes things. If not, you may need to force a re-download of the software, but I'd PM Earl about this first, as there have been a few people who's boxes have become un-bootable after forcing a software update.
> 
> Any chance you could post a picture of what you're talking about?


Thanks 911. I'm fine now after redownloading all the guide data. You would've thought the installers would have done that for me  Which reminds me, they have to come out a third time to connect my off air correctly!


----------



## LameLefty

> Which reminds me, they have to come out a third time to connect my off air correctly!


You're joking, right? OTA isn't enabled yet.


----------



## Howie

I was watching an mpeg 4 recording of Boston Legal last night. At the halfway point I was slipping through the commercials when I got a spontaneous re-boot. When the box was back up, I went back to the same spot in the recording and started slipping again and presto! Another spontaneous re-boot. When the box came back up again, I re-started the same recording, but this time I did a 4x FF past the point where the re-boots occurred and jumped back a few times to get to the point where I was trying to get with the slipping. I was then able to watch the rest of the recording with no additional problems. I hadn't seen this behavior reported, so I thought I'd put it out there for the powers that be to consider.


----------



## randyf

LameLefty said:


> You're joking, right? OTA isn't enabled yet.


I want it correctly connected for when OTA is activated. I probably shouldn't have mentioned it ("reminds me"), but I've posted my installation nightmare in a different thread.


----------



## bobojay

Small problem we noticed last night. Caller ID isn't popping up on TV anymore. It's showing up on the list when you pull it up, but not on the screen. Was working fine before this last update.

Another thought on the no picture playbacks on our unit. It seems to only be on Mpeg-2 recordings. Also when you start playing, the video seems to progress, but there is no pic or sound. When I finally do get the pic going, the program has progressed to the point I rewind it, then push play again. Then it starts playing ok at the point in the program I let it get to before rewinding. Make any sense?


----------



## 325xia

randyf said:


> I want it correctly connected for when OTA is activated. I probably shouldn't have mentioned it ("reminds me"), but I've posted my installation nightmare in a different thread.


Having read that OTA might be Activated on Dec. 1st., maybe we will have an Update overnight, tonight.


----------



## hasan

325xia said:


> Having read that OTA might be Activated on Dec. 1st., maybe we will have an Update overnight, tonight.


No update with OTA this week, perhaps next. Latest word ...


----------



## mikeny

hasan said:


> No update with OTA this week, perhaps next. Latest word ...


I have to ask please point me to any post indicating, that "perhaps" we'll get an update with OTA next week. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bonscott87

mikeny said:


> I have to ask please point me to any post indicating, that "perhaps" we'll get an update with OTA next week. Thanks in advance.


Check the big "No OTA until 2007 thread". There is also an OTA sticky thread with latest info.


----------



## spolaski

Earl - if you can add it, I think Manual Recordings not scheduling or cancelling should be added to the "issue tracking post"

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=71240


----------



## sb999

LameLefty said:


> Have you tried a full disk format yet? If you haven't, with the degree of problems you're seeing, it would probably be a good idea to give it a try.


Oh yes. Twice now. I had no lock up issues at all until FA came out.


----------



## mikeny

bonscott87 said:


> Check the big "No OTA until 2007 thread". There is also an OTA sticky thread with latest info.


Thank you. Now, I've been through those thread again and other than Earl saying "There will be no OTA this week". and Directv.com saying "coming late 2006", I think you guys are being too optimistic about a possbility for NEXT week, IMO.


----------



## 325xia

mikeny said:


> Thank you. Now, I've been through those thread again and other than Earl saying "There will be no OTA this week". and Directv.com saying "coming late 2006", I think you guys are being too optimistic about a possbility for NEXT week, IMO.


I just don't understand what takes OTA on the HR-20 so long and delay after delay. You would think that the receiver would work as advertised. I guess the fact many are having problems with manual recordings might be part of the issue. I personally get my locals off of the Satellite, but not all are in HDTV. So, it will be nice when it is finally working.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Everything is working pretty smoothly, still. Just thought I'd chime in that the interval between channel changes is noticeably increasing.

I hate to do the red button reboot for something that simple > just because the Guide rebuild is a pain in the butt. Minor pain, yes. Beginning to feel like Windows 98, 1st edition. I'd like to hang in till the next update.


----------



## hasan

mikeny said:


> Thank you. Now, I've been through those thread again and other than Earl saying "There will be no OTA this week". and Directv.com saying "coming late 2006", I think you guys are being too optimistic about a possbility for NEXT week, IMO.


Since when does simply saying "perhaps" translate into "being too optimistic"? If you want to take out your frustration with D*'s snafu over OTA timing fine, but please don't twist my completely straightforward "perhaps" into a relativistic optimism scale. I made a simple statement and very neutral observation...that is all.

Have we degenerated into having to take issue with each other on silly timing issues because we are not happy with some aspect of the HR20?

God, we need an update so people can resume sniping at D* and not at each other, over non-existent issues. (Amen)


----------



## mikeny

hasan said:


> Since when does simply saying "perhaps" translate into "being too optimistic"? If you want to take out your frustration with D*'s snafu over OTA timing fine, but please don't twist my completely straightforward "perhaps" into a relativistic optimism scale. I made a simple statement and very neutral observation...that is all.
> 
> Have we degenerated into having to take issue with each other on silly timing issues because we are not happy with some aspect of the HR20?
> 
> God, we need an update so people can resume sniping at D* and not at each other, over non-existent issues. (Amen)


Mr. Noan,

First off I'll apologize as I have obviously offended you. From what I recall you're a valuable contributor here. However, I have no issue with you or your post. I just expressed my opinion. Check out all the stuff you wrote. You did overact. I wasn't sniping at anyone. Chill. I was just saying, IMO, when you say "perhaps" you're providing a little more than just a glimmer of hope. If I'd be surpristed if it's next week. Hope so though. Cheers.


----------



## billt1111

Ed Campbell said:


> Everything is working pretty smoothly, still. Just thought I'd chime in that the interval between channel changes is noticeably increasing.
> 
> I hate to do the red button reboot for something that simple > just because the Guide rebuild is a pain in the butt. Minor pain, yes. Beginning to feel like Windows 98, 1st edition. I'd like to hang in till the next update.


I noticed the same thing. For instance, Skip Forward or Skip Back might start becoming a little inconsistent or overly jumpy. A reboot seems to revitalize the box somewhat from odd anomalies since the last update. Its almost like a Windows slow memory leak that requires a reset to recover from. I just press the reset button at night once or twice a week before going to bed. With the unit off it rebuilds the guide in an hour, and most certainly by morning.


----------



## runopenloop

Got my first lock up of this type on FA tonight. Should have been recording Ugly Betty on one tuner and Earl / Office on the other. Power and record lights are on (as well as all other normal lights), but unit does not respond to any key press or remote activity (i.e. no flash of power light on key press). No video output on DVI or component. I *do* hear audio for Ugly Betty. Waited till the 3 shows should be over and did a reset. Not surprisingly, all 3 recordings are *not* present in MyPlaylist. My experience has been that FA is worse than EB, or whatever the last E? release was.


----------



## ODiN91

So it's official. This is a horribly unstable release. It was fine up until the last few days, but this is the second time in 2 days where the unit just stopped responding to remote input and had to be reset. Looks like my first partial recording might have been the cause or side effect recording Ch 13.

Hopefully the next release is coming soon and has some fixes.


----------



## underlord2

ODiN91 said:


> So it's official. This is a horribly unstable release. It was fine up until the last few days, but this is the second time in 2 days where the unit just stopped responding to remote input and had to be reset. Looks like my first partial recording might have been the cause or side effect recording Ch 13.
> 
> Hopefully the next release is coming soon and has some fixes.


It seems that it is unstable, only problem is at times I get really blocky/ no signal on some HD channels, and the rest is fine. SD recording/viewing is beautiful.

But I don't have much to complain because I didn't pay for it. :lol:


----------



## Ed Campbell

billt1111 said:


> I just press the reset button at night once or twice a week before going to bed. With the unit off it rebuilds the guide in an hour, and most certainly by morning.


Bill, I tried this, last night -- and it made no difference to the slowing of channel changes.

But, everything else is still functioning pretty well. Recordings sched for overnight went OK -- stuff sched for today is there; so, the experiment didn't make waves.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

ODiN91 said:


> So it's official. This is a horribly unstable release.


Not here, and not for many other folks. But there are some that have issues, many of which go away with a reset.


----------



## billt1111

Ed Campbell said:


> Bill, I tried this, last night -- and it made no difference to the slowing of channel changes.
> 
> But, everything else is still functioning pretty well. Recordings sched for overnight went OK -- stuff sched for today is there; so, the experiment didn't make waves.


Hmmm. Works great here. Channel changes are lightning fast. That means the software is fine. Must be a local problem.


----------



## Ed Campbell

billt1111 said:


> Hmmm. Works great here. Channel changes are lightning fast. That means the software is fine. Must be a local problem.


Could be. I always chuckle when folks note a stutter in the audio immediately after changing channels. We've always experienced that here in northern NM -- including HR10 and pre-HD SD receivers and DVR's!


----------



## DishDog

Ed Campbell said:


> Bill, I tried this, last night -- and it made no difference to the slowing of channel changes.


What have you tried to do to speed up channel changes?


----------



## elvisizer

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not here, and not for many other folks. But there are some that have issues, many of which go away with a reset.


Or a full format!! i'm such a format whore after it transformed my HR20 . . .


----------



## Ed Campbell

elvisizer said:


> Or a full format!! i'm such a format whore after it transformed my HR20 . . .


Let me get through a big weekend with EPL and FA Cup football matches, first. I must admit I'm becoming a convert to the full format. I did one, yesterday, on the R15 in the guesthouse.

It had locked up in really strange ways -- strange to me because I never use it. Called D* and got a CSR who knew all the R15 ins and outs -- and she recommended the full disaster treatment [still has 10e8 btw]. Did so -- and it runs like a veritable Swiss watch, so far.


----------



## gr8reb8

Ed Campbell said:


> Let me get through a big weekend with EPL and FA Cup football matches, first. I must admit I'm becoming a convert to the full format. I did one, yesterday, on the R15 in the guesthouse.
> 
> It had locked up in really strange ways -- strange to me because I never use it. Called D* and got a CSR who knew all the R15 ins and outs -- and she recommended the full disaster treatment [still has 10e8 btw]. Did so -- and it runs like a veritable Swiss watch, so far.


I think you just insulted the swiss watch makers... one day... :lol:


----------



## rhweimer

This quote from AVS forum: (Local is Jacksonville, FL)

"Just got off the phone with D*.

Apparently the date for HD local in local has now been pushed back to February, 2007. 

I have the HR20-700 DVR, so I asked when the OTA antenna in that will be activated. They gave the same date.

So much for an early Christmas present 

Peter"


----------



## NFLnut

Just when I thought that maybe D* was getting it a little more together with this box , I get hit with "Searching for sat (771)." So after almost four months, almost nothing has changed. This box is still every bit as much of a boat anchor as it was back in September! What's really idiotic is that if you try to watch the channel with the stupid "771" popup, the screen goes into screen saver mode.

I think it's time to make nice with TiVo and let the experts take over! D* can NOT build a properly working box! They still haven't gotten things right with the LAST box!


----------



## Tom Robertson

rhweimer said:


> This quote from AVS forum: (Local is Jacksonville, FL)
> 
> "Just got off the phone with D*.
> 
> Apparently the date for HD local in local has now been pushed back to February, 2007.
> 
> I have the HR20-700 DVR, so I asked when the OTA antenna in that will be activated. They gave the same date.
> 
> So much for an early Christmas present
> 
> Peter"


Peter,

Remember--you can only trust CSRs tell you that they are told to tell you at best. Long ago I learned to trust the people who have direct information rather than a public relations arm...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## underlord2

Shoot, now my recorded episodes of Quantum Leap (from ch 79) gets corrupted.

At the beginning, there is some blocking.

In the middle and all the way to the end, the blocking is so bad, you can't hear audio most of the time.

This is lame, IMHO.


----------



## bowltech

I'm currently using a Samsung SIR-TS360 and was thinking of upgrading to the HR20 so I can begin recording HD. I am also upgrading because I upgraded my dish to receive local HD via D*. Am currently using an OTA for that. Based on all the problems I've seen posted I'm wondering if it's worth my while. 

I'm interested in your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Tom Robertson

bowltech said:


> I'm currently using a Samsung SIR-TS360 and was thinking of upgrading to the HR20 so I can begin recording HD. I am also upgrading because I upgraded my dish to receive local HD via D*. Am currently using an OTA for that. Based on all the problems I've seen posted I'm wondering if it's worth my while.
> 
> I'm interested in your opinions. Thanks.


My suggestion is to upgrade when you get the best deal you think you can from D*. And keep whatever backup system you've got going for a little while longer.

Cheers,
Tom

And welcome to the forums! :welcome_s


----------



## bowltech

Thanks!



tibber said:


> My suggestion is to upgrade when you get the best deal you think you can from D*. And keep whatever backup system you've got going for a little while longer.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom
> 
> And welcome to the forums! :welcome_s


----------



## rhweimer

tibber said:


> Peter,
> 
> Remember--you can only trust CSRs tell you that they are told to tell you at best. Long ago I learned to trust the people who have direct information rather than a public relations arm...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Where do we get the direct information?

Dick


----------



## Tom Robertson

Sorry, I thought with 9,000 posts (and that is just this week) everyone knew:

Earl the Awesome.​


----------



## rhweimer

tibber said:


> Sorry, I thought with 9,000 posts (and that is just this week) everyone knew:
> 
> Earl the Awesome.​


Yes, I have read Earl's post (not all 9000), but do not remember him saying when Jacksonville would have local HD, or when HR20 would have OTA. 

Dick


----------



## purpledave

rhweimer said:


> This quote from AVS forum: (Local is Jacksonville, FL)
> 
> "Just got off the phone with D*.
> 
> Apparently the date for HD local in local has now been pushed back to February, 2007.
> 
> I have the HR20-700 DVR, so I asked when the OTA antenna in that will be activated. They gave the same date.
> 
> So much for an early Christmas present
> 
> Peter"


The potential delay for the OTA activation is very discouraging for someone living the the 94th DMA.... when the 47th city was just activated for HD Locals on D*.


----------



## Tom Robertson

rhweimer said:


> Yes, I have read Earl's post (not all 9000), but do not remember him saying when Jacksonville would have local HD, or when HR20 would have OTA.
> 
> Dick


Ah, of course. You see (all in fun, mind you) Earl is SOOO Awesome, he sometimes can't tell us directly the awesome things he knows. He can only hint, frustrate (again, all in fun), and tease us. Because he is so, so awesome.

But once in awhile, Earl descends to normal level in the form of "mythical release notes". Alas, or fortunately, he's been able to maintain the high ground for some time of late. 

(I hope you see the fun intended. No disrespect intended.)
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

purpledave said:


> The potential delay for the OTA activation is very discouraging for someone living the the 94th DMA.... when the 47th city was just activated for HD Locals on D*.


Purple,

Your sig includes an HR10-250. Do you not get OTA that way?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## purpledave

tibber said:


> Purple,
> 
> Your sig includes an HR10-250. Do you not get OTA that way?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Hi Tom,

Yes I do, but that is on a smaller tv, and not in my home theater, so I am wanting everything out of the HR20-700 that it is designed to do. Am I asking for too much...?

Dave


----------



## Tom Robertson

purpledave said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Yes I do, but that is on a smaller tv, and not in my home theater, so I am wanting everything out of the HR20-700 that it is designed to do. Am I asking for too much...?
> 
> Dave


Definitely you are not asking for too much! 

You sounded like someone who didn't have any OTA access, like many people here, and I happened to catch your sig. We all deserve OTA.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hasan

rhweimer said:


> Yes, I have read Earl's post (not all 9000), but do not remember him saying when Jacksonville would have local HD, or when HR20 would have OTA.
> 
> Dick


Forget Jacksonville for the moment. As far as OTA (and Earl), you have to learn to read between the lines, throw salt over your left shoulder, consult the Oracle of Delphi and practice divination. Then and only then will the potential meanings of his cryptic and always entertaining "data bits" become apparent. If you wait for Earl to actually say something declarative and determanitive, it could be old news by then. (but at least it will be right) It's the "mystery" of the thing that really hooks us, and Earl is a proven master of mystery.

We are very fortunate to have both Earl and his sense of humor. Between the two of them some interesting tidbits can be gleaned. If he could be more forthright, he would ...so we have to "work with him", or just wait patiently and ignore all the noise. The pearls are there, but sometimes you really have to work at it to ferret them out. (and even then, you can't be sure you got his drift, as he appears to relish our confusion if not consternation, especially when we jump to conclusions or read more into his "deft" references than he intended.) <cruel smile>

Earl deserves some kind of award....I just haven't figured out what that should be at this time. <dripping with sincerity>

Sure beats any quoted conversations I've seen with CSRs!

Seriously, Earl is the equivalent of a National Treasure, just in the smaller world of HR20'iousness.


----------



## rhweimer

hasan said:


> Forget Jacksonville for the moment. As far as OTA (and Earl), you have to learn to read between the lines, throw salt over your left shoulder, consult the Oracle of Delphi and practice divination. Then and only then will the potential meanings of his cryptic and always entertaining "data bits" become apparent. If you wait for Earl to actually say something declarative and determanitive, it could be old news by then. (but at least it will be right) It's the "mystery" of the thing that really hooks us, and Earl is a proven master of mystery.
> 
> We are very fortunate to have both Earl and his sense of humor. Between the two of them some interesting tidbits can be gleaned. If he could be more forthright, he would ...so we have to "work with him", or just wait patiently and ignore all the noise. The pearls are there, but sometimes you really have to work at it to ferret them out. (and even then, you can't be sure you got his drift, as he appears to relish our confusion if not consternation, especially when we jump to conclusions or read more into his "deft" references than he intended.) <cruel smile>
> 
> Earl deserves some kind of award....I just haven't figured out what that should be at this time. <dripping with sincerity>
> 
> Sure beats any quoted conversations I've seen with CSRs!
> 
> Seriously, Earl is the equivalent of a National Treasure, just in the smaller world of HR20'iousness.


I could not agree with you more!


----------



## snewo

I just had an HR20 lockup and it's funny, it happened the same way as my only other lockup. 

It seems that the HR20 prefers the "My Playlist" page for doing items like hitting play and deleting (dash-dash) as opposed to selecting an individual program from the same page and choosing either play or delete from the provided menu. I've had it lock-up twice so far in that submenu. I had to have my 2 yo wait 5 minutes for a reboot before getting to watch Dora....THE HORROR!!

This is about as close as I can get to complaining about the unit though. It's been really good for me (knock on wood). If this item was already listed I apologize, I haven't been able to read every page. The ones I have read don't list it though. If you're having lock-up issues I strongly suggest you avoid doing things through the menu.

Sorry to not sound annoyed, but overall I think this unit fricken ROCKS.


----------



## underlord2

tibber said:


> Definitely you are not asking for too much!
> 
> You sounded like someone who didn't have any OTA access, like many people here, and I happened to catch your sig. We all deserve OTA.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


The only channel I can't get that is OTA is PBS, and thats why I would want OTA myself.


----------



## skakusha

One of my HR-20's is working fine and has had little to no issues. It is connected via HDMI to a Panasonic 42 inch plasma. The only issue has been no closed caption.

The bigger issue is the second box. This one is connected via component and HDMI to a Sony 60 inch SXRD LCD projection TV. I have used both HDMI and component to see if I can get the issues to stop, but have been unsuccessful. I have had more issues with this box since the software update then ever before. This week I have had two dropped MPEFG-4 local recordings on NBC and Fox. IN addition the audio/video synch problems are occurring on every single MPEFG-4 local recording. I have tried exiting and restarting recording, red button resets, and even switched between HDMI and component. 

Sometimes the recordings start off synched, until I use slip or jump back. After that the recordings are messed up.

Any other advice on this? Anyone having the same issues? I have been a little surprised since all of these issues are since the last update, but really started this Tuesday.


----------



## sigma1914

skakusha said:


> One of my HR-20's is working fine and has had little to no issues. It is connected via HDMI to a Panasonic 42 inch plasma. The only issue has been no closed caption.
> 
> The bigger issue is the second box. This one is connected via component and HDMI to a Sony 60 inch SXRD LCD projection TV. I have used both HDMI and component to see if I can get the issues to stop, but have been unsuccessful. I have had more issues with this box since the software update then ever before. This week I have had two dropped MPEFG-4 local recordings on NBC and Fox. IN addition the audio/video synch problems are occurring on every single MPEFG-4 local recording. I have tried exiting and restarting recording, red button resets, and even switched between HDMI and component.
> 
> Sometimes the recordings start off synched, until I use slip or jump back. After that the recordings are messed up.
> 
> Any other advice on this? Anyone having the same issues? I have been a little surprised since all of these issues are since the last update, but really started this Tuesday.


Hate to say it, maybe try a reformat. Watch your recordings, first.


----------



## Calebrot

bowltech said:


> I'm currently using a Samsung SIR-TS360 and was thinking of upgrading to the HR20 so I can begin recording HD. I am also upgrading because I upgraded my dish to receive local HD via D*. Am currently using an OTA for that. Based on all the problems I've seen posted I'm wondering if it's worth my while.
> 
> I'm interested in your opinions. Thanks.


Now may be the perfect time to upgrade. When you call retention, remind them of all the problems that you have heard from other people that the HR20 has, but tell them you're confident that DTV will get them worked out and that you are willing to live through the problems but expect a GREAT deal.


----------



## dougthonus

Well my HR20 failed to record anything successfully for the past 3 days. Everything has been "unwatchable" bugged. 

I did the disk format tonight, and I will set up the guide tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## hasan

Be sure to let us know the results of the reformat, and also when you do, do you have MPEG-4/HD-Locals on your system?


----------



## fvmojoman

Count me in as well as having a pretty stable unit until this release. Getting the above message when trying to start watching a recorded program. Of course the remedy is a re-boot but last night my wife went with this approach and lost 3 recordings. Kindof bummed that this unit had worked so well for the first 2 months and then this happens..

Earl, any word on whether the next update will correct this issue? Thanks!


----------



## mikeny

I've seen some mention, I believe, but I thought I would mention my observations of:

Pause then Play brings you several seconds behind your pause point.

Rewind of buffered Live TV shows a freeze frame and it's hard to see where to stop.


----------



## S. DiThomas

bowltech said:


> I'm currently using a Samsung SIR-TS360 and was thinking of upgrading to the HR20 so I can begin recording HD. I am also upgrading because I upgraded my dish to receive local HD via D*. Am currently using an OTA for that. Based on all the problems I've seen posted I'm wondering if it's worth my while.
> 
> I'm interested in your opinions. Thanks.


Bowltech - just did this.

Overall unless you jump to HD- MPEG 4 locals right away you shold be fine. I have two HR20's replaced two SIR-TS360's and the improvements are dramatic:
1) faster boxes
2) better guide and operation
3) Better remotes - Samsung's remotes stunk
4) Better resolution on HD sources except OTA - have yet to see that yet.
5) Faster tuning (except with RF remote)
Did I mention better decoding - especially of 480i sources...

Overall very pleased. The backlit RF remote option is well worth it also if you need RF control. But beware there is no IR+RF remote option as there was with the TS-360.

Where are you at in the country and how do you get your locals? (Wait just reread the post - keep your OTA local cable, you will need it if you have MPEG4 local issues pending further gama testing of the HR20). Since you have that option I would say your upgrade when OTA is activated (soon we all hope) is very safe and you can avoid poential lower quality D* HD signals and some MPEG4 recording issues on most OTA available channels if your configuration even has that issue.

Weclome to the gang of beta testers er I mean gamma testers :balloons:


----------



## Ed Campbell

purpledave said:


> The potential delay for the OTA activation is very discouraging for someone living the the 94th DMA.... when the 47th city was just activated for HD Locals on D*.


47 was activated? We're in 46 and nada has been activated!


----------



## Calebrot

I wrote this out originally yesterday and for some reason it never appeared so I am going to do it again. Warning: This is very detailed explaining every step that was taken and what occurred. 

These are all series links that I have set up and this is what my unit was scheduled to do on Thursday night:

T1 8-9 CBS Local MPEG4 - Survivor
T2 8-8:30 NBC Local MPEG4 - My Name is Earl
T2 8:30-9 NBC Local MPEG4 - Nothing I hate the Office
T1 9-10 ABC Local MPEG4 - Grey's Anatomy
T2 9-9:30 NBC Local MPEG4 - Scrubs
T2 9:30-10 NBC Local MPEG4 - 30 Rock

So everything is set. When Survivor began I paused it because I wasn't ready to watch TV. Around 8:15 I began watching Survivor. At 8:30 I paused Survivor again to take the dog on his nightly galavant around the neighborhood. I began watching again around 8:40. At 8:58 while just over the half hour mark of Survivor, I get the message that the DVR needs to change the channel to record Grey's. Because there was still 2 minutes left of Survivor I left the PITA screen on top because I didn't want it to change the channel too soon. When 9 came, the unit changed the channel like it should. This removed Survivor from the buffer and I had to pull it back up through MyPlaylist and fast forward to the point I was at. Everything is operating as it should so far. When Survivor was finished I got the delete keep prompt and choose delete. Once I exited out of MyPlaylist I was returned to ABC just as I should be. Now here is where the problem came in. It was about 9:28 because I was not over the second tick mark of Grey. Instead of going back to MyPlaylist to watch Grey's I just rewound first using the holding FF 3 sec routine to get to the first tick mark. I then put the unit is FFx4 rewind to get to the beginning. Normally when the recording reaches the beginning it just starts playing. Here is the problem. When the icon turned to play, the screen froze solid and I could not get off the first recorded screen of Grey's. Now the unit itself was not locked. Playback was just frozen on the first screen. If I pressed FF the time indicator remained at 9:00 and the screen remained frozen but if I hit play after letting it fast forward for a few seconds I would end up deep into the show. Rewind to the beginning again, locked again. FF again, screen stays frozen, hit play, a few minutes into Grey's again. I finally got to watch Grey's almost from the beginning but not from the very beginning after fumbling around for around 10 minutes. 

All shows recorded that should have and all were watchable except for the glitch with Grey's

I hope I was detailed enough so the problem can be reproduced by DTV but I hope that other people that are having recordings that freeze at the beginning read this and try the FF before giving up on watching their show.


----------



## kylebj

Hey guys. I am new to this discussion, but everyones knowledge has been very valuable when I was thinking about getting the HR-20. I've had two issues happen since the last software update:
1. When I go to watch something from My Playlist the audio has not matched up with the video. I'll press pause and then play and it will sync up. Is there is a easier fix to this?
2. Went to watch Grey's Anatomy and it was stuck in fast forward but the audio was normal. Stopped and restarted it and it still happened. Grey's was the only program that this happened. Anybody else had an issue like this?
Thanks for any insight and for all the info everybody has given.
kj


----------



## LameLefty

I don't have either problem with mine so I can't really give you much advice. I would normally suggest an issue with your local feed as for the cause of #2, but I just checked our recording of the last Grey's Anatomy (from the same Nashville local as you) and we didn't have any problem. Have you tried a red-button reset? I would think that this might take care of both problems. Let us know.


----------



## spolaski

mikeny said:


> Rewind of buffered Live TV shows a freeze frame and it's hard to see where to stop.


I've seen this too - it seems to be more of a problem with MPEG-4 channels.


----------



## brunyan

Well, back again  

Ran flawlessly for two weeks, started the lockup dance with 0xFA, and now my HR20 will not reboot at all. Tried the three finger low level format found eslewhere in this thread, have tried the big red switch power on/off, have played with the little red button reset for days now, the disk just whirrs a bit (no clicks or clacks), the blue lights spin, and it just sits at the step 1 of 2 screen for hours and hours ... seems to be an expensive toaster at this point. 

So, I am within my 30 days since purchase - for those of you who have returned and gotten refurbs from D* - how is that working for you? I could try that, but then I can still take it back to BestBuy and just swap for a new box - but they are backloged now until late December - bummer.

At least my HR15 works like always  Any advice?


----------



## SockMonkey

So since day one of owning (ahem... leasing) my HR20, I have never had a problem with caller ID. Even through multiple upgrades and restarts the caller ID has always worked for me. I know this is not the case for everyone.

However, the other day we noticed that when the phone rang, we got nothing on the screen. Both my wife and I have become very accustomed to having the caller ID appear on the screen so we both sat there with blank looks on our faces when it didn't show up. God help us if we had to actually turn our heads to look at the phone. :lol: 

Anyway, I figured maybe it was just a fluke. Then today we got another call and the same thing... no caller ID. This time I decided to check the menus. I found that the caller ID notifications were off. Huh??? I certainly didn't turn them off. My wife has never once pressed any of the buttons that get you into the menus. Best I can guess... the last restart (when my unit froze the other day) turned it off. 

Strange.  

Bob


----------



## cdallennc

brunyan said:


> ...little red button reset for days now, the disk just whirrs a bit (no clicks or clacks), the blue lights spin, and it just sits at the step 1 of 2 screen for hours and hours ... seems to be an expensive toaster at this point.


Exact same thing happened to me today also... kept cycling through the blue setup screens... once it did finally come out of them... though just long enough for me to see that all of my recordings are gone... 100% free space available ! Unfortunately this results in 4 nights worth of prime time TV gone... D* is sending me a new one but they can't replace the series episodes we have missed now.


----------



## Tom Robertson

brunyan said:


> Well, back again
> 
> Ran flawlessly for two weeks, started the lockup dance with 0xFA, and now my HR20 will not reboot at all. Tried the three finger low level format found eslewhere in this thread, have tried the big red switch power on/off, have played with the little red button reset for days now, the disk just whirrs a bit (no clicks or clacks), the blue lights spin, and it just sits at the step 1 of 2 screen for hours and hours ... seems to be an expensive toaster at this point.
> 
> So, I am within my 30 days since purchase - for those of you who have returned and gotten refurbs from D* - how is that working for you? I could try that, but then I can still take it back to BestBuy and just swap for a new box - but they are backloged now until late December - bummer.
> 
> At least my HR15 works like always  Any advice?


Welcome to the forums. :welcome_s Wish we could meet under a better situation.

The only two things I can suggest are to force a download of the software. For simplicity sake, I'd recommend unplugging the box for a few sec, then at the first welcome screen press the 0 2 4 6 8 buttons in sequence.

After that, try forcing a reformat on the disk. Here are Hasan's well written instructions:

Full Format Instruction Set #2:dbstalk 11/14/2006

Instructions for doing a FULL FORMAT (_you lose all settings and recordings_).
This will attempt to clean and prepare your hard drive:

1. Choose 'reset all' from HR20 GUI, then wait for reboot to finish.

2. Press the red reset button

3. You wll see the "Hello Welcome to DIRECTV" screen.

4. Then you will see the "Almost There" screen.

5. When you see the "Almost There" screen, on the HR20 front panel, PRESS and
HOLD DOWN (at the same time) the RECORD button and THE DOWN ARROW button, until
you see the "Hello Welcome to DIRECTV" screen (Note: the box will reboot during
this time, this is normal).

Note: When the record light illuminates RED for `2-3 seconds, release the
buttons.

6. DO NOT unplug/reset or interrupt power at this time! The estimated wait time
until you see the "Hello Welcome" screen after pressing and holdingdown the
Record & Down Arrow buttons could take UP TO TWO MINUTES. Average time is 1
minute.

7. At this point the box has rebooted and the drive has been reformatted.

8. Then you should see the 1st guided setup scree, the language selection
screen, in about 5 to 6 minutes.

9. Continue installing as normal

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## dougthonus

After my HR20 not recording anything correctly for 3 days (always get that black screen with "Do you want to delete?" immediately coming up as soon as I hit play) I've reformatted my drive, and started over again. 

Hopefully it works, because the days I missed were non important recording days, but if stuff stops recording on monday and tuesday than my wife is putting out the warrant on me.

On the bright side, I noticed that I now get local WGN in HD, so hooray for that. It was the last HD channel I was missing that I really wanted because it carries a lot of local sports.


----------



## andrens

dougthonus said:


> Well my HR20 failed to record anything successfully for the past 3 days. Everything has been "unwatchable" bugged.
> 
> I did the disk format tonight, and I will set up the guide tomorrow and see what happens.


I did a reformat myself. I was having issues with the unit not showing a picture after the tv being off for any length of time. I'd turn the tv on and would hear the sound, but have no picture. No buttons on the unit would respond. If I changed the channel with the remote I would then lose the audio. It's not my set, because I have a picture on my other HDMI inputs (I'm using a Key Digital Xplorer card that has 4 hdmi inputs). To make a long story short, the reformat has not resolved my issue. This is my second unit. I was having lockup problems with the other one too.

Anyone else having similar issues? My recordings are always ok.


----------



## opelap

Just wanted to ask Earl if they are looking at adjusting the automatic padding for recording. When using a SL or a one button record, the unit starts recording right at the beginning of the show and has actually cut off the last 20-30 seconds of the show as well. I know there was a previous thread about the internal clock being off and that would explain this problem.

Just wondering if it was on the list of issues.


----------



## FredMig

Recorded the SEC Championship game yesterday. I added 1 hour of padding. Upon watching the recording, I noticed that there was only 10 minutes of padding, and that there were 7 tick marks on the orange bar which ended at 1:45. After that, solid orange until the end. No big deal, except that when the recording reached the final tick, the "delete now" bug appeared. I restarted the play-back and got past the last tick. The recording ended early in the fourth quarter. 

Once again, this unit failed to fulfill a basic function of a DVR - actually recording what was programmed. I've been very patient, but enough time has passed since introduction so that the BASICS SHOULD BE FIXED BY NOW.

C'mon D*, get 'r done!


----------



## tfederov

I copied this from my thread below but thought it needed to be in here because I'm running 0xFA.

So I'm just surfing the web and all of a sudden, I hear what sounds like my TV! I thought it could be one of those annoying web ads so I shut down all of my windows and I still hear the noise. I reboot my PC and while it's going down I still hear it. That's when I realized my speakers which share my PC and HR20 were probably putting out audio from the HR20 which was in standby. Sure enough, that's where the noise was coming from. I figure I red button reset that too and when it went into standby after coming back up, the sound returned again about 30 minutes later. I thought standby also turned the audio off (At least it has for the past month or so until this weekend)????


----------



## sigma1914

FredMig said:


> Recorded the SEC Championship game yesterday. I added 1 hour of padding. Upon watching the recording, I noticed that there was only 10 minutes of padding, and that there were 7 tick marks on the orange bar which ended at 1:45. After that, solid orange until the end. No big deal, except that when the recording reached the final tick, the "delete now" bug appeared. I restarted the play-back and got past the last tick. The recording ended early in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Once again, this unit failed to fulfill a basic function of a DVR - actually recording what was programmed. I've been very patient, but enough time has passed since introduction so that the BASICS SHOULD BE FIXED BY NOW.
> 
> C'mon D*, get 'r done!


It's been noted MANY times that there is padding problems & to record shows after to "work around" the issue.


----------



## induna

In this software release, I have been having increasing problems with the "crop" format option blowing up the picture too large. The HR20 is connected to my TV by HDMI and set to output 1080i only. This happened very infrequently with earlier software releases, but happens the majority of time now on channels like SCFI and TOON.


----------



## Tyrod

Thought I'd summarize the issues I'm currently having. Certainly not deal breaking but slightly irritating. The FA release is the longest release my HR-20 has operated under.

In order of importance (to me)
1. Doesn't record some things it should have with no conflicts (1 instance)
2. Audio dropouts on MPEG4 recordings (several instances, not sure if I get dropouts while watching live cause I don't watch MPEG4s live, another reason for OTA.)
3. "dead" spots in recordings, like a minute or less dropout, trickplay will get recording moving again, but data is missing, both within the first 5 mins of recording (2 instances in approx 20 recordings)
4. Caller ID doesn't always work (unknown quantity, more than one)
5. Pink trickplay icon (random)

I don't mind reformatting to try to fix these problems. Its Just getting my series links back in is a PITA cause the guide data is so slow coming back.


----------



## w84mike

Had a lockup last night when I pressed the play button while in MyPlaylist to play a recorded movie, just like I have done a hundred+ times before. Nothing was being recorded at the time and the TV was tuned to the Discovery HD channel. When I rebooted, all of the items in MyPlaylist were still there and I immediately played the very same movie I tried to play when the lockup occurred - it played without problem. The movie had been recorded from Showtime HD. This came just three days after doing a complete reformat. Stability still lacking.

Mike


----------



## dougthonus

> Be sure to let us know the results of the reformat, and also when you do, do you have MPEG-4/HD-Locals on your system?


I do have mpeg4 HD locals, they comprise the vast majority of the TV I watch and record as well.

So far the reformat has helped my issue with the huge delay in changing channels, but I have not yet recorded anything. The first test will be tonight, and the big test will be Monday through Wednesday where I record 4-5 programs a night.


----------



## Tyrod

dougthonus said:


> I do have mpeg4 HD locals, they comprise the vast majority of the TV I watch and record as well.
> 
> So far the reformat has helped my issue with the huge delay in changing channels, but I have not yet recorded anything. The first test will be tonight, and the big test will be Monday through Wednesday where I record 4-5 programs a night.


Dood, all that network television is gonna make you brain ded. LOL good luck


----------



## FredMig

sigma1914 said:


> It's been noted MANY times that there is padding problems & to record shows after to "work around" the issue.


I know it's been reported MANY times. That's because it's happening MANY times..........too MANY times!

If we keep quiet, it will take the pressure off of D*.


----------



## purpledave

tibber said:


> Full Format Instruction Set #2:dbstalk 11/14/2006
> 
> Instructions for doing a FULL FORMAT (_you lose all settings and recordings_).
> This will attempt to clean and prepare your hard drive:
> 
> 1. Choose 'reset all' from HR20 GUI, then wait for reboot to finish.
> 
> 2. Press the red reset button
> 
> 3. You wll see the "Hello Welcome to DIRECTV" screen.
> 
> 4. Then you will see the "Almost There" screen.
> 
> 5. When you see the "Almost There" screen, on the HR20 front panel, PRESS and
> HOLD DOWN (at the same time) the RECORD button and THE DOWN ARROW button, until
> you see the "Hello Welcome to DIRECTV" screen (Note: the box will reboot during
> this time, this is normal).
> 
> Note: When the record light illuminates RED for `2-3 seconds, release the
> buttons.
> 
> 6. DO NOT unplug/reset or interrupt power at this time! The estimated wait time
> until you see the "Hello Welcome" screen after pressing and holdingdown the
> Record & Down Arrow buttons could take UP TO TWO MINUTES. Average time is 1
> minute.
> 
> 7. At this point the box has rebooted and the drive has been reformatted.
> 
> 8. Then you should see the 1st guided setup scree, the language selection
> screen, in about 5 to 6 minutes.
> 
> 9. Continue installing as normal
> 
> Good luck,
> Tom


Tom,

Thanks for sharing this information. A suggestion to Milominderbinder2 who has done such a marvelous job of Tips & Tricks for the HR20... this might be good to add at the end of your creation.:goodjob:


----------



## Tom Robertson

opelap said:


> Just wanted to ask Earl if they are looking at adjusting the automatic padding for recording. When using a SL or a one button record, the unit starts recording right at the beginning of the show and has actually cut off the last 20-30 seconds of the show as well. I know there was a previous thread about the internal clock being off and that would explain this problem.
> 
> Just wondering if it was on the list of issues.


The unofficial list of tips and tricks shows how to set the recording defaults. It is one of the "Menu" items that is contextual when dealing with a recording item.

Given the nature of the networks and their time being different from each other and the rest of the world, I've padded nearly everything since the days of my first VCR, many years ago.


----------



## Joelh1

You can add audio drop out to the issues list.

At times when a show goes into a commercial or a commercial goes into a show, the audio drops out. I can get the audio back by jumping back 6 seconds. This didn't happen to me prior to FA. It happen often now.


----------



## vegout

FredMig said:


> Recorded the SEC Championship game yesterday. I added 1 hour of padding. Upon watching the recording, I noticed that there was only 10 minutes of padding, and that there were 7 tick marks on the orange bar which ended at 1:45. After that, solid orange until the end. No big deal, except that when the recording reached the final tick, the "delete now" bug appeared. I restarted the play-back and got past the last tick. The recording ended early in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Once again, this unit failed to fulfill a basic function of a DVR - actually recording what was programmed. I've been very patient, but enough time has passed since introduction so that the BASICS SHOULD BE FIXED BY NOW.
> 
> C'mon D*, get 'r done!


This exact thing happened to me too.


----------



## Reggie3

tfederov said:


> I copied this from my thread below but thought it needed to be in here because I'm running 0xFA.
> 
> So I'm just surfing the web and all of a sudden, I hear what sounds like my TV! I thought it could be one of those annoying web ads so I shut down all of my windows and I still hear the noise. I reboot my PC and while it's going down I still hear it. That's when I realized my speakers which share my PC and HR20 were probably putting out audio from the HR20 which was in standby. Sure enough, that's where the noise was coming from. I figure I red button reset that too and when it went into standby after coming back up, the sound returned again about 30 minutes later. I thought standby also turned the audio off (At least it has for the past month or so until this weekend)????


I am confused as to how you have wired your speakers to the HR-20 - and a pc. The HR-20 does not drive speakers so you have to have some input to something from the HR-20

give us some details.


----------



## loubolb

System has been stable since this release but today I had the first issue. Nothing crazy but I have a spining blue light (looks like its paused) and the record light is not on but it is recording. The good news is the recording is watchable, a change from when this happened in the past.


----------



## RGMChicago

Earl,

Any Idea why I would have lost all the HD local listings today - (Local Chicago)? I reset the box twice hoping to bring them back and nothing? 

Thanks :nono2:


----------



## Marshall

To insure that I get a good recording since I suffer from MPEG4 drop outs, I tried recording the same show on both the MPEG4 channel and the SD channel. 

The SD channel got the black screen recording.

Then I tried the MPEG4 channel and the National HD channel. The national HD channel got the black screen.

Then an SD channel was showing several shows in a row all with the same name. Just different episodes of an old show. There were 4 of them. They all black screened.

However most of my recordings are OK. Just can't trust it.

So now I use my SD tivos to record and as a failsafe to the HD network show recordings.


----------



## LameLefty

> However most of my recordings are OK.


Does that include any recordings made since the first black screen recordings? The only way I could regain my ability to make good recordings after my batch of 10 unwatchables was a reboot.


----------



## Doug Brott

I found a small bug that I believe is easily repeatable. I was using the JUMP BACK button a few times in a row (4-5 in my case) then decided that I should REWIND instead because it wasn't going fast enough. The first time that I pressed the REWIND button, it issued the JUMP BACK feature rather than going to 1xREWIND. A second press of the REWIND button then worked as expected.


----------



## SockMonkey

brott said:


> I found a small bug that I believe is easily repeatable. I was using the JUMP BACK button a few times in a row (4-5 in my case) then decided that I should REWIND instead because it wasn't going fast enough. The first time that I pressed the REWIND button, it issued the JUMP BACK feature rather than going to 1xREWIND. A second press of the REWIND button then worked as expected.


I can confirm that this is happening on mine too. Each and every time I do this.


----------



## jbstix

brott said:


> I found a small bug that I believe is easily repeatable. I was using the JUMP BACK button a few times in a row (4-5 in my case) then decided that I should REWIND instead because it wasn't going fast enough. The first time that I pressed the REWIND button, it issued the JUMP BACK feature rather than going to 1xREWIND. A second press of the REWIND button then worked as expected.


I tried to report this exact bug a couple of times, I think back in the EF bug thread?? Maybe I didn't describe it as well as you... 

Brott, and anyone else, can you please confirm another "bug" that I've described before, and is not a big deal per se, but it is a pain.
When using the "skip to tick" feature, it does not actually skip to the tick mark, instead it's about 30-60 seconds behind. So, if you try to skip to the next tick, it just takes you to the tick mark you tried to just advance to.


----------



## LameLefty

> When using the "skip to tick" feature, it does not actually skip to the tick mark, instead it's about 30-60 seconds behind. So, if you try to skip to the next tick, it just takes you to the tick mark you tried to just advance to.


I can confirm that behavior - I saw it last night while catching up to real-time after starting the Cowboys-Giants game on my local NBC MPEG4 HD channel.


----------



## Doug Brott

jbstix said:


> I tried to report this exact bug a couple of times, I think back in the EF bug thread?? Maybe I didn't describe it as well as you...


OK, I didn't read every single post. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbstix

brott said:


> OK, I didn't read every single post. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm just glad to get these two little bugs recognized *again* so hopefully they can be squashed soon. 
Thanks LameFly for confirming the skip to tick bug as well.

*** One other thing that I'm sure has already been spoken of, the picture clarity and accuracy when FF and RW is not as good in this last release,
it was better prior to this one, IMO.

So is someone in the programmers group reading through all these posts and making note of these bug reports -not likely- or is it a Mod or Admin trying to keep track of all this?


----------



## SockMonkey

jbstix said:


> I'm just glad to get these two little bugs recognized *again* so hopefully they can be squashed soon.
> Thanks LameFly for confirming the skip to tick bug as well.
> 
> *** One other thing that I'm sure has already been spoken of, the picture clarity and accuracy when FF and RW is not as good in this last release,
> it was better prior to this one, IMO.
> 
> So is someone in the programmers group reading through all these posts and making note of these bug reports -not likely- or is it a Mod or Admin trying to keep track of all this?


There is a issue tracking post on the first page of this thread (here). Earl adds bugs to that list. They are not there, we should lobby him to add them.


----------



## paulman182

I am back to weekly lockups requiring reboots since the last update.

First thing in the morning after six-eight hours of being in standby.


----------



## gobucks100

FredMig said:


> Recorded the SEC Championship game yesterday. I added 1 hour of padding. Upon watching the recording, I noticed that there was only 10 minutes of padding, and that there were 7 tick marks on the orange bar which ended at 1:45. After that, solid orange until the end. No big deal, except that when the recording reached the final tick, the "delete now" bug appeared. I restarted the play-back and got past the last tick. The recording ended early in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Once again, this unit failed to fulfill a basic function of a DVR - actually recording what was programmed. I've been very patient, but enough time has passed since introduction so that the BASICS SHOULD BE FIXED BY NOW.
> 
> C'mon D*, get 'r done!


I had the same thing happen to me as well. This is like the 5th game that this box has done this. After entering the request for an extra hour, I even went into the to do list to check that my instructions had been accepted correctly which it had. I was so pissed when I came to watch the game later that night and found that it had stopped at 3:10 with 12:30 left in the game that I called D* and was given $150 dollars in programming credits. I recommend that you do the same.

I also requested additional time for the Big 12 Championship game which it did do as instructed so sometimes it will record a buffer but most of the time it will not add the time requested

This has been a known problem since September and for this box still to be unable to do such a simple request this late in the game is unacceptable. What is so difficult about adding a buffer to the end of a recording?

Earl, 
Although this problem has been reported many times, it is not in your summary of known issues at the beginning of this thread. Can you add it to the list?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## jbstix

SockMonkey said:


> There is a issue tracking post on the first page of this thread (here). Earl adds bugs to that list. They are not there, we should lobby him to add them.


Sounds good, should we PM him, or maybe he's checking this thread as we speak???

Earl, can you please add these 2 bugs to the list? They have been around for me for at least 4 updates.

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jbstix said:


> So is someone in the programmers group reading through all these posts and making note of these bug reports -not likely- or is it a Mod or Admin trying to keep track of all this?


I am trying to keep them all in the 2nd post, but I will admit, that it has been hard to keep up with it, especially once you fall behind.

But as for someone in the programming group, reading through all these post.
Actually... yes, that is exactly what is going on.


----------



## jbstix

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am trying to keep them all in the 2nd post, but I will admit, that it has been hard to keep up with it, especially once you fall behind.
> 
> But as for someone in the programming group, reading through all these post.
> Actually... yes, that is exactly what is going on.


Thanks Earl, does your reply mean you are adding these two little bugs to the 
2nd post ? ( I haven't checked yet)

Your efforts here are appreciated!!!


----------



## andrens

paulman182 said:


> I am back to weekly lockups requiring reboots since the last update.
> 
> First thing in the morning after six-eight hours of being in standby.


I'm there with ya. Every day. I don't even have it in standby, but have to reset every day.


----------



## scottrof

Since this new release i've had many unwatchable shows, you go to play them and are immediately prompted to save or delete.

Also, the trick play buttons will be inactive. I have found that you can hit the BACK button about 10 times and they will become responsive again. Then in order to use them you have to change channels, so anything in the buffer or recorded you can't see but at least you don't have to reboot and lose all the guide data.

Also, with this update it now takes 5-6 seconds to switch channels, it had been a lot faster than that with previous versions.

Best.
Scott


----------



## scottrof

elvisizer said:


> if a red button reset doesn't fix things you need to do a reset-all and then force a disk check. i had entire days of unwatchable recordings which red button resets fixed for about 24 hours, but would then return. this was under 0xEF, 0xF6 and 0xFA. after that happened, i did a reset-all, and forced a diskcheck. since then, not a single glitch with my hr. not a single missed recording in 10 days now. it's doing better than it did when i first got it!!
> so, if you're having steadily increasing problems with unwatchables it's definitely worth it to format the box. just make sure you've watched everything, 'cause you lose your recordings, and write down your series links, 'cause you'll lose those too. But it sure is nice to have an HR showing Tivo-like levels of reliability!!!!!


Funny, i've found that since I reformatted my Box has been less stable.


----------



## gcisko

FA has for the most part been great for me. Massive trick play use since the FA release and I just now needed to reset. What started happening is the video on Mpeg2 recorded shows would toggle it's aspect ratio. It would go from normal to a tall aspect ratio. It would do this during trick play and sometimes go back to normal once it started going to PLAY again. If it was tall I would try some trick play until it would randomly go back to the normal aspect ratio. Rather than fiddle with stopping/starting to get the proper aspect ratio I just did a reset.

I have had no other issues since this software release. Everything had been cool!


----------



## Ed Campbell

I was a bit nervous heading into the weekend -- and into this week. Mostly because of football matches in England and Europe. Lots of occasions with a match recording on each tuner and watching a third recorded earlier. This wouldn't have worked a while back.

So far, everything is doing just fine. Made it through Saturday's EPL matches. Recording on HDNet and BBCA simultaneously, tonight -- while watching Dexter, recorded from the weekend.

Still working fine.

I recommended the HR20 as one of my holiday gift suggestions, today, over at Dvorak Uncensored -- and got an affirmative comment from one of our readers in Utah. No negatives.


----------



## jspanitz

Had the same issue here. Three shows from that night display that message and there is no way to play them. Rebooting the box does not help. It also seems as if the box is now missing shows that should be recorded. Like tonight, the only show set to record @ 10:00pm is Boston Legal. Instead, we got nothing.



avatar230 said:


> Not sure if this was the "additional stability fix" or not, but last night in my final hours on 0xF6, I ended up with bad recordings of:
> 
> THE TONIGHT SHOW // KNBC MPEG-4 @ 11:35pm
> THE LATE SHOW w/ DAVID LETTERMAN // KCBS MPEG-4 @ 11:35pm
> 
> Both shows come up with the "Do you want to delete?" dialogue box as soon as I play them. Interestingly, they were not deleted out of the box during the 0xFA reboot, and if I use "MARK & DELETE" it shows they are taking up some space on the HR20, so in that respect they seem different from the "Do you want to delete?" bug as I've experienced it before. Also interestingly, I never experienced the "Do you want to delete?" bug until the last day of use on 0xEF, and that was on an MPEG-2 DOG WHISPERER. Now I've seen it three times in two days.


----------



## mrshermanoaks

Arrrgh! Studio 60 tonight ended up as a bad recording (LA local NBC MPEG4). Went to watch it 15 minutes in, and wouldn't play. Tuned to the live show and found I couldn't rewind. Have had very few of these and haven't had any of these for weeks now.

Fingers crossed that this big new release will do something to address these.


----------



## JLove336

scottrof said:


> Since this new release i've had many unwatchable shows, you go to play them and are immediately prompted to save or delete.
> 
> Also, the trick play buttons will be inactive. I have found that you can hit the BACK button about 10 times and they will become responsive again. Then in order to use them you have to change channels, so anything in the buffer or recorded you can't see but at least you don't have to reboot and lose all the guide data.
> 
> Also, with this update it now takes 5-6 seconds to switch channels, it had been a lot faster than that with previous versions.


I've experienced the exact same thing plus the box then records 3 manual recordings of the fox news channel simultaneously.


----------



## hfhlt004

scottrof said:


> Since this new release i've had many unwatchable shows, you go to play them and are immediately prompted to save or delete.
> 
> Also, the trick play buttons will be inactive. I have found that you can hit the BACK button about 10 times and they will become responsive again. Then in order to use them you have to change channels, so anything in the buffer or recorded you can't see but at least you don't have to reboot and lose all the guide data.
> 
> Also, with this update it now takes 5-6 seconds to switch channels, it had been a lot faster than that with previous versions.
> 
> Best.
> Scott


I wish I had known this before I reset and lost all the programs recorded over the weekend. Thanks. Tech support said she had not heard of such a thing. Perhaps these "advanced" tech support people need more training? It seems an effort in futility to follow their instructions. I wonder if they spend their spare time laughing at us? I've never asked for any rebates, but I think it is time for me to write and request a no charge from the time of installation to at least the end of the year. Maybe until they get OTA active, since I did not know of this until installation in late September. I don't want to have to read these forums every day, but it sadly seems necessary. (Have been with Directv for 8 years, so this is not an empty gripe)


----------



## rlockshin

Since this upgrade I have had numerous instances where the remote and front buttons do not work at all. Cannot even power off the unit. This is ridiculous.
Would reformatting the hard drive fix the problem.
Earl, how soon is the next fix?


----------



## Carbon

For the most part my HR20 has been rock solid. However on Sunday evening I was watching football live not a recording on channel 25 Fox and whenever I paused and then tried to resume I would get the play icon > but the game would not resume. The only way that I could get the game to resume was to change the channel however that would bring me back up the "live" so I would miss a play or two. I went to another channel 04 CBS and when I paused I would get the same problem. I then changed to a non-hd channel 620 Fox Sports East pressed pause waited 30 sec pressed play and it would not resume. I performed the red button reboot and all was fine.


----------



## AlexCF

rlockshin said:


> Since this upgrade I have had numerous instances where the remote and front buttons do not work at all. Cannot even power off the unit. This is ridiculous.


I had this yesterday. I turned off the DVR while watching and recording Family Guy on Sunday. Turned it on again after work yesterday, saw a frozen screen.. from Family Guy. Remote did nothing, the front controls on the DVR did nothing (including power). Ended up resetting. Oddly enough though, it had recorded a couple of shows in between Family Guy and me resetting it.

Anyone remember back when power buttons turned things off no matter what? Welcome to the future, where devices turn off only when they feel like it. :grin:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

rlockshin said:


> Earl, how soon is the next fix?


Soon...

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6324&d=1159886509


----------



## 911medic

Earl Bonovich said:


> Soon...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6324&d=1159886509


And the next line from that movie: "How soon?"


----------



## jclark

I think that I have been hit twice in 2 days with the unwatchable bug. Sunday night, I wanted to start watching the Amazing Race about 20 minutes after the program started. I started watching through My Playlist and just had a black screen. Well, I thought to myself "No big deal, it still should be in the buffer." So, I turned to that station and there was no buffer. So evidentally it switch the turner that wasn't recording. I went back into the recording through my playlist and tried the 30 sec slip trick and it worked.

Last night, the same thing a happened with Heroes. Both were MPEG 4 locals. When I notice this behavior is there any more useful informaion that I can relay to help fix the problem?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## gcisko

gcisko said:


> I have had no other issues since this software release. Everything had been cool!


OK I did notice one thing after my red button reset. Whenever I did the 7 sec back trick play during live programing, I would not get the status bar. Earl said you should. I was getting it for recorded programing. Just not live. 32 second forward slip (I confirmed it is 32 seconds not 30) showed the status bar.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Not sure where I confirmed that on a Jump Back you would get a status bar...

You *SHOULDN'T* get the status bar on a jump back.
If I said that some where else, my apologize for the confusion.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Last night I watched a BSOD happen.

At just before 9pmMST, I was watching football on ESPNHD 73, tuner #2 was most likely still on MSNBC, 356 from recording Keith Olberman and Scarburogh country. A few minutes earlier the popup warning me that it had to change channels at 8:59 (I pad) to record CSI: Miami on my SD local channel 2. I also had Fast Money recording on CNBC, 355. 

I let the popup stay up, to default to change channels. At the appointed hour, the screen froze on the football image and the record light lit. I pulled up the list, was able to play fast money, but CSI:miami stayed on the frozen image. I never locked up, but this morning I tried to play both recordings. Fast money was fine, CSI black screen, tried to play for a few moments, gave me the "shall I delete" popup. Repeated attempts to play gave the same results.

Rebooted the unit, CSI: Miami gone, nothing in the history except a note that it had recorded.

Watching it happen was revealing to me. As a programmer, it felt like another example of the software not double checking that the hardware did what was requested. Either from a timing or interrupt issue, very similar to the DD indicator problem.

HTH,
Tom


----------



## gcisko

hfhlt004 said:


> Tech support said she had not heard of such a thing. Perhaps these "advanced" tech support people need more training? It seems an effort in futility to follow their instructions.


I think all the tech support people needs is to acknowledge this website that it's efforts. It would reduce many concerns I think. Most times though they act like this is all fiction or something.


----------



## gcisko

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not sure where I confirmed that on a Jump Back you would get a status bar...
> 
> You *SHOULDN'T* get the status bar on a jump back.
> If I said that some where else, my apologize for the confusion.


I think is was one of the "e" software releases. I mentioned that the instant 7 sec back did not bring up a status bar, but the 30 sec slip did. I was certain you said both should. If the instant 7 sec back is not supposed to show a status bar, then everything is working wonderfully


----------



## avatar230

mrshermanoaks said:


> Arrrgh! Studio 60 tonight ended up as a bad recording (LA local NBC MPEG4). Went to watch it 15 minutes in, and wouldn't play. Tuned to the live show and found I couldn't rewind. Have had very few of these and haven't had any of these for weeks now.
> 
> Fingers crossed that this big new release will do something to address these.


Did this wind up listed as "Partial" in the history, or did it wind up as "Recorded" but the finished recording was totally unwatchable?


----------



## TERRYB2241

PoitNarf said:


> Perhaps there is also a timer in the software that will switch OTA on on Thanksgiving morning?  (wishful thinking, I know) December 1st is coming awfully close you know.


December 1st has come and pass and still OTA is not on.  I want my local off the air High Def channels that I use be able to watch with previous HD DVR before the HR20. I only got the HR20 because we are to get the local HD channels this month. Cost me $200 to upgrade to the HR20 and new dish.


----------



## SockMonkey

TERRYB2241 said:


> December 1st has come and pass and still OTA is not on.  I want my local off the air High Def channels that I use be able to watch with previous HD DVR before the HR20. I only got the HR20 because we are to get the local HD channels this month. Cost me $200 to upgrade to the HR20 and new dish.


It appears that there will be an update in the next day or so (see the first post on this page by Earl). It may or may not contain the OTA update. Hang in there... it's coming.
Bob


----------



## S. DiThomas

Bug report:

First red button reboot for my new HR20-700. Watching TV this morning and doing the 3 second channel change limbo. On I think "what not to wear" on TLC in SD.

Hit record on the remote and the yellow light comes on. Hit pause screen freezes. Hit rewind no change, hit FF no change. Hit guide get the guide then exit to frozen screen. Have to turn the box off and on just go get a moving image. Hit play the screen just stuck. No DVR controls or chanel change controls worked at all.

Recording was lost and did not appear in My playlists. After repeating this 3x I did the red button reboot and the recording features now seem to work normally.

This is the first time trying to do a manual in program record on this box since install. This is also the first red-button reboot.


----------



## sgrimess

The update seems to have cured my problem which was Dallas locals locking up. Surfing does seem to have slowed a bit.


----------



## FredMig

I tried a red button reset to (1) try to cure a "delete now" bug and to (2) see if the time to change channels could be reduced (>5 seconds for a channel change w/ Native=off).

After the reset, 8 of 9 programs on My Playlist were GONE!

My wife is now watching the remaining program.

Should I re-format since My Platlist will already be empty, or am I just whistling in the HR20 graveyard????????


----------



## Earl Bonovich

FredMig said:


> I tried a red button reset to (1) try to cure a "delete now" bug and to (2) see if the time to change channels could be reduced (>5 seconds for a channel change w/ Native=off).
> 
> After the reset, 8 of 9 programs on My Playlist were GONE!
> 
> My wife is now watching the remaining program.
> 
> Should I re-format since My Platlist will already be empty, or am I just whistling in the HR20 graveyard????????


The "delete" now bug.... basically is denoting that the programs didn't record in the first place. (empty recordings)... so the reboot was just clearing out those "empty" recordings.

A reboot should be fine to restore the normal function.


----------



## dhammis

Not incredibly thrilled with this latest update. My box was working fine but since this update I've had some issues. Some are just moderately annoying, others are more concerning.

Annoying things include temporary audio dropouts (1-3 seconds) on Local HD channels, slower movement through the guide and menus, freeze frame during rewinds and rewinds working like the instant replay button.

The more concerning issues are a spontaneous reboot while fast forwarding and items showing up in the History with a future date saying "Cancelled".

On the upside, the remote seems to be working better with my Aquos and I received less rain/snow fade during the recent storm. 

Here's hoping things get better, or at least don't get any worse.


----------



## btmoore

Earl Bonovich said:


> The "delete" now bug.... basically is denoting that the programs didn't record in the first place. (empty recordings)... so the reboot was just clearing out those "empty" recordings.
> 
> A reboot should be fine to restore the normal function.


I am not sure that is correct, I have see this twice now I was able both times to start playing the video by repeatedly attempting to replay the recording. Once it worked the second time and the other took 4 times, but both times I was able to get them to play.


----------



## jkc120

dhammis said:


> The more concerning issues are a spontaneous reboot while fast forwarding


As in, it actually reboots _itself_ or it locks up? It rebooting itself is the first I've heard of that I think. What temperature is your unit running at?



dhammis said:


> and items showing up in the History with a future date saying "Cancelled".


This is normal. Either a) it's a repeat and your series link is set to "First Run", or you recently rebooted and the guide data was wiped. When this happens, the shows will list as "cancelled" until they actually record (they will show up in the TODO list).


----------



## m_jraj

jkc120 said:


> As in, it actually reboots _itself_ or it locks up? It rebooting itself is the first I've heard of that I think. What temperature is your unit running at?
> QUOTE]
> 
> This actually happened to me as well for the first time this weekend during the Falcons/Giants game on Channel 5 in Atlanta. At one point in the 3rd quarter, whenever I tried to 4x or 30 second slip past a certain spot, it would reboot. It did this twice. I was only to skip to tick past it (missing about 15 min of action).


----------



## devellis

After being out of town, I got back yesterday, went to watch Heroes, recorded in SD, and got the "delete now?" dialog box. Hitting "don't delete" did nothing at first. After several attempts at "don't delete" and "exit", I finally got it to unfreeze (go back to playlist). I tried again to play it, and the same thing happened. I did a red button reset, and was eventually able to watch the show. So, the "don't delete" bug didn't signify that the show had never been recorded but was due to something else. THere was pixel blocking that I haven't seen before and some audio drop-outs that seem ubiquitous, but the show was definitely viewable. 

As context, I got my 5 lnb dish up and running on Saturday and, until looking at this thread, I figured that the inclusion of HD locals in the mix was the source of the problem. I'd set the "record" for the SD broadcast rather than the HD because I thought there might be issues and wanted to feel my way before committing to recording from HD. Also, with native on, channel changes involving switches between HD and SD seemed considerably longer than I remember them being on Saturday when I left town, but maybe I'm just remembering wrong.

This is the first significant problem I've had with this box.


----------



## FredMig

btmoore said:


> I am not sure that is correct, I have see this twice now I was able both times to start playing the video by repeatedly attempting to replay the recording. Once it worked the second time and the other took 4 times, but both times I was able to get them to play.


I've had that experience with "delete now" also.

Anybody have any success in reducing "surf" time? Does a full disk re-format help?? My channel change time is getting progressively and painfully slower.

Thank you btmoore and Earl for the feedback on my original question.


----------



## lguvenoz

devellis said:


> After being out of town, I got back yesterday, went to watch Heroes, recorded in SD, and got the "delete now?" dialog box. Hitting "don't delete" did nothing at first. After several attempts at "don't delete" and "exit", I finally got it to unfreeze (go back to playlist). I tried again to play it, and the same thing happened. I did a red button reset, and was eventually able to watch the show. So, the "don't delete" bug didn't signify that the show had never been recorded but was due to something else. THere was pixel blocking that I haven't seen before and some audio drop-outs that seem ubiquitous, but the show was definitely viewable.
> 
> As context, I got my 5 lnb dish up and running on Saturday and, until looking at this thread, I figured that the inclusion of HD locals in the mix was the source of the problem. I'd set the "record" for the SD broadcast rather than the HD because I thought there might be issues and wanted to feel my way before committing to recording from HD. Also, with native on, channel changes involving switches between HD and SD seemed considerably longer than I remember them being on Saturday when I left town, but maybe I'm just remembering wrong.
> 
> This is the first significant problem I've had with this box.


An interesting observation from our HR20. It appears that this problem crops up after about 7 days or so. Do a red button reset (maybe we should all call them RBRs since we talk about them so much??? ) and have no problems at all for a while then... BOOM. A day's worth of recordings are toast. Just had to do one yesterday when all of the wife's soaps gavce the nice "Do you want to delete?" message.


----------



## paulman182

Earl Bonovich said:


> The "delete" now bug.... basically is denoting that the programs didn't record in the first place. (empty recordings)... so the reboot was just clearing out those "empty" recordings.
> A reboot should be fine to restore the normal function.


Earl, the part about not being recorded in the first place is is not true in my case.

I had my first case of the "Delete Now" bug last night. Every recording in the playlist was showing it, including some that had been recorded for weeks and had been playing fine.

I deleted a couple of new ones before I realized a red button reset would make everything playable. It did, but of course the ones I deleted were gone.

This is my first significant problem with the HR20, coming after a lockup Monday morning that required a RBR. The disk was more full than it ever had been, but was still showing about 65% free.


----------



## Tyrod

Woke up this morning to a locked up box. Hmmm, I thought, maybe I got something downloaded last night. So, while the box was qyrating after a RBR I connected the OTA antenna. Crap, it musta locked up in standby for no reason I can decern.


----------



## LameLefty

> I deleted a couple of new ones before I realized a red button reset would make everything playable. It did, but of course the ones I deleted were gone.


When I had a rash of unwatchables about 2 weeks ago, the red-button reset deleted them all automagically.


----------



## lguvenoz

LameLefty said:


> When I had a rash of unwatchables about 2 weeks ago, the red-button reset deleted them all automagically.


I forgot to mention that little tidbit.... While the RBR brings our HR20 to a happy state with new recordings.... The normal MO is that everything with the "Do you want to delete?" issue disappears.


----------



## paulman182

Well, I guess I should consider myself lucky.

The RBR didn't delete anything. If it had deleted all the unwatchables, every recording would have been gone, because nothing would play before the RBR.


----------



## iceman2a

FredMig said:


> I've had that experience with "delete now" also.
> 
> *Anybody have any success in reducing "surf" time? Does a full disk re-format help?? My channel change time is getting progressively and painfully slower.*
> 
> Thank you btmoore and Earl for the feedback on my original question.


This is my biggest complaint with the HR20! Very few previous problems til this last update. Channel surfing is slowing to a "crawl"! The other problems were "annoying", this is realy "frustrating"......


----------



## jlancaster

iceman2a said:


> This is my biggest complaint with the HR20! Very few previous problems til this last update. Channel surfing is slowing to a "crawl"! The other problems were "annoying", this is realy "frustrating"......


I couldn't agree more...most other problems for me at least are solved..but channel changing has become wicked slow.


----------



## purpledave

iceman2a said:


> This is my biggest complaint with the HR20! Very few previous problems til this last update. Channel surfing is slowing to a "crawl"! The other problems were "annoying", this is realy "frustrating"......


I have tried the RBR a couple of times with no improvement in the "Channel Crawl". I have not done the full format, as I keep holding off with hope that an update is truly coming soon.

One more plea for OTA !!!


----------



## mrshermanoaks

avatar230 said:


> Did this wind up listed as "Partial" in the history, or did it wind up as "Recorded" but the finished recording was totally unwatchable?


Actually, it is listed as "Recorded".

We watched it live while it was still "recording". At the end of the show it came up with the delete prompt, and when my wife hit delete, it locked up. When it rebooted, the show was gone.


----------



## Doug Brott

btmoore said:


> I am not sure that is correct, I have see this twice now I was able both times to start playing the video by repeatedly attempting to replay the recording. Once it worked the second time and the other took 4 times, but both times I was able to get them to play.


This happened to me one time. It seemed weird at first, but I think I know how it happened in my case.

We were going to watch survivor a week back. Live TV was on, but it was shortly AFTER the show had recorded. I started the program and immediately received the Keep/Delete message. I said "Oh crap, the unwatchable bug." I chose to keep the recording and then tried to start it again. It worked - no problem.

What had happened just before was telling, though. My wife had checked to verify that the program was recording. I'm believe that she started the program from the list to check. After checking, she switched over to our OTHER HR20 so Survivor kept playing, we just couldn't see it. I believe that at some point, Survivor reached the end of the program, offered the keep/delete (still hidden from view) and then timed out with the default of KEEP. Once I got to the TV and switched back to the ORIGINAL HR20, the above sequence occurred. In my case, I think that when I started the program the current-location pointer should have been reset to the beginning of the show, but was instead still sitting at the very end. So when I asked it to PLAY, it went to the end and asked me if I wanted to keep/delete. Once I chose keep, the pointers were reset correctly and all was well.

Hopefully this bug has been successfully addressed in the next release.


----------



## HDNut

I do a lot of recording and watching on my HR20 and never have any problems at all. I wonder how many HR20's are in use at present and how many work without any problems? Maybe we showld have a thread to collect that data.


----------



## litzdog911

HDNut said:


> I do a lot of recording and watching on my HR20 and never have any problems at all. I wonder how many HR20's are in use at present and how many work without any problems? Maybe we showld have a thread to collect that data.


The vast majority of folks with no problems don't come here, so it would be impossible to collect statistically valid data.


----------



## S. DiThomas

With all the Red button reboots going on and resolving issues do we have a software issue akin to Windows bloat where memory or other kernal issues eventually result in corruption or similar problems in the Operating System that produce a similar effect in our HR20 Operating System?

I have no clue how the HR-20 operates, but it makes sense that the red button reboots clear any corrupt memory and operating system issues and restore the unit to normal.

Anyone with details on the boxes OS care to share?

Also if the RBR is such a clensing item (though it clenses the memory for the chanel guide - I HATE THAT) should we all be doing it every week or few days to make the box work properly just as we do with our Windows PCs?


----------



## btmoore

litzdog911 said:


> The vast majority of folks with no problems don't come here, so it would be impossible to collect statistically valid data.


As far as that goes, the same is likely true for people with problems. It is all moot, with out any idea of number of total HR20 users, the subset of those users who even think of using the Internet to discuss the HR20 and then smaller subset of those who find this forum, not to mention it is unknown the subset of users who have seen the documented software defects. With out any of that data, this is all mental masturbation.


----------



## hasan

Finally, the voice of reason....it will never fly here, but it is refreshing.


----------



## lguvenoz

litzdog911 said:


> The vast majority of folks with no problems don't come here, so it would be impossible to collect statistically valid data.


I would agree wholeheartedly with this assessment. This forum is the wrong place to try and get any relevant data about the relative number of problematic HR20s. Look around and you'll see that the majority of the folks posting have issues  In most cases, they're with the HR20, not the personal type... !rolling

If D* could actually publish the number of active HR20s in the system, you might be able to begin to get a feel for the number of issues, but still would not be very relevant unless you had a way to do a blind survey of a pool from the community at large.


----------



## paulman182

S. DiThomas said:


> Also if the RBR is such a clensing item (though it clenses the memory for the chanel guide - I HATE THAT) should we all be doing it every week or few days to make the box work properly just as we do with our Windows PCs?


Mine developed the "unwatchable" bug yesterday and had just been RBR'd one day before, because it was locked up first thing that morning.

Since you wipe out guide data when you reboot, probably most folks use the button only as a next-to-last resort. (Last resort is format the hard drive.)


----------



## dhammis

jkc120 said:


> As in, it actually reboots _itself_ or it locks up? It rebooting itself is the first I've heard of that I think. What temperature is your unit running at?
> 
> Not sure about the temp, I'll have to check it when I get back home. I was fast forwarding with the 30 second slip through the commercials on a recorded Family Guy and it froze for a moment and then restarted itself. Worked fine after that and I was able to go back to that point and watch the rest of the show, but it was still odd.
> 
> I'm more concerned about a reboot during a recording that I really want. I'm going to have to start double recording some things that my wife will kill me for if they don't get recorded.


----------



## Tom Robertson

dhammis said:


> [I'm more concerned about a reboot during a recording that I really want. I'm going to have to start double recording some things that my wife will kill me for if they don't get recorded.


The software doesn't look for updates if there is a recording coming soon. It waits for a large enough window, tho I don't know what the minimum window size is. Usually the units are first told to start looking after midnite.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tyrod

> Also if the RBR is such a clensing item (though it clenses the memory for the chanel guide - I HATE THAT) should we all be doing it every week or few days to make the box work properly just as we do with our Windows PCs?


Lets compare apples to apples here. I have a DVR40 that never needs rebooting. OK, the HR20 is a tad more high tech, maybe once every 6 months would be acceptable, not every week. Besides I have an HP laptop running Windows XP Pro that goes months without ever being rebooted or turned off, when it's not in use, it's in standby.


----------



## MrCuda74

Tyrod said:


> Lets compare apples to apples here. I have a DVR40 that never needs rebooting. OK, the HR20 is a tad more high tech, maybe once every 6 months would be acceptable, not every week. Besides I have an HP laptop running Windows XP Pro that goes months without ever being rebooted or turned off, when it's not in use, it's in standby.


Agreed...I have an HR10-250 that locks up and I reboot maybe once every 6 months but probably not even that often. If I can go a week with my HR20 I'm doing good. In fact I've only had it about 3 months now and it just died last Friday. It started making disk drive gone bad sounds that I could hear clear across the house. Would not boot up. Got up to the big DirecTv logo and said checking satellite settings and would never go on. Tried everything I could. The good thing is I called DirecTv on Friday and the replacement was here Monday. Of course I lost all recordings(50% disk space in use) and have to setup all my series links again but at least they were very quick to get a replacement out. However you can tell by looking at it that it is not new. So my brand new one that I paid big bucks for has become a refurbished unit that could very well be older than my original. Somehow that just doesn't sit right with me. I don't know why DirecTv decided to go with these Tivo wannabes. Must be a money thing. It certainly isn't a customer satisfaction thing.


----------



## john18

Yay! I knew we couldn't change versions without one more lockup while deleting a viewed recorded show.

You may now change versions......


----------



## bobojay

I believe, based on past info from people who would know, that the software in the HR20 is Linux based.....


----------



## MrCuda74

Another wonderful thing I am running into since I had to get a replacement HR20. Most shows are now at the start of their Fall Break and they aren't in the listings so I can't setup their Series Link. So far about 3/4 of everything I at one time had on my Series Links isn't on even in reruns so I'm going to have to wait and set them up when the shows come back and hope I don't miss any when they start. At least with my Tivo I can setup a Wishlist for a shows title or any number of things and whenever the show does come back on it will pick it up no muss no fuss. Along with making a unit that works reliably they need to add an option to backup/restore this type of data to/from a network pc so when a failure occurs it doesn't take so much work to add everything.


----------



## Coffey77

Sure, many people here have problems and found there way because of those problems. I would say even more that these are valid points as these problems don't seem to happen to just one person and for every one person with a problem, there are probably 20 more that just don't know how to operate the internet and/or find this place to complain about it. Most of those people, as I've seen on other posts, finally figure out this place but already have given up on D*V and write just to say how nice this place is and wish they could find it sooner. D*V should publish this place as a Tech Support on all of their Instruction Manuals as I'm positive people would find an answer here faster than if calling D*V themselves. There isn't anything that would make EVERYONE happy but it sure is nice to have a place like this to vent and atleast find some sanity. Good work on the forums! Good work Earl! Getting there D*V but still have a long way to go!!!:goodjob:


----------



## VinceV

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but I'm not able to power-off the HR20 if the keep or delete dialog is on the screen. I find this somewhat annoying because sometimes I like to just power everything off after a show has ended without having to choose an option.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

This discussion thread will remain until 0x104 goes national


----------



## giden

Earl Bonovich said:


> This discussion thread will remain until 0x104 goes national


Yeaaaaa another upgrade!!!!! Dual buffers anone???


----------



## Earl Bonovich

giden said:


> Yeaaaaa another upgrade!!!!! Dual buffers anone???


No dual buffers....


----------



## tstarn

For the first time since the last update, my HR20 failed. I turned it on, and it was frozen on the current channel, the delay to changing channels was 1-2 minutes, if it all. No picture, just the channel banner and a gray screen. Fiddled with it for a minute or two and just hit the red button (what else?). Seems okay now, but channel changing delay is around 3-4 secs.


----------



## btmoore

tstarn said:


> For the first time since the last update, my HR20 failed. I turned it on, and it was frozen on the current channel, the delay to changing channels was 1-2 minutes, if it all. No picture, just the channel banner and a gray screen. Fiddled with it for a minute or two and just hit the red button (what else?). Seems okay now, but channel changing delay is around 3-4 secs.


Fix your cables!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

tstarn said:


> For the first time since the last update, my HR20 failed. I turned it on, and it was frozen on the current channel, the delay to changing channels was 1-2 minutes, if it all. No picture, just the channel banner and a gray screen. Fiddled with it for a minute or two and just hit the red button (what else?). Seems okay now, but channel changing delay is around 3-4 secs.


I too had my first issue since the release of OxEF. Last night I switched from an MPEG-4 local to another MPEG-4 local (Fox 40 - new in Sacramento, CA) and I got a 771 searching for signal error. Video continued, I changed channels and the error went away. Changed back to Fox 40 and the error reappeared.

I know nothing about the 771 error other then some posts that I can no longer seem to find.

The HR-20 appeared to still be working but I decided to RBR it just in case.

Details:

- 30 ft of cable from AT9 to wiring closet.
- No multi switch
- barrel connectors in wiring closet
- No BBC's connected


----------



## sytyguy

I've had the "unwatchable" bug ever since this version was installed. Prior to this install I could watch my playlist with no problems, in fact, I could not even play shows we recorded prior to this version. Oh, and I would have to hit the rest button every time, due to lock up. However, the suggestion on hitting the back key several times and then changing channels, worked for me, although I only changed channels. Thanks for that info.

Everything else works great, even closed captioning.

Thanks again.


----------



## tstarn

btmoore said:


> Fix your cables!


Right after I stand on one leg and try to rub my stomach and head simultaneously. It's amazing how a perfectly working machine suddenly goes kaput, even if momentarily (until a reset). Maybe after Monday (and the next download), it'll all go away. In all honesty, how can anyone trust this to be the one. In all my years as a gadget/tech junkie, I have never devoted so much energy and time to a stupid machine. If it was anything other than what it is, I never would have gone this far is the answer. When you get right down to it, choice is illusory in this brave new world of HD and trying to record it (at least MPEG4 HD).


----------



## tstarn

Radio Enginerd said:


> I too had my first issue since the release of OxEF. Last night I switched from an MPEG-4 local to another MPEG-4 local (Fox 40 - new in Sacramento, CA) and I got a 771 searching for signal error. Video continued, I changed channels and the error went away. Changed back to Fox 40 and the error reappeared.
> 
> I know nothing about the 771 error other then some posts that I can no longer seem to find.
> 
> The HR-20 appeared to still be working but I decided to RBR it just in case.
> 
> Details:
> 
> - 30 ft of cable from AT9 to wiring closet.
> - No multi switch
> - barrel connectors in wiring closet
> - No BBC's connected


Didn't you get the new download yet?


----------



## Lightman

When parental lock engages, the program apparently continues to run. Is this how they intended it to work? It would make the most sense to stop(pause) the program and when the code is entered start it where the parental lock was engaged. It's not user friendly to have to rewind to pick up what was blocked.


----------



## jbstix

Not even sure posting here even matters anymore, since the new update has been released, and we all will eventually get it - but here goes.

After a fresh red button reset at about 4 PM today, 30 Rock failed to record for no apparent reason. Just get the Black screen when attempting to play back.

I will say this, I do believe *now* that the hard drive being full has "something" to do with some of these bugs. IMO.
Because I haven't had any issues in quite a while, until tonight, and I only have about 20% available on the hard drive.

Anyway, here's to hoping that the update fixes many issues...


----------



## SockMonkey

Got what I think was my first unwatchable bug last night. Here's what happened:

I have a SL set up for "My Name is Earl," "Scrubs," "The Office," and "30 Rock." So basically, recording NBC from 8 - 10pm every Thursday.

Last night I was watching an SD recording of Mythbusters when the 8pm hour rolled by. About 8:10pm, Mythbusters ended and I selected the Delete option when prompted. As soon as I deleted it, the HR20 seemed to lock up. It was not responding to remote commands although the light on the front of the HR20 was blinking until a point.

What I noticed was that every now and then, after a long while, it would respond to one of the many commands I tried to issue via the remote. Eventually I ended up at a blank screen, but the record light was glowing orange. I took a chance and just let it go and turned off the TV.

About an hour later I came back and turned on the TV. There was the message prompting me to delete the current recording and it was still a blank screen. No response to the remote so RBR (Red Button Reset).

When it came back on, the channel was on NFL-HD (CH. 95) for the Steelers/Browns game. I went to the list and saw the hour long recording of Earl, 2 recordings of Scrubs (because I RBRed in the middle of it) and finally, 30 Rock.

Even though the freeze-ups and blank screens happened in the middle of Earl, I was still able to view the entire show after the RBR. I have Scrubs too, except for the missing portion during the RBR and 30 Rock.


----------



## Rich_NY

This is my first post here, glad I stumbbled onto this site! Yesterday was my first day with HDTV, getting an HD DVR from Directv. I got an HR20 -700 installed in my bedroom on my new Sony KDL-26S2010. I am connected with an HDMI cable from the receiver directly to the TV. I haven't played with the functionality yet (had an SD TIVO unit from Directv previously, loved it) but last night and this morning when changing channels, the screen goes gray anywhere from 5-8 seconds then the channel kicks in, very annoying. Everything else so far seems to work fine, the HD picture is amazing! I appoligize if this problem has been discussed earlier, but while skimming the thread, I didn't see anything. Can this problem be fixed?? Thanks in advance for any help!!!  

PS I am slightly "technically handicapped"


----------



## opelap

Not a bug, just an annoyance. Channel changing is terribly slow when surfing. They haven't been able to consistently speed it up yet.


----------



## RMSko

Rich_NY said:


> This is my first post here, glad I stumbbled onto this site! Yesterday was my first day with HDTV, getting an HD DVR from Directv. I got an HR20 -700 installed in my bedroom on my new Sony KDL-26S2010. I am connected with an HDMI cable from the receiver directly to the TV. I haven't played with the functionality yet (had an SD TIVO unit from Directv previously, loved it) but last night and this morning when changing channels, the screen goes grey anywhere from 5-8 seconds then the channel kicks in, very annoying. Everything else so far seems to work fine, the HD picture is amazing! I appoligize if this problem has been discussed earlier, but while skimming the thread, I didn't see anything. Can this problem be fixed?? Thanks in advance for any help!!!
> 
> PS I am slightly "technically handicapped"


You probably have "native resolution" turned on. What that means is that the resolution coming into your TV will change when you switch channels in order to match the resolution of the signal being sent. While this is a slight benefit, I have a 1080p set and for me the delay in channel switching wasn't enough of a benefit to make it worth it and I turned native off and just set my HR20 to 1080i. I think that's what most people on the forum have done.


----------



## Rich_NY

RMSko said:


> You probably have "native resolution" turned on. What that means is that the resolution coming into your TV will change when you switch channels in order to match the resolution of the signal being sent. While this is a slight benefit, I have a 1080p set and for me the delay in channel switching wasn't enough of a benefit to make it worth it and I turned native off and just set my HR20 to 1080i. I think that's what most people on the forum have done.


Thank you. How do I turn that off?? If that's not it, can this be fixed???


----------



## RMSko

Rich_NY said:


> Thank you. How do I turn that off?? If that's not it, can this be fixed???


There is some delay in channel surfing even with native turned off, but not 5-8 seconds (more like 1-2 seconds) so I'd be very surprised if that's not it. Anyway, you need to go to the settings menu. To turn native off, I believe you go to:

Menu > Help & Settings > Setup > Display

You would then need to select another resolution. Since I have a 1080p set, I chose 1080i Letter Box.


----------



## Rich_NY

RMSko said:


> There is some delay in channel surfing even with native turned off, but not 5-8 seconds (more like 1-2 seconds) so I'd be very surprised if that's not it. Anyway, you need to go to the settings menu. To turn native off, I believe you go to:
> 
> Menu > Help & Settings > Setup > Display
> 
> You would then need to select another resolution. Since I have a 1080p set, I chose 1080i Letter Box.


Thanks! When i get home I'll try it. Why is the gray screen appearing???


----------



## Tom Robertson

Rich_NY said:


> Thanks! When i get home I'll try it. Why is the gray screen appearing???


Many TVs (and the HR20) will display gray while they are figuring out what the correct resolution is. And in this case, it would longer than normal (from the TVs perspective) cuz its waiting for the signal from the HR20 to stabilized before it starts to do the resolution determination.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Radio Enginerd

tstarn said:


> Didn't you get the new download yet?


Nope, still waiting...


----------



## Rich_NY

tibber said:


> Many TVs (and the HR20) will display gray while they are figuring out what the correct resolution is. And in this case, it would longer than normal (from the TVs perspective) cuz its waiting for the signal from the HR20 to stabilized before it starts to do the resolution determination.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks again for all of your help, hope that works!!!


----------



## giden

Ok, this is the first it's happened to me. I had several shows recorded. Some manual, some on schedule. I started watching one, stopped it, watched live tv for a few mins. .........go back to the recording (from my playlist) and nothing. Black screen. Checked other recorded programs.......nothing........black screen. Ended up going thur all recorded shows in my playlist and NONE OF THEM PLAY NOW! What is UP with that? Tried the red button salute, nothing still. I'm not happy at all, as now it appears as though I've lost every show in my playlist.


----------



## tstarn

Rich_NY said:


> Thanks again for all of your help, hope that works!!!


I have native "off" and I still get the gray screen and 3-4 second time delay on changing channels. It's just an annoyance. I think the 5-8 second delay is native on, 3-4 second delay is native off. Either way, it's a drag.


----------



## jheda

Still on OXFA. But have a new issue. My rewind x1 on the last few recordings rewinds, but the video picture doesnt show the rewinding process, it just appears there on the bar, but the video basically pauses. In other words, it gets me back to a point in time but i cant see it doing it.

suggestions?

hr20-700
sonykds 60a2000
yamaha kv750


----------



## john18

I am still on the old software, but I expect that placing the unit in the "Standby" mode by pushing the "Power" button will repopulate your guide much, much faster then just leaving the unit alone and in the powered on mode. I have turned my unit off to the standby mode any day that I have had a lockup so that the guide repopulates sooner rather then later.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Rich_NY said:


> Thank you. How do I turn that [Native Mode] off?? If that's not it, can this be fixed???


This and much more are in the UNOFFICIAL HR-20 Tips and Tricks.- Craig


----------



## FilmMixer

2 problems.... 

1 machiine... blank screen, but info would show... wouldn't go to menu, guide... red button reset fixed it.

2nd machine... watching live KNBC LA 4 MPEG4 feed, recoding on other tuner... couldn't pause or rewind show, if I hit play I would see time line, but no trickplay. Info and guides would show up. Also couldn't use channel up or down to switch channels. Went to guide, changed channels that way, went back to 4, everything is ok... weird problem... The speed seems to be quicker than last software rev on guide and fucntionality...


----------



## pjo1966

I don't know if this is software related or if it's normal for the HR20. I was watching something on HGTV when the image pixelated and froze. I got a searching for signal message that lasted for over a minute. Then the picture came back and everything was fine. It was raining a little bit, but nothing major. I've been through worse storms with the HR10-250 with no issue at all.


----------



## Tom Robertson

pjo1966 said:


> I don't know if this is software related or if it's normal for the HR20. I was watching something on HGTV when the image pixelated and froze. I got a searching for signal message that lasted for over a minute. Then the picture came back and everything was fine. It was raining a little bit, but nothing major. I've been through worse storms with the HR10-250 with no issue at all.


Did D* install a new dish when your HR20 arrived? Sounds like a badly aligned dish to suffer from rainfade that easily.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Thank goodness by this time next week, most (if not all) of us will not need to talk about this release version (hint-hint).


----------



## jbstix

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thank goodness by this time next week, most (if not all) of us will not need to talk about this release version (hint-hint).


Thanks, but I don't think we really need a (hint) that we will more than likely all receive the update next week... Earl has made if pretty clear about next week.
It does seem odd to me that it was such a limited initial releas this time, oh well, who can really understand what D*'s rhyme or reason is these days..
good luck to everyone


----------



## 911medic

I think he's hinting that there will be a different release version we'll be talking about.


----------



## jbstix

911medic said:


> I think he's hinting that there will be a different release version we'll be talking about.


Right - 0x104 that's what I'm referring to as well... that's what I was saying we don't really need a hint, we all know it's coming and there is already a thread going for the release. That's why I didn't understand the need for a (hint-hint)
It's common knowledge since last Thursday...


----------



## 911medic

No, I mean an additional release past 0x104. If not, then you are right, no hint needed.


----------



## mtnagel

If you are watching something that is currently recording and you catch up to live, when you press pause and watch something else, when you come back to the recording, it starts at the beginning instead of remembering where you left off. If you use jump back a few times, and then pause, it will remember where you paused it, but if you pause at live and start watching something else right away, then it won't remember. 

Minor issue in the long run, but an issue nonetheless.


----------



## iacas

mtnagel said:


> If you are watching something that is currently recording and you catch up to live, when you press pause and watch something else, when you come back to the recording, it starts at the beginning instead of remembering where you left off. If you use jump back a few times, and then pause, it will remember where you paused it, but if you pause at live and start watching something else right away, then it won't remember.
> 
> Minor issue in the long run, but an issue nonetheless.


What if you pause and wait five or ten seconds? Does it remember your spot then (because you're "trailling" live TV)?

I may list this in the troubleshooting (problems and solutions) guide if you think it's appropriate. In fact, PM me if you'd like it included with some more details and I'll pop it in there.


----------



## mtnagel

iacas said:


> What if you pause and wait five or ten seconds? Does it remember your spot then (because you're "trailling" live TV)?
> 
> I may list this in the troubleshooting (problems and solutions) guide if you think it's appropriate. In fact, PM me if you'd like it included with some more details and I'll pop it in there.


I'm 98% positive I tried just waiting and it did work, but I just figured doing a few jump backs was easier.

The details on in this thread, where you blasted me 

I figured I'd post it since it is a bug.


----------



## Camelot_One

This is a problem that just showed up after my receiver updated to 0xFA. 
It seems to just randomly pick scheduled recordings to cancel. No reason given obviously. (I can see that they have been canceled in the To Do/History list) If I try to manually cancel the already canceled recording, it instead treats it as a new recording request, then tells me that 1 show is already scheduled. However just 1, doesn't list a 2nd, and the recording I am trying to force is/was in fact the second. System status and dish setup both show both tuners are receiving a signal, and that the recorder is setup for dual tuner. 

And other times, it records 2 shows just fine. 

My first thought is that like with previous releases, a complete wipe/reset was in order. But quite honestly I'm getting sick of setting up all the season passes every other week. And now that the new firmware is rolling to the west coast already, is it even worth the trouble? Should I just wait for the new update before doing the wipe?


(and just for my little 10 second rant.......the HR20 is/could be a great unit, when the damn thing works. But so far the only thing good I have to say about it.....it's made me appreciate Bit Torrent a lot more. I pay DTV for the option to watch what I want when I want, but I end up relying on torrents to actually see 40-60% of the programming I want thanks to one bug or another. The next time this thing auto-cancels/screws up, or black screens on Battlestar Galactica, I'm going to find out how well it slides down the highway.)


----------



## john18

Tied behind your car?


----------



## LameLefty

> The next time this thing auto-cancels/screws up, or black screens on Battlestar Galactica, I'm going to find out how well it slides down the highway.


I'm sorry you're having such problems. If you missed BSG Friday night, you missed a fantastic episode and next week's looks to be even better.


----------



## Camelot_One

LameLefty said:


> I'm sorry you're having such problems. If you missed BSG Friday night, you missed a fantastic episode and next week's looks to be even better.


Well see thats the thing. I'm a member of a GREAT torrent site, shows are normally up within 15 minutes of airing, so we haven't actually missed any of our programs. But it does seem obsurd to pay DTV for DVR service when I end up having to download so many episodes each week.

I assume my post was moved to this one because it's a known issue. I'll now read throuh the pages to see whats up.


----------



## rsonnens

The the last few weeks, since this release, the HR20 has been running without any problems....until today. Today it would appear that all the programs on one of the tuners would not record to disk. The tuner was working 'live' but if I tried to go back in the buffer it would just sit there doing nothing. It was as if nothing was recorded. I could not fast forward or skip ahead from the start of the program. About 1/2 of my recorded shows would not play; the screen would just be black and not even 'switch' my TV to the correct 'native' mode--I have native mode set on. 

The problems were only with specific recordings made day and I have verified that when recording two programs at the same time only one of them would play without a problem.

I've just hit the RED button and I suspect the problem will go away.


----------



## SockMonkey

This week and weekend has been the absolute worst I have had with the HR20. I had to restart or red button reset the thing 5 times (at least). And, I've picked up a pattern... I think. Every time I am recording on both tuners, the HR20 locks up. The first time I really noticed that this was what had happened was yesterday around 1:30pm. I had started recording the Sammy Hagar concert on HDNet (MPEG-2) at 12:30pm and then the Ravens/Chiefs game on CBS (MPEG-4 HD) at 1:00pm. When I turned on my TV (HR20 was NOT in standby) to watch the game I had nothing but a blank screen. I was able to go to the playlist, but selecting the game just resulted in a blank screen with the time bar showing the times of the game's recording and the orange bar partially through the recording. At the left, "-1:00" showed below the orange bar.

I eventually got back to the list. Tried to play the Sammy Hagar concert and got the infamous "Delete?" prompt with a black screen. I said to keep and got back to the list. At this point, I exited the list and was back at the blank screen. I tried typing in the channel number (13 for my local CBS) and that's when the HR20 locked up. Red button reset time.

Once back up, both the Ravens game and the Sammy concert were gone from the playlist. I did not look them up in the history.

This morning I turned on the TV to find another blank screen and the tuner stuck on 101. I could not change channels. I would type in a new channel, but it wouldn't actually change. The info bar would pop up and the numbers I was typing would show up in the usual place. But no channel change. Another RBR fixed the problem this time.

For the first time this weekend I really felt the frustration that others have been feeling. I like the "idea" of the HR20 and it's features. But this really is getting very old, and it's happening very fast.


----------



## Camelot_One

I've been noticing the same black screen issue on active recordings. Since I already know that they won't be unwatchable, I've tried stopping the recording, tuning to a different channel, then going back. This gets the live feed for the channel back up, but obviously doesn't help with the recording end of things.


----------



## iacas

Twice this past weekend I got the "searching for signal on 771" thingy. It was only on-screen for a few seconds, weather was clear, etc.

When I manually typed in "771" and went to the channel, it was frozen on the last screen I saw in a show I'd watched earlier in the day and deleted. The info bar listed an NHL game, but the picture on-screen was definitely from a recorded show I'd deleted earlier that day. Kinda creepy, really...

It reminded me of my sister's Adelphia DVR. On that, you have to tune to a specific channel to play back your recorded content. It's almost like 771 is the special "playback" channel.


----------



## Rich_NY

Rich_NY said:


> Thanks again for all of your help, hope that works!!!


Ok. Native was already OFF. The gray screen was the settings of my banner as gray instead of black. However the changing of channels is still terribly SLOWWWWWW at times, anywhere from 1-2 seconds, to 5-8 seconds...crazy. Also yesterday while watching NFL Sunday ticket, the "interactive" screens were EXTREMELY slow. Also while the HR20 was recording a preset pgm, when I was using pause FF etc, my picture locked up, and I had to red button reset. Are these annoying problems "the norm"??? Thanks in advance for any advise/answers.


----------



## LameLefty

Okay - two weeks to the day after our last GUI lockup we had another. Tried to select a CSI: to watch out of the Playlist and the GUI froze. We're rebooting now after a red-button reset. That's four in seven-plus weeks - not too bad I guess compared to some but still too many for my tastes.

Come on D* - let's go national with an update please.


----------



## philconners

induna said:


> In this software release, I have been having increasing problems with the "crop" format option blowing up the picture too large. The HR20 is connected to my TV by HDMI and set to output 1080i only. This happened very infrequently with earlier software releases, but happens the majority of time now on channels like SCFI and TOON.


I've been having this problem occur as well. I rebooted a few days ago which corrected it, but tonight it is back. I am connected via HDMI, but I think it occasionally happened when I was connected via component as well (not positive though). I had Native set to On, so tonight I set it to Off, 1080i only and it is still occurring. There seems to be no rhyme or reason. It can jump back and forth while on the same channel. For example, while watching live tv, sometimes just hitting play will cause it to blowup too large. Sometimes it immediately reformats to the correct size, sometimes it doesn't. But it is not consistent. I'll probably reboot. I've generally been happy with my unit, but I'm beginning to tire of having to reboot the unit every few days for one reason or another.


----------



## DblD_Indy

LameLefty said:


> Come on D* - let's go national with an update please.


I think we all agree, just the fact that this thread has had over 42,000 views and the update has only been released to a handfull of boxes says that it is time D*TV do somthing.

I just hope it is somthing good. :kickbutt:


----------



## Shanti

Just to add my 2 cents: For whatever reason, sometime between last night and today my DVR canceled a ton of programs that have absolutely NO conflicts! I, too, am starting to get very upset about these issues. Some I can understand and have no issue with, but when you can't even count on it to record something that should have no problems/conflicts...that is a major issue to me.


----------



## Jeremy W

iacas said:


> Twice this past weekend I got the "searching for signal on 771" thingy. It was only on-screen for a few seconds, weather was clear, etc.


771 (actually 711) is the error code, not the channel number.


----------



## Camelot_One

Well last night the recorder dropped absolutely every scheduled recording. 1 was canceled in advance, for no reason. The others (12 of them) all recorded a black screen, which after about 30 seconds asks if you want to delete. Every single show. And the worst part was, we had friends over. I'd just finished telling them how great it was to never have to watch commercials. Then I flip my fancy high tech recorder on, and it won't play a single damn thing. 
After a restart, every show was gone from the list.


----------



## iacas

Jeremy W said:


> 771 (actually 711) is the error code, not the channel number.


I don't think that's true. I've seen this error myself and it's clearly 771. I also believe it implies the channel, not an error number.


----------



## SockMonkey

iacas said:


> I don't think that's true. I've seen this error myself and it's clearly 771. I also believe it implies the channel, not an error number.


The number is 771... however, it is an error code, not a reference to a channel number. It's just a error code that you'd give to the CSR if you called them.


----------



## qubit

Im still on 0xFA. yesterday I went to play recordings (mpg2 from non hd sources) and they all would pop up the dialog to delete now or keep the recording. I couldn't play them or anything. These were old recording that always worked, nothing new. But some were days old and some months old all behaved the same way. it was as if it was at the end of the recording all the time. 

So I hit the red reset button and then 02468 just too see if i'd get the new software and it said new software was available but it was actually redownloaded 0xFA again. When things came back up everything was playable again. 

Not sure how things got in that state and also not sure why when I've been on 0xFA it redownloaded and installed it.


----------



## premio

This is an official I didn't get it post, sorry Earl =)

What gives, I'm in Sacramento CA and haven't received the push and can't force it to download either. Is my HR-20 just fubarred?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

premio said:


> This is an official I didn't get it post, sorry Earl =)
> 
> What gives, I'm in Sacramento CA and haven't received the push and can't force it to download either. Is my HR-20 just fubarred?


For 0xFA?
Everyone should have 0xFA at this point.

Right now 0x104 is still very tiny (it release window)


----------



## Jeremy W

iacas said:


> I don't think that's true. I've seen this error myself and it's clearly 771. I also believe it implies the channel, not an error number.


Whoops, it is 771. 711 is a different error. But it is definitely NOT the channel.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I am going to unstick 0xFA to gain some room in the sticky area..
But the thread will remain open.


----------



## gcisko

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am going to unstick 0xFA to gain some room in the sticky area..
> But the thread will remain open.


I had a problem with FA this morning. Should I Post it here or on the 108 thread. I am affraid no one will read this thread any more...


----------



## jheda

same here..........my today show recorded and grey screened, and i cant rewind live 1x

next sleighbell i am going 108

Earl while we have fa you want issues still posted here, on 108 or not at all?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If you still have FA...

Post them here..

I just had to unstick something, as between the banner, announcements, and stickies... there was no room on my widescreen monitor to see the first post of the forum...


----------



## gcisko

I reset my system 2 days ago. The problem continues to be that after some time with no problems, the aspect ratio will toggle between normal and things looking tall. A reset always fixes this. It has been some time since the remote was unresponsive. 

So last night after watching the NFL Network game (from recording I guess it was effectively buffered), I start watching non local recorded shows (mpeg2). I start getting the aspect ratio toggling. And it appears things are going south, but I can tolerate it through the rest of the evening. I notice these problems after I do a bunch of trick play. 

This morning, I turn everything on to see if I got 0x108. My local NBC affiliate channel is all black, nada... This is supposed to be live TV. I try to change to channel 7 (ABC) and nothing is responsive. So I had to red button reset. The local NBC affiliate started working (Will Smith and his son were on talking to Matt Lauer). I checked my version and still had 0xFA. 

As I said I notice that things go south after a bunch of trick play. Earl, you said you do not have many problems with the HR20. Do you do much trick play?


----------



## lbostons

Where did the 0xFA sticky go? Did everyone get updated to the new software upgrade? I did not have a chance to determine if my system was updated before I left the house.


----------



## btmoore

lbostons said:


> Where did the 0xFA sticky go? Did everyone get updated to the new software upgrade? I di not have a chance to determine if my system was updated before I left the house.


I agree this should stay sticky until 0xFA is replaced.


----------



## Jeremy W

btmoore said:


> I agree this should stay sticky until 0xFA is replaced.


Earl unstuck it to clean up the sticky area, since most of the people who care are off 0xFA.


----------



## btmoore

Jeremy W said:


> Earl unstuck it to clean up the sticky area, since most of the people who care are off 0xFA.


I care and I am on 0xFA. Since I would imagine that only a small % of total HR20 users are on a different version of code I would think it would serve the majority to keep the status thread about the GA version in a place that is easy for those users to find it. Unless this is now a beta only forum.


----------



## Jeremy W

btmoore said:


> I care and I am on 0xFA.


I said most, not all. Besides, 0xFA has been out long enough now that pretty much all of the bugs have been identified, and there are already two newer versions out there. There is no real need to have this be a sticky.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

btmoore said:


> I care and I am on 0xFA. Since I would imagine that only a small % of total HR20 users are on a different version of code I would think it would serve the majority to keep the status thread about the GA version in a place that is easy for those users to find it. Unless this is now a beta only forum.


Seriously...

The reason why this was De-stuck; I was getting complaints, that the sticky area was getting to large.

So no, this is not becoming a BETA test only area...

As always, with ANY of the release, the first post in that release discussion thread will have links back to all the previous releases, so they are easily referable.


----------



## btmoore

Earl Bonovich said:


> Seriously...
> 
> The reason why this was De-stuck; I was getting complaints, that the sticky area was getting to large.
> 
> So no, this is becoming a BETA test only area...
> 
> As always, with ANY of the release, the first post in that release discussion thread will have links back to all the previous releases, so they are easily referable.


I would think that you would want to keep the GA version on the list for the majority of HR20 users. Seem more appropriate than the 2 much smaller releases, but it is your forum.


----------



## Jeremy W

btmoore said:


> I would think that you would want to keep the GA version on the list for the majority of HR20 users.


Do you think anyone is going to read through a 27 page thread to find out if the problem they're experiencing has already been reported? Come on now, let's be realistic. This thread has served it's purpose. It's not even closed, just unstuck.


----------



## iacas

btmoore said:


> I would think that you would want to keep the GA version on the list for the majority of HR20 users. Seem more appropriate than the 2 much smaller releases, but it is your forum.


I agree. Every new user who wasn't around for Santa's sleigh rides will have 0xFA questions, not 0x10_ questions.

I opted not to get 0x108 and was not online to get 0x10b, so I too have 0xFA. So, too, do all of the people NOT on this forum. That's quite the majority, probably.


----------



## Jeremy W

iacas said:


> So, too, do all of the people NOT on this forum. That's quite the majority, probably.


If they're not here, why should we worry about them? Besides, like Earl said, all of the new software releases have links back to all of the old releases in the very first post. It's one additional click to get back to this thread. Not that big of a deal.


----------



## btmoore

Jeremy W said:


> If they're not here, why should we worry about them? Besides, like Earl said, all of the new software releases have links back to all of the old releases in the very first post. It's one additional click to get back to this thread. Not that big of a deal.


I think you are missing the point, what about the guy who just found this forum or is getting a HR20 today? Shouldn't they be able to easily find the posts about issues regarding the release of software that they are on? I have been here for months and I didn't think about using beta threads to find 0xFA. Not everyone thinks the same way you do, and 0xFA is the current release the other release are not GA, I suggest that you expand your perspective beyond your own needs or desires, if you are not interested in 0xFA don't read about it.


----------



## Jeremy W

btmoore said:


> Shouldn't they be able to easily find the posts about issues regarding the release of software that they are on?


Yes, and they can do that. I still fail to see what the big deal is.


----------



## btmoore

Jeremy W said:


> Yes, and they can do that. I still fail to see what the big deal is.


Now that it is been moved back to a sticky, I don't think there is an issues. If I understood correctly you felt so strongly against that idea that you decided to make posts stating why you felt it was not appropriate to be a sticky. I am glad to see Earl has put it back.


----------



## Jeremy W

Well now it's a moot point, so I'm not going to argue any more.


----------



## gcisko

Earl Bonovich said:


> So no, this is not becoming a BETA test only area...


Great!!!! Cause when I beta test something I generally like to get paid for my efforts.

I had some bugs over the weekend.

1) I setup the giants game to stop recording 1 1/2 hours after the scheduled end time. 3 times it locked up after I hit the button to make the changes. I also had setup the recording to not delete until I deleted it. The unit would lock up with the directv status line going across on the blue record screen. The only thing that would take the HR20 out of this lockup was a red button reset. Did this 3 times in a row yesterday. Then I went to ESPN-HD to record the bengals-colts and also set that recording to stop 1 hour after it is scheduled. SImilar freeze/lockup when I go to commit the changes.

As far as I can tell this type of thing has nothing to do with HDMI or my TV. But rather, the basic programming of the unit itself. I am sure a bunch of people would have this sort of thing happen if they use some of these advanced recording features.


----------



## bobojay

Had my first problem with Fa last night. Unit locked up when going from the Survivor reunion recording to the Survivor over run 30min. extra recording I had added as a second recording to cover the football extra time.
I had went to 108, but had to go back to Fa after a black screen issue the day after the update. Didn't try 10b.
First problems with this HR20 I've got now since OxD8.


----------



## hasan

It will be a staggered rollout, West to East as normal, so hopefully this thread will be locked by Friday (assuming it goes well). Good luck!


----------



## pappys

I have been having a problem with this and all releases. WHen a recording is ending or starting on the background tuner, I lose audio for about 7 seconds and the picture becomes pixelated for about 5 seconds. 

I Think I have noticed it at other times, but this usually happens around the top or bottom of the hour, from what I have been seeing. 

Is this a common issue?


----------



## Camelot_One

pappys said:


> I have been having a problem with this and all releases. WHen a recording is ending or starting on the background tuner, I lose audio for about 7 seconds and the picture becomes pixelated for about 5 seconds.
> 
> I Think I have noticed it at other times, but this usually happens around the top or bottom of the hour, from what I have been seeing.
> 
> Is this a common issue?


Do you have "Native" mode turned on? That would cause the behavior you describe, as the output is changed from one show to the next.


----------



## lbostons

Thank you for the heads up Hasan!

I am looking forward to getting it, my 0xFA locked up last night watching the Colts/Bengals game. During comercial I turned to ESPNews for some updates, when I turned back to the game lost video on all channels, weird. Had to RBR which appeared to correct the issue.

Peace
lbostons


----------



## superunlikely

Got a lockup this weekend while flipping NFLST HD channels. Just hit the PREV button and got a blank screen. Remote was unresponsive. I tried LIST, MENU, REW, Chan UP and DOWN and various other buttons for about a minute before I gave up and did a RBR. I am on 0xFA and was not recording anything.


----------



## Inkeyes

Got an unplayable keep or delete error this morning followed by a full system lockup. It was an mpeg2 recording made yesterday. I am on FA running HDMI which I have had no problems with. Red button fixed it (made it playable). My system has not missed any recordings in a couple of months but the unplayable bug still lives in my box.


----------



## jgwatsonjg

Maybe its just me, but when I press rewind with my remote in RF it jumps straight to 2x rewind! This is very weird, I just started noticing it the other day!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The switch has been flipped on 0x10b

It is officially the current National Release.
By tomorrow morning, you all should have 0x10b on your HR20's.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

This thread is now closed, and un-stuck


----------

